#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الحرب في المنتدى (سلمية)

## snake

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فكرة الموضوع حرب عامة سلمية بين فرق هتتقسم في البداية قبل البدا 
الفرقة من 3 تنفار  وكل فرقة هتحارب في سبيل الفوز عن اي حاجة ونبدا بالمعلومات مثلا 
بس قبل من نبدا قسموا فرق وبادر بالمشاركة لانة 8فرق بس يعني اربع وعشرين نفر فقط لاغير عشان متوسعش مننا 
فرقتى للاشتراك فيها رد على الموضوع 
[grade="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"]فرقة تعابين مقططتين  [/grade] ::   ::   رد وقولى عايز اخش معاك او اعملك فرقة من السبع فرق الباقية  واختار اسمها  بنفسك ولزم يبقى في كوماندا
على جميع المشتركين حفظ مواقعهم في القتال 
الحرب زي مقولنا هتبقى سلمية يعنى مفيش اي تجريح لانها هتبقى سلمية   ::   هنبدا بالعلموات هنحدد السبوع ده مثلا الحرب بين فرقتين بس واللي كسب يخش للكسبان من السبوع اللى وراة يعني زي الورة كدة بس طبعا مش هيبقة في كورة هيبقى في مخ 
معلومات في معلومات 
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]المشرف عن الموضوع والحكم 
لازم يكون بيخش كتير على المنتدى عشان يقدر يطرح الاسئلة على الفرقتين ويجاوبا يعني هو هيبقى اللى بسيأل وقيم الاجابة اللى عايز يبقى كدة يقول بس لازم يكون قدها يعني مثقف عشان يجيب معلومات جبارة

الفرقة الكسبانة ينحتفل بيها وكل عضو يدزودلوا في عدد مشركاتة 100 مشاركة   ::   ::   دي فكرة الجايزة اللى عندة فكرة احسن يقول مستني ردكم

 [/grade]
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

فكرة ظريفة جدا 
انا بصراحة عجبتني
وفي انتظار رأي مشرفي القاعة


بسنت

----------


## shody20

طب هو\مش المفروض ننقل الموضوع جة لرأيك يهمني ؟؟؟
و بعدين اللعبة حتكون في أنهي قاعة كمان؟؟ في فك التكشيرة و لا فين؟؟
فكرة حلوة و للأسف لن استطيع متابعتها .. حبقى اسمع نشرة الأخبار...ههههه
تحياتي  ::

----------


## snake

*شكرا باجماعة بس هو هنا حلو في القاعة دس وعابزبن تكوبن الفرق بسرعة يلا*

----------


## فاضــل

الفكرة جميلة من حيث المبدأ 

و يجب التركيز على أنها "سلمية" ودية و ليست مجالا للصراع و التنازع

الفكرة يلزمها أعضاء متحمسين عندهم استعداد للمضي قدما فيها

و يلزمها أيضا إعدادا جيدا من حيث نوعية الأسئلة و المعلومات و snake  طرح الفكرة و لكن ألقى بمسئولية الإعداد و التنفيذ على الغير   ::  

أود أن أقترح طرح الموضوع في قاعة رايك يهمني لاستطلاع راي الأعضاء و مدى استعدادهم للمشاركة و تكوين الفرق و أيضا من لديه استعداد لتزويدنا بالمعلومات و الأسئلة لأن إلقاء حمل مسئولية كهذه على شخص واحد ربما يكون فيها شيء من الإثقال عليه..

و إن لاقت الفكرة قبول الأعضاء فلا مانع من تنفيذها سواء هنا في المناقشات أو في أي قاعة أخرى.

و لكن إن تمت هنا في المناقشات فأنا أعمل "فترة صباحية فقط"   ::  

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## محمد البنيان

_
سناك العزيز 
وددت المشاركة في الموضوع 
ولاكن شخصك العزيز وضع شرط لابد أن أكون ملتزم به 
وأنا والله في الوقت الحالي أعد للسفر 

وبهذا أسجل شكري لك على هذه الفكره 
والبركه في الاعضاء المشاركين 

الاستاذ شودي 
لو سمحت  نسخه من الاخبار التي تصل اليك 
دون نقصان أو زيادة 


من محــــــــــــــــــــــ   ــــــــــــــــــــــب  لك

_

----------


## محمد فاروق

الفكرة جامدة جداً

انتو طنشطوها ولا ايه؟؟؟

مستنين القواعد والفرق

محمد فاروق

----------


## snake

اية ياجماعة الفكرة حلوة عايزين الفرق يلا بسرعة اوعوا طتنشوها 
شكرا لمروركوا الكريم

----------


## سلمى البنا

*طيب ياللا يا جماعة انا اتحمست
بس فعلا اول حاجة لازم يكون فيه الحكم 
لان كده صعب ابدا بتكوين فرق من غير اصلا ما يكون فيه اسئلة مسابقة ولا ايه؟0

تحياتي ليكم*

----------


## lordofdark

انا معاك يا سناك وفى الصفوف الاماااااااااااااااااااااااميه
  ::   *Lordofdark*

----------


## snake

*شكرا يالورد لمرورك الله يكرمك  
شكرا يا سلمى على تحمسك ده
بس يلا ابداوا*

----------


## الصاعق

أنا معاكم
بس مين المشر ف وأيه نظام المسابقة وفين الأسئله ؟؟؟
بالإنتظار
الصاعق

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

•	بالنسبة لى فأنا أؤيد تلك المسابقة ............ ولكن سنظل هكذا نقول ( أن أوافق عليها وهكذا )
دون تطبيق لتلك المسابقة حتى تختفى من القاعة ....... مثل أشياء كثير قبل ذلك 

*** أين الفرق , وأين الحكام , وأين الأسئلة ؟ 

** وهل فعلاً طبق الأقتراح الذى طرحه أخى الحبيب ( فاضل _ سعيد محمود ) وهو طرح ذاك الموضوع فى( قاعة رأيك يهمنى ) ؟

** فى النهاية أرسل فائق شكرى إلى أخى الغالى ( سناك ) طارح الموضوع .........وأسعد دوماً أخى الحبيب بالتواصل معك  ::  

* رمضان العدوى

----------


## كنانة

> •    بالنسبة لى فأنا أؤيد تلك المسابقة ............ ولكن سنظل هكذا نقول ( أن أوافق عليها وهكذا )
> دون تطبيق لتلك المسابقة حتى تختفى من القاعة ....... مثل أشياء كثير قبل ذلك 
> 
> *** أين الفرق , وأين الحكام , وأين الأسئلة ؟ 
> 
> * رمضان العدوى


اوكي علشان نبطل نسأل و نهز برؤوسنا للموافقة بس انت كمان شو رئيك ما جاوبتش ليه 

ايه يا Snak مسمعتش بتقول ايه سمعني كدة تاني 

حرب يآآآآه و في احلى من كدة و لا و سلمية كمان 

ميغركمش اني بنوتة صغيرة انا راح اهريكم بالاسئلة  ::  

لورد و snak بصوا اهو طلب الانضمام صار على الطاولة امامكم اتمنى انكم توافقوا عليه 

مع ارق تحياتي لكم ....كنانة ....

----------


## snake

> لورد و snak بصوا اهو طلب الانضمام صار على الطاولة امامكم اتمنى انكم توافقوا عليه 
> 
> مع ارق تحياتي لكم ....كنانة ....


طيب ادي فرقة اتعملت ناقص 7 فرق ارجوا الاهتمام
شكرا يا كنانة على مشاركتك الغالية   ::

----------


## snake

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> •	بالنسبة لى فأنا أؤيد تلك المسابقة ............ ولكن سنظل هكذا نقول ( أن أوافق عليها وهكذا )
> دون تطبيق لتلك المسابقة حتى تختفى من القاعة ....... مثل أشياء كثير قبل ذلك 
> 
> *** أين الفرق , وأين الحكام , وأين الأسئلة ؟ 
> 
> ** وهل فعلاً طبق الأقتراح الذى طرحه أخى الحبيب ( فاضل _ سعيد محمود ) وهو طرح ذاك الموضوع فى( قاعة رأيك يهمنى ) ؟
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي ولا اغلى منه عليا اسد 
انا بسعى جاهدا للعلو بمثل هذه المشاركة ولا يوجد من يهتم الا القليل كلو كتابة على صفحة نت والسلام 
ارجوا الاهتمام من كل شخص في المنتدى
وشكرا على كل مهتم بهذا الموضوع   ::   ::

----------


## snake

شكر خاص للاخ الكريم فاضل الذي انقل الموضوع الي قاعة رايك يهمنى  ::  تحياتي القلبية له

----------


## فاضــل

لا شكر على واجب يا أخي العزيز 

و الآن الدور على الأعضاء المهتمين 

شكري مصحوبا بتحياتي

----------


## محمد فاروق

طيب انا مشترك معاكم .....

عايزنى اعمل ايه ؟؟؟... قول!!!!

محمد فاروق

----------


## أسد

*أنا مشترك.......... وأنا وفاضل _ بعد موافقته _ فى فرقه واحدة ان شاء الله*

----------


## فاضــل

يسعدني و يشرفني أخي اسد أن أكون معك في فرقة واحدة   ::  

و لكن أعتقد أن الوضع الحالي ربما يحتم علي القيام بدور الحكم لعدم تقدم أحد لتحمل هذه المسئولية   ::  

عموما .. هيا لنضع بعض الخطوات العملية لنقل الفكرة لحيز التنفيذ

لنبدأ بفرقتين من الأعضاء الذين ابدوا اهتمامهم و نترك الباب مفتوحا لمن يريد الإنضمام أو تأليف فرق جديدة 

كل من لديه أسئلة ( و إجاباتها طبعا) يود أن نطرحها في المسابقة (الحرب) فليتفضل مشكورا بإرسالها إلى في رسالة خاصة بالإضافة إلى الأسئلة التي سأقوم أنا بتجميعها بمعرفتي .. و أرجو أن تكون الأسئلة تحمل أي نوع من الفائدة بالإضافة إلى التنوع ..

هيا ليختار كل فريق أعضاءه و أنا في انتظار الأسئلة و إن أذنتم لي أن نبدأ الحرب من يوم السبت القادم 

تحياتي و تقديري للجميع

----------


## الصاعق

السلام عليكم يا إخواني
أسجل نفسي كأول عضو في الفريق الأول ( نتفق على أسم الفريق مع باقي الأعضاء ) 
بانتظار تعليمات أخي فاضل
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## snake

شكرا خاص لجميع الاعضاء الذين بادرو في هذةالمسابقة بكل خير  :: 
اول فرقة فرقتى وهي فرقة _(افعى الرمال) من يريد بالاشتراك فيها فليضفضل 
منتظر ردودكم  :: 8*

----------


## snake

شكر خاص للحكم الذي سوف يسعدني بان يقوم بذالك استاذ فاضل  ::

----------


## الصاعق

أنا أقترح أسم " الفرسان " لفريقي "

----------


## محمد فاروق

واحد فريق الافعى

والتانى فريق الفرسان

بس كل واحد عامل فرقة لوحده ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

بس انا اعتقد ان فريق الفرسان اسمه افضل شوية

انا منضم للفرسان وان شاء الله اخد بالى من الافعى ...هههههههه

تحياتى للصاعق اللى مطنشنى

محمد فاروق

----------


## snake

شكرا االخ الفاضل  احمد والخ الكريم محمد فاروق 
ناقصلوكوا واحد  وانا نقصلي اتنين يارب يجوا قبل يوم السبت 
تحياتي ليكوا  ::

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** أنا أعلن أنضمامى إلى الأخ ( سناك) ....... وأتمنى منه أن يغير أسم الفرقة 


&&& هذا وأتمنى من أخى فاضل : أن يحدد موعد الأسئلة هل فى فترة الظهيرة أم فى المساء 
وأن يجعل لكل فريق أسئلة فى يوم محدد له ........ وأن تكون الأسئلة صعبه جداً 



&& أسعد دوماً بالتواصل معك  ::

----------


## snake

موافق على كل اللى تقولة ياسد ياسلام احنا عندنا كام ملك للغابة 
هو واحد 
عايز تسميها اية ؟

----------


## أسد

اللى تشوفه يا بيه هههههه

----------


## snake

طب هو اسم افعى الرمال وحش 
فية عنف اهو  عشان ياهبونا  ::

----------


## أسد

*خليها ( الأقوياء)أفضل*

----------


## فاضــل

إذا : عندنا الآن فرقتين

الأولى : الأقوياء (الأفعي) إلى أن تتفقوا على الإسم   .. و الثانية: الفرسان

باب الإنضمام لعضوية الفرقتين مفتوح لمن أحب . و تكوين فرق جديدة مسموح به لمن أحب

سيطرح سؤال لكل فريق كل يوم صباحا .. و للفريق التنسيق فيما بينهم بأي وسيلة يرونها كالرسائل الخاصة مثلا للتشاور في الإجابات .. و عندكم اليوم بطوله لوضع الإجابة .. في حالة عدم استطاعة الإجابة أو الإجابة الخاطئة سيتم عرض نفس السؤال في اليوم التالي لتنشيط غريزة البحث و التحدي للوصول إلى الإجابة

لو كان هناك أي غموض أو لبس في صيغة السؤال فيحق للفريق الاستيضاح سواء برد على الموضوع أو رسالة خاصة لي  

يعجبني طموح أخي أسد في الأسئلة الصعبة .. و لا تقلق فسيكون لك نصيب منها إن شاء الله   ::  

البداية يوم السبت صباحا إن شاء الله

و أكرر طلبي ممن يود المساهمة بأسئلة ( و إجاباتها) أن يرسلها لي في رسالة خاصة طبعا على ألا يكون من أعضاء الفريقين .. أو يكون من اعضاء الفريقين و سأتولى أنا توزيع الأسئلة على الفريق المنافس 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يا استاذ فاضل اختار لي مكان في اي فريق
وانا بسجل اسمي  في اللعبة


بسنت

----------


## فاضــل

أرشح لك فريق الأقوياء يا بنت مصر .. فهم صحيح أقوياء و لكن بك سيزدادوا قوة

و أتمنى أن أجد من يسعى للترشح في الفريق المقابل .. و هو فريق لا يستهان به أبدا

تحياتي

----------


## daria

وانا معكم

في اي فرقة

 ::

----------


## MaTR|X

لو لسه فيه مكان فاضى 
فا أنا موجود

----------


## بنت مصر

تعالي يا داريا اسنديني في فريق الاقوياء
واقترح انا النساء يبقوا في فريق والرجال يبقوا في فريق
عشان يبقى كيد النساء غلب كيد الرجال طبعا بهزر

بس برضه تعالي فريق الاقوياء ياداريا


بسنت

----------


## daria

اوكي يا بسنت
انا معاكي
في الاقوياء
ايمان

----------


## ابن البلد

هو ينفع أشترك ولا قفلتوا باب الحجز 
حد يشوفي فريق يدخلني فيه 
أنا بحب ألعب قلب وسط مهاجم مدافع حارس مرمى
 ::

----------


## snake

يسعدنى اسم الفريق الجديد 
واشتراك كل من اسد وبسنت وداريا معايا في الفريق وهنكون باذن الله عند حسن ظن الاستاذ فاضل 
تحياتي ليكوا  :: 
شكر خاص الاستاذ الغالي فاضل الذي قام بدور الحكم  :: 
وبقول في نهاية البرنامج هنكسح اي حد هيقف ادامنا  :: 
والجابة بينا وبين بعضينا عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة 
او التفاق على وقت معين والمراسلة عبر الماسينجر احنا الاربعة لتوسيع مجال للاجابة الصحيحة 
وشكرا ليكوا كلوكوا 
عزيزكم سناك  ::

----------


## snake

snakeofsand@hotmail.com 
الي عايز فكرة الماسينجر دي يبعتلى ايميلة او يضفني منعا  لاخذ اي حد اليميل ويلعب بية 
 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يلا بازوا لنا الاسئلة بسرعة   ::

----------


## Tiger Woman

الفكرة حلوة جدا يا سناك ممكن اسجل نفسى بس ليه اقتراح لدراينا و بنت مصر ايه رايكم نعمل فرقة للبنات مع بعض و نسمى نفسنا النساء قادمات ههههههه
لا بلاش الأسم ده نقول مثلا قمم الجبال 
و الله ده مجرد فكرة بس يا رب نعرف بقى الشروط و لاقى ليه مكان 
و راى تانى ايه رايك يا سناك لو تريح نفسك علشان تبدأ المسابقة و تحدد انت اسماء الفرق الـ 8 و بعدين لما يختار كل واحد فرقته تكتب فاضل اماكن فين و لما يكتمل العدد فى كل فرقة يغيروا الاسم بالاتفاق مع بعض بدال ما يضيع الوقت فى ان كل واحد يعمل فرقة و فى الآخر هيبقى فى 100 فرقة بــ 100 اسم  كل فرقة فيها واحد بس  ::

----------


## pharma_boy4

ماشي يا سناك الفكرة حلوه 

وانا معاك 
هو انا مش فاهم ايه المقصود منها 

بس  انا داخل في المسابقه دي

----------


## pharma_boy4

معلش مخدتش بالي ان فيه صفحه تانيه 

انا مع مين بقي ؟؟؟

----------


## atefhelal

*ليست هذه حربا بالطبع .. ولكن فليظل اسمها هكذا جذابا كمثال للإعلان الجيد ولفت الأنظار ، ونسميها فيما بيننا لعبة لرياضة الذهن والإلتحام العاطفى الراقى والفكرى الجميل بين كل المشتركين من أسرة المنتدى ..

وعندما تبدأ اللعبة فعلا والتحام الفريقين فى معركتهما الإنسانية الراقية ، عندئذ أرجو أن تسمحوا لى باختيار أحدهما لأتحمس له كأحد المتحمسين الفاعدين أو الواقفين مع الجمهور .. ماهووه ياجماعة لازم يكون لأى لعبة جمهور يكون هوه الضحية .. إنتوا انتهيتوا من تكوين الفرقتين واختارتوا الحكم بس نسيتوا الجمهور ، واللا عاوزين لعبة من غير جمهور ، إذا كان الأمر كذلك فأنا منسحب كواحد من الجمهور ، بس برضه هشوفكم بالنضارة المكبرة من فوق سطح بيتى أصل أنا ساكن قريب منكم  ..

تحياتى لكم جميعا *

----------


## سمسمة

*انا مع فريق البنات*

----------


## حلا

*سلام

أنا أيضاً أريد أن أنضم يافاضل ولكن انضمامي كانضمام  الأستاذ عاطف هلال  أي إلى الجمهور، ينفع صح، ولكني سأشجع فريق الفتيات بالطبع ( فريق بسنت) ليس لأني متحيزة لبنات جنسي ولكن لأني أريد فقط أن تتفوق الفتيات دائماً وأن ينهزم الرجل هنا دائماً*

----------


## snake

انتوا خلاص عملتوها فريق بنات و فريق صبيان  لا لا  للتفرقة العنصرية في فريق اقوياء وفي فريق .... مش عارف  ::   ::  
شوفوا بقى مين اللى هيكسب  هنشوطكوت بعيد عن الكاس  ::   احنا اللي هنخدة   ::  
دة لو رجعتوا في رايكوا واستسلمتوا لينا  هع 
 وانت ياحلا عايزة البنات تكسب والرجالة تخسر قولي القوياء تكسب و..... برده مش عارف اسم الفرقة التانية   ::  

بس بطلب من الاخ فاضل ان يقول لنا عن الميعاد بكرة بتاع الاسئلة الصبح امتى ومين اللي هيتسئل الاول 
ويسغدني انضمام الست سمسمة سماسم السماسيم   ::   في فرقة الاقوياء   ::

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ محمد فاروق
كده بقينا أتنين في فريق الفرسان
والباب مفتوح لإنضمام من يريد
واقترح التفاهم عن طريق الماسينجر والرسائل الخاصة والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com
أخي الحبيب أبن البلد 
تحب تنضم للفرسان ؟
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## أدهم صبري

ها يا شباب لسة في مكان ولا خلاص على كدة

----------


## فاضــل

إخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء

بسم الله نبدأ

فقط اسمحوا لي ببعض الملاحظات البسيطة في البداية

عندنا فرقتين أساسيتين : الأقوياء و الفرسان

أفضل أن ينضم من يريد لإحدى الفرقتين .. دون الدخول في موضوع الفتيان و الفتيات و إلا ستنقلب حربا بجد   ::  
و إن شاؤا تكوين فرقة ثالثة فلا مانع

استاذنا الفاضل عاطف , أختنا العزيزة حلا: يشرفنا و يسعدنا وجودكما كمشاركين فاعلين لا مجرد متفرجين لذا سنطرح بين الحين و الآخر أسئلة للجمهور 

الموضوع و الحمد لله استقطب الكثير للمشاركة و جذب الكثير للقراءة و المتابعة لذا أنتهزها فرصة لنخرج من هذا الموضوع بفوائد كثيرة .. منها دعوة خالصة لكم بأن نجتهد قدر الإمكان بالكتابة بالفصحى ليتمكن الكل من متابعتنا .. كل حسب استطاعته و لكن لابد من المحاولة .. حيث أن الكتابة بالعامية قد تكون عقبة أمام المتابعة لكثيرين ممن يهمنا وجودهم..

هناك سؤال سيوجه كل يوم صباحا لكل من الفريقين و سيعطي باق اليوم كفرصة للإجابة .. وتقييم الإجابة سيكون في صباح اليوم التالي و بعده طرح السؤالين الجديدين

السؤال الأول لفريق الأقوياء:
----------------------

حيث أن عنوان الموضوع هو الحرب , فمن المعلوم أن الإسلام قد شرع أخلاقا و آدابا للحرب .. فهلا تفضلتم بذكر أخلاقيات و آداب الحرب في الإسلام؟

السؤال الأول لفريق الفرسان:
---------------------

هل هناك فرق بين "النبي" و "الرسول" ؟ و هل كل نبي رسول؟



و ليتابعنا الجمهور .. فما يزال في الجعبة كثير

----------


## الصاعق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إجابة فريق الفرسان*
*بداية أعتذر لأخي الحبيب محمد فاروق عن إنفرادي بإجابه حيث أنه حتى الأن لم يمدني بعنوانه البريدي للمراسله*

*الفرق بين النبي والرسول*
*يقول المفسرون بأن الرسول هو حامل رسالة وتشريع ويأتي بكتاب أو دين جديد ( عيسى عليه السلام جاء بكتاب ولكن ليس بدين جديد ) وبينما النبي قد يبعث للتذكير أو إلى قوم عرفوا الإيمان مثل أنبياء بني إسرائيل* 

*وفي رأي أخر أن الرسول يوجى إليه ويؤمر بالبلاغ بينما النبي غير مكلف بالتبليغ:* 

*وكلاً منهما قد يؤيد بمعجزة ولكن تبقى الرسالة والكتاب الفيصل في الأمر.*
*وعلى هذا فإن كل رسول نبي ولكن ليس كل نبي برسول*

*أسانيد من القرأن الكريم*

*هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ- التوبة 33*

*عدد الرسل المذكورين في القرآن لايزيد عن افراد معدودين إصطفاهم الباري لتأسيس أديان جديدة, و نرىفي سورة الصف(الآيات5-9) أن كلمة الرسول اطلقت على موسى وعيسى ومحمد وثلاثتهم صلوات الله عليهم وكانوا أصحاب شرائع ونزلت عليهم كتب سماوية:* 

*وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم لم تؤذونني وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين {5} وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر مبين {6} ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب وهو يدعى إلى الإسلام والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين {7} يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون {8} هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون {9} - (الصف)*

*بينما نرى ذكر العديد من الأنبياء في القرآن الكريم ومنهم اسحاق ويعقوب واسماعيل وإدريس و يونس وسليمان وداود وغيرهم الكثير عليهم السلام. وفي بعض الآحآديث يذكر ان عدد الأنبياء هو "مائة الف وأربعة وعشرون ألفا"*. ولم يأت أي منهم بدين جديد أو شريعة جديدة بل كانوا في نبوتهم في ظل المؤسسين الرسل. وفي الآية الكريمة نرى ان مقام الأنبياء هو في مقام من يطع الرسول:* 

*وَمَن يُطِعِ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاء وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَـئِكَ رَفِيقًا - (النساء 69)*

*ولعل الآية 51 في سورة الحج تعطينا صورة أوضح لهذا التغاير بين الرتبتين:*

*وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى - (الحج 51)*

*فقد قدم ذكر الرسول على النبي*

*هذا ما أعلم والله أعلى وأعلم* 

*( المصادر متوافرة لمن يرغب )*

*أرق تحياتي* 

*الصاعق*

----------


## atefhelal

*المصدر / موسوعة المفاهيم الإسلامية الصادرة من المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية*

*النبوة*لغة: النبوة و النباوة الارتفاع ، أو المكان المرتفع من الأرض. و"النبى": العلم من أعلام الأرض التى يهتدى بها، ومنه اشتقاق "النبى" لأنه أرفع خلق الله ، وذلك لأنه يهتدى به. النبأ: الخبر، يقال: نَبِأ، ونَبأ وأنباء: أخبر، ومنه: النبى ، لأنه أنبأ عن الله.

*"النبوءة" و"النبوة":*  الإخبار عن الغيب ، أو المستقبل بالإلهام ، أو الوحى.

*واصطلاحا*: عرف الإنسان منذ القدم كلمة: "النبوة"، فقد وجدت فى جميع اللغات واللهجات ، غير أن استعمالاتها تعددت وتنوعت ، ففى اليونانية القديمة كانت تطلق على المتكلم بصوت جهورى، أوعلى من يتحدث في الأمور الشرعية، وعند الفراعنة كانت تطلق علي كهنة آمون ، كما أطلقت على "إيزيس" في مصر القديمة، وعلى زرابيس فى روما، وكلاهما لايخرج عن هذا المعنى.
لم يقتصر الأمر على إطلاقها على من يعمل فى الحقل الدينى، بل أطلقت أيضا على السحرة والمنجمين ، وكذلك على من اختل عقلهم ، وضعف تفكيرهم ، فأتوا من الأعمال ما لايفهمه العقلاء، وقد ذكر علماء مقارنة الأديان عدة أنواع من النبوات ، منها: نبوة السحر، ونبوة الرؤيا والأحلام ، ونبوة الكهانة، ونبوة الجذب ، أوالجنون المقدس ،ونبوة التنجيم.

*وكانت كلمة النبوة*  عند بنى إسرائيل تفيد معنى الإخبار عن الله ، ولذا كانت تطلق على من يتخرجون من المدارس الدينية، حيث كانوا يتعلمون فيها تفسيرشريعتهم ، كما كانوا يدرسون أيضا الموسيقى والشعر، لذا كان منهم شعراء ومغنون وعازفون على آلات الطرب ، وبارعون في كل مايؤثر فى النفس ويحرك الشعور والوجدان ، ويثير رواكد الخيال. ومن المسلم به أن خريجى هذه المدارس لم يكونوا على درجة واحدة من الصفاء الذهنى، والإدراك العقلى، كما لم يكونوا كلهم على درجة واحدة من التقوى والصلاح ، ولذا لم تفرق الكتب المقدسة قبل الإسلام فى حديثها عن الأنبياء بين من يتلقون الوحى من الله ، وبين من يدرسون شريعة الله ويشرحونها للناس ، فجاء حديثها - أحيانا - عن أنبياء كذبة ، إذ نجد فى سفر أشعياء حديثا عن النبى الكذاب ، حيث يقول: "الشيخ المعتبر هو الرأس والنبى الذى يعلم بالكذب هو الذنب (9-15)، ويقول متى: "ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ، ويضلون كثيرين" (24-11)، ويقول لوقا: "لأنه هكذا كان يفعل آباؤهم بالأنبياء الكذبة" (6-26)، ويصف يوحنا فى رؤيته خروج الأرواح النجسة من فم النبى الكذاب.

*وحين نزل القرآن الكريم على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حدد معنى*  كلمة "النبوة"، فوضح أن النبى هو مانزل عليه وحى الله وأمر بتبليغه للناس ، فهو ليس ساحرا ، لأن الفلاح لايكون حليفه ، يقول تعالى: {ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى}طه:69 ، كما أن مايبلغه عن ربه ليس شعرا ، يقول تعالى: {وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ماتؤمنون}الحاقة:41 ، فلا ينبغى أن يقرن النبى بالشاعر، أو بمن يلقى الكلام بصوت جهورى، كما كان ذلك معروفا عند اليونان ، كما أنه ليس كاهنا كما كان معروفا عند قدماء المصريين ، إذ نص القرآن الكريم عنه هذه الصفة، فقال تعالى: {ولابقول كاهن قليلا ماتذكرون}الحاقة:42.

فإذا بين القرآن الكريم أن النبى ليس شاعرا ولاكاهنا ، فالأولى أن ينفى عنه وصفا كان يطلقه بعض الناس على المشعوذين باسم الدين ، وهو الجنون المقدس ، فقال تعالى: {ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون}القلم:2 ، أى ما أنت بهذا الذى نزل عليك من الله بواحد من هؤلاء الذين كانوا يعرفون بين الناس بأنهم "مجاذيب"، أو لديهم "جنون مقدس". وأخيرا لست ممن يتخذون العرافة
والتنبؤ بالغيب حرفة لهم ، فلا يلتبس ما تبلغه عن الله بكلام من يدعون أنهم يعرفون الغيب ، يقول تعالى: {فقل إنما الغيب لله فانتظروا إنى معكم من المنتظرين}يونس:20 ، ويقول: {وعنده مفاتح الغيب لايعلمها إلاهو}الأنعام:59 ، ويقول: {قل لا أقول لكم عندى خزائن الله ، ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم إنى ملك ، إن أتبع إلاما يوحى إلى، قل هل يستوى الأعمى والبصير أفلا تتفكرون}الأنعام:50.
وبهذا فرق الإسلام بين النبوة الإلهية، وبين ملابساتها من الكهانة، والعرافة، والقيافة، والفراسهة، كما أنه حدد استعمالات الكلمة، فلا تطلق إلا على من نزل عليه الوحى من الله ، فلم يعد من المستساغ عقلا، ولا من الجائز شرعا أن تطلق على الكهنة، أو على من يدرسون الشريعة ويعلمونها للناس ، بالتالى لا تطلق على السحرة والمنجمين ، ولاعلى المجانين والمشعوذين فى طريق الدين ،فلم يبق من الاستعمالات القديمة لكلمة "النبوة" إلا إطلاقها على أصحاب الرؤيا الصالحة، التى تكون مقدمة وإرهاصا لنزول الوحى على من اختصه الله بهذه الرؤيا، كما حدث ليوسف عليه السلام ، يقول الله تعالى: {إذ قال يوسف لأبيه يا أبت إنى رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لى ساجدين}يوسف:4.
*أ.د/محمد شامة*

----------


## الصاعق

اخي الحبيب عاطف
أفهم من مشاركتك أنك بقيت عضو في فريق الفرسان معانا؟
ولا دي مشاركة الجمهور؟؟
إضافة صغيرة 
في قصة شاؤول تعبير ( وكان النبي في تلك الأيام يعرف بالرأي ) فتم توضيح مفهوم النبوة وهو الرؤيا 
ومن أجل هذا قال حبيبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : أولياء أمتى كأنبياء بني إسرائيل
فبني إسرائيل كانوا يعدون كل من أتاه الله الرؤيا الصالحة نبياً
أرق تحياتي للجميع 
الصاعق

----------


## atefhelal

وكلمة الرسول تحديدا : هو من يقوم بمهمة التبليغ عن الله بما أوحى به إليه الله رسالة إلى الناس ، ومن نفس المصدر السابق ذكره أنقل النص التالى :

 رسائل الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
عُنِىَ الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه عناية كبيرة بتبليغ الدعوة، وقد استعمل الرسول فى سبيل تحقيق هذا الهدف الدعوة بالكلمة المقولة والكلمة المكتوبة والأسوة الحسنة.
وفى الأسوة الحسنة كان الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه نموذجا رائعا لكل صفات الخير، ويقول القرآن الكريم عنه: {لقد كان لكم فى رسول الله أسوة حسنة}الأحزاب:21. وتقول السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها: (كان خلقه القرآن)(1).
وبمراجعة أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نجد فيها أسمى طريق للخلق الحسن فى كل شىء.
وعنى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بتربية الحكام والقضاة و الولاة كما عنى أعظم عناية بالتربية الاجتماعية(2).
واذا نظرنا إلى الكلمة المكتوبة: نجد رسائل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الملوك والرؤساء يدعوهم للإسلام تحقيقا لعالمية الإسلام كما جاء فى قوله تعالى: {تبارك الذى نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا}الفرقان:1 ، ثم توالت الآيات فى السور المكية تؤكد عالمية الإسلام كقوله تعالى: {وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس بشيرا ونذيرا}سبأ:28 ، كما جاءت فى معنى عالمية الإسلام آيات فى سورة الأنبياء والأعراف وإبراهيم وبناء على هذه العالمية أرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم رسائله إلى ملوك عصره وأمراء عهده ، وتمتازهذه الرسائل بالنقاط التالية:
1- تجاهل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تماما التوسعات الاستعمارية التى كان يقوم بها الروم والفرس ضد بعض المناطق العربية وكتب صلوات الله وسلامه عليه لولاة هذه المناطق مباشرة فكتب لوالى الروم على دمشق والمقوقس والى مصر، وكتب إلى باذان والى الفرس على اليمن ، وتعتبر هذه الخطوة رائعة ذات مغزى عظيم فى الدلالة على عظمة الدعوة.
2- صيغت كتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنتهى الحكمة والبراعة فالرسول فيها سمح يدعو ولا يهدد، يخاطب الملوك والروساء بألقابهم ويعترف بمكانتهم ويقرر أن سلطانهم فى ظل الإسلام باق لهم ، وهو بذلك يؤكد أنه ليس طالب ملك ، ثم هو يذكر أن هناك زكاة فى أموال الأغنياء ولكنه يؤكد أن الزكوات والصدقات لا تحل لمحمد ولا آل محمد، وإنما تؤخذ من أغنياء المسلمين وترد على فقرائهم ، وهو بهذا يؤكد أنه ليس طالب مال.
3- كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يخاطب كل ملك حسب ظروفه ، فإن كان من أهل الكتاب أشار إلى ما بين الأديان السماوية من روابط ، وإذا كان من غيرهم أشار إلى التزام البشرية بالعودة إلى الله وترك عبادة ما سواه.
4- اختير المبعوثون بحيث يعرف كل منهم لغة من سيرسل إليه.
5- امتدت فترة إرسال الرسل فيما بين الحديبية ووفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ونذكر هنا نصوص بعض الرسائل ككتاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هرقل ملك الروم:
"من محمد بن عبد الله إلى هرقل عظيم الروم:
سلام على من اتبع الهدى، أما بعد فإنى أدعوك بدعوة الإسلام أسلم تسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين ، فإن توليت فعليك إثم جميع الآريسيِّين".
{قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ،ولا نشرك به شيئا،ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا آربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون}آل عمران:64.
كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى كسرى فارس:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
من محمد رسول الله إلى كسرى عظيم فارس: سلام على من اتبع الهدى وآمن بالله ورسوله ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنى رسول الله إلى الناس كافة، لأنذر من كان حيا ، أسلم تسلم ، فإن أبيت فعليك إثم المجوس.
كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المقوقس عظيم مصر:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
من محمد رسول الله إلى المقوقس عظيم القبط: سلام على من أتبع الهدى، أما بعد فإنى أدعوك بدعوة الإسلام ، أسلم تسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين {يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ،ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله ، فإن تولو فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون}آل عمران:64.
وتقول الرواية: إن المقوقس لما قرأ الكتاب سأل حامله (حاطب بن أبى بلتعة): ما منع صاحبك إن كان نبيا أن يدعو على من أخرجوه من بلده فيسلط الله عليهم السوء ؟ فقال حاطب: وما منع عيسى أن يدعو على أولئك الذين تآمروا عليه ليقتلوه فيسلط الله عليهم ما يستحقون ؟ قال المقوقس: أنت حكيم جئت من عند حكيم.
كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النجاشى:
من محمد رسول الله إلى النجاشى ملك الحبشة: سلام عليك إنى أحمد الله إليك ،الله الذى لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن ، وأشهد أن عيسى بن مريم روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم البتول الطيبة الحصينة، فحملت بعيسى فخلقه الله من روحه كما خلق آدم بيده ، وإنى أدعوك وجنودك إلى الله عز وجل ، وقد بلغت ونصحت فاقبلوا نصحى، والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.
وقد أدت الرسائل كلها مهمتها خير أداء.
أ.د/أحمد شلبى

----------


## atefhelal

*ردا على رسالة أخى أحمد سيد فأنا أفضل الإستمرار مع الجمهور ، والجمهور فى هذه المبارزة الجميلة  التى أسميها مبارزة النبلاء لايستطيع أن يكتفى بالتفرج ، وممكن لأى قريق أن يضمنى معه فى سؤال أو آخر حسب الأحوال .. فكلنا فى النهاية سنصبح فريفا واحدا بإذن الله .*

----------


## atefhelal

*ردا على رسالة أخى أحمد سيد فأنا أفضل الإستمرار مع الجمهور ، والجمهور فى هذه المبارزة الجميلة  التى أسميها مبارزة النبلاء لايستطيع أن يكتفى بالتفرج ، وممكن لأى قريق أن يضمنى معه فى سؤال أو آخر حسب الأحوال .. فكلنا فى النهاية سنصبح فريفا واحدا بإذن الله .*

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** أولاً : بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب فاضل على حسن صياغتك للأسئلة 

•	ثانياً : بالنسبة للجواب على السؤال وهو 

( ما هى أخلاقيات و آداب الحرب في الإسلام؟ ) 
*** الجواب على السؤال

** مقدمة لابد منها 

الحرب هى القتال المسلح بين دولتين فاكثر , وهى أمر طبيعى فى البشر , ولا تكاد تخلو منه أمة ولا جيل وقد أقرته الشرائع الآلهية ومنها الأسلام . فقد رأيت ان الأسلام يقرر الحرية الفكرية , وحرية الرأى والأعتقاد , وحرية التدين والعبادة , وأنه جعل ذلك حقاً فطريا لكل أنسان فى كل زمان ومكان , يجب تمكينه من التمتع به دائماً , غير باغ ولاعاد , ولا معطل لحق من حقوق الأخرين 

والأسلام لا يخرج عن هذا الوضع الطبيعى إلا إذا امتدت إليه يد العدوان , ووضعت أمامه العراقيل وأخذ فى فتنة الناس عنه بالأيذاء والتنكيل , وهنا يؤذن لأهله ان يردوا العدوان بالعدوان إقراراً للسلم , وإقامة للقسط وهو بذلك يحرم عليهم حرب الأعتداء والعسف واستنزاف الموارد والتضييق على عباد الله , وفى ذلك يقول ( إذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا , وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير , الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ) الآيتان ( 39-40) من سورة الحج 

فلا يجوز الأعتدار على الشعوب غير الأسلامية بدون مسوغ , إلا إذا كانت هذه الشعوب تعمل ضد الأسلام , أو تستعد للهجوم عليه 

فمن الضروى الوقوف فى وجه هذه الشعوب وردها عن قصدها وإذن يكون القتال المسلح ضرورة من ضرورات رفعة الحق ودفع الظلم , وعلى المسلمين أن يكونوا يقظين وعلى أهبة الأستعداد للنزال عند دواعيه .. وهذا ما يسمونه اليوم فى العرف الدولى _السلام المسلح أو التسليح من أجل إقرار السلام  
ومن هذا المنطلق كان الجهاد فرضاً على المسلمين لنصرة دين الله بعد وجود مقتضاه من قبل العدو 
ومعنى هذا أن ردود غير المسلمين وتصرفاتهم مع المسلمين هى التى تحدد نوع العلاقات بينهم وبين المسلمين سلماً أو حربا 
والأسلام كما يدعو إلى الأهبة والأستعداد , فأنه يدعو إلى السلم . وعدم أثارة الحروب كما فى قوله تعالى ({لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ } (8) سورة الممتحنة وقوله ({وَإِن جَنَحُواْ لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} (61) سورة الأنفال

فالسلام هو أنشودة الأسلام 

وقد كان له فيما يختص بجانب الحرب عناية خاصة , تجلت المبادىء التالية 
أولاً : أن الأصل فى العلاقة الإنسانية هو السلم والتعاون 

ثانياً : أن الحرب ليست إلا علاجاً لشذوذ لم تنفع فيه الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة 
ثالثاً : أن الحرب إذا وقعت كان لها حكم الضرورات , تقدر بقدرها دون بغى ولا عدوان 
رابعاً : أن غير المحاربين والمدبرين للحرب لا ينالون فيها بسوء 
خامساً: يسارع إلى وقف الحرب تلبية لرغبة السلم متى جنح أحد الجانبين إليها 
سادساً : يعامل أسرى الحرب بالبر والأحسان , إلى أن يطلق سراحهم بالمن أو الفداء 




دستور الحرب فى الأسلام ( لب الموضوع) 

1) الأسلام يحذر أولاً : أن تكون الحرب إذا وقعت تنكيل أو تخريب فلا يبيح قتل من لا يقاتل من النساء . والأطفال , والشيوخ , والعجزة , والمدنيين , والمحفوظ من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك ( لا تقتلوا الذرية فى الحرب ) فقيل له : أليسوا أولاد المشركين ؟ فقال ( أو ليس خياركم أولاد المشركين ) ؟ 

وكان من وصاياه إلى قواده كما رواه أنس- رضى الله عنه – قال ( انطلقوا باسم الله , وبالله , وعلى ملة رسول الله , ولا تقتلوا شيخا فانياً , ولا طفلاً صغيراً , ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا , وضموا غنائمكم , وأصلحوا وأحسنوا , ان الله يحب المحسنين ) حديث ضعيف 


2) ولا يبيح ثانياً: الدخول فى الحرب إلا بعد أعلان العدو فى مدة تفى لوصول خبرها إليه.

3) ولا يبيح ثالثاً : إساءة معاملة الأسرى , ولا التنكيل بهم , فضلاً عن قتلهم وقد وضع فى معاملتهم قاعدة أنسانية فاضلة ( فإما منا بعد وإما فداء ) وجعل إطعامهم من صفات الأبرار المقربين إلى الله ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيراً ) 

4) رابعاً : لا يرى توقف إنهاء الحرب على أن يسلم المحاربون , وحسبه أن يكفوا شرهم , وأن يتعهدوا بوقف الشر , وينزل معهم فى المعاهدات على ما يحفظ الحقوق ويقى الناس من الطغيان والفتن 


وهذا هو دستور الحرب فى الأسلام 


المصدر : نقلاً مختصراً من كتاب ( الميسر فى الفقه الأسلامى ) 

هذا وقلت – والتعليق لى- أنه ينبغى الأشارة إلى تلك الأحاديث 

1) (    حدثنا محمد بن يحيى حدثنا محمد بن يوسف الفريابي حدثنا سفيان عن علقمة بن مرثد عن ابن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمر رجلا على سرية أوصاه في خاصة نفسه بتقوى الله ومن معه من المسلمين خيرا فقال اغزوا باسم الله وفي سبيل الله قاتلوا من كفر بالله اغزوا ولا تغدروا ولا تغلوا ولا تمثلوا ولا تقتلوا وليدا وإذا أنت لقيت عدوك من المشركين فادعهم إلى إحدى ثلاث خلال أو خصال فأيتهن أجابوك إليها فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم ادعهم إلى الإسلام فإن أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم ثم ادعهم إلى التحول من دارهم إلى دار المهاجرين وأخبرهم إن فعلوا ذلك أن لهم ما للمهاجرين وأن عليهم ما على المهاجرين وإن أبوا فأخبرهم أنهم يكونون كأعراب المسلمين يجري عليهم حكم الله الذي يجري على المؤمنين ولا يكون لهم في الفيء والغنيمة شيء إلا أن يجاهدوا مع المسلمين فإن هم أبوا أن يدخلوا في الإسلام فسلهم إعطاء الجزية فإن فعلوا فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم فإن هم أبوا فاستعن بالله عليهم وقاتلهم وإن حاصرت حصنا فأرادوك أن تجعل لهم ذمة الله وذمة نبيك فلا تجعل لهم ذمة الله ولا ذمة نبيك ولكن اجعل لهم ذمتك وذمة أبيك وذمة أصحابك فإنكم إن تخفروا ذمتكم وذمة آبائكم أهون عليكم من أن تخفروا ذمة الله وذمة رسوله وإن حاصرت حصنا فأرادوك أن ينزلوا على حكم الله فلا تنزلهم على حكم الله ولكن أنزلهم على حكمك فإنك لا تدري أتصيب فيهم حكم الله أم لا قال علقمة فحدثت به مقاتل بن حيان فقال حدثني مسلم بن هيضم عن النعمان بن مقرن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ذلك .) أخرجه ابن ماجه فى سننه فى كتاب الجهاد وصححه الألبانى برقم 2858 


2) (   حدثنا أبو صالح الأنطاكي محبوب بن موسى ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الفزاري ، عن سفيان ، عن علقمة بن مرثد ، عن سليمان بن بريدة ، عن أبيه
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "" اغزوا باسم الله وفي سبيل الله ، وقاتلوا من كفر بالله ، اغزوا ولا تغدروا ، ولا تغلوا ، ولا تمثلوا ، ولاتقتلوا وليدا "" . رواه أبى دواد فى سننه وصححه الألبانى برقم 2613 



( هذا بالأضافة إلى  وصية أبى بكرلقائد جيشه يزيد ابن أبى  سفيان – مذكورة بأكملها فى شريط ( الشيشان شموخ وأحزان:  للدكتور: إبراهيم الدويش ) 



** أتمنى منك أخى الحبيب –فاضل – أن تكون الأسئلة القادمة مختصرة الأجابة توفيراً لوقتى ووقتك 


*** لك منى أخى فاضل كل تقدير وحب ولكل من شارك فى المسابقة أخوكم ( رمضان العدوى)

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** أولاً : بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب فاضل على حسن صياغتك للأسئلة 

•	ثانياً : بالنسبة للجواب على السؤال وهو 

( ما هى أخلاقيات و آداب الحرب في الإسلام؟ ) 
*** الجواب على السؤال

** مقدمة لابد منها 

الحرب هى القتال المسلح بين دولتين فاكثر , وهى أمر طبيعى فى البشر , ولا تكاد تخلو منه أمة ولا جيل وقد أقرته الشرائع الآلهية ومنها الأسلام . فقد رأيت ان الأسلام يقرر الحرية الفكرية , وحرية الرأى والأعتقاد , وحرية التدين والعبادة , وأنه جعل ذلك حقاً فطريا لكل أنسان فى كل زمان ومكان , يجب تمكينه من التمتع به دائماً , غير باغ ولاعاد , ولا معطل لحق من حقوق الأخرين 

والأسلام لا يخرج عن هذا الوضع الطبيعى إلا إذا امتدت إليه يد العدوان , ووضعت أمامه العراقيل وأخذ فى فتنة الناس عنه بالأيذاء والتنكيل , وهنا يؤذن لأهله ان يردوا العدوان بالعدوان إقراراً للسلم , وإقامة للقسط وهو بذلك يحرم عليهم حرب الأعتداء والعسف واستنزاف الموارد والتضييق على عباد الله , وفى ذلك يقول ( إذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا , وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير , الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ) الآيتان ( 39-40) من سورة الحج 

فلا يجوز الأعتدار على الشعوب غير الأسلامية بدون مسوغ , إلا إذا كانت هذه الشعوب تعمل ضد الأسلام , أو تستعد للهجوم عليه 

فمن الضروى الوقوف فى وجه هذه الشعوب وردها عن قصدها وإذن يكون القتال المسلح ضرورة من ضرورات رفعة الحق ودفع الظلم , وعلى المسلمين أن يكونوا يقظين وعلى أهبة الأستعداد للنزال عند دواعيه .. وهذا ما يسمونه اليوم فى العرف الدولى _السلام المسلح أو التسليح من أجل إقرار السلام  
ومن هذا المنطلق كان الجهاد فرضاً على المسلمين لنصرة دين الله بعد وجود مقتضاه من قبل العدو 
ومعنى هذا أن ردود غير المسلمين وتصرفاتهم مع المسلمين هى التى تحدد نوع العلاقات بينهم وبين المسلمين سلماً أو حربا 
والأسلام كما يدعو إلى الأهبة والأستعداد , فأنه يدعو إلى السلم . وعدم أثارة الحروب كما فى قوله تعالى ({لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ } (8) سورة الممتحنة وقوله ({وَإِن جَنَحُواْ لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} (61) سورة الأنفال

فالسلام هو أنشودة الأسلام 

وقد كان له فيما يختص بجانب الحرب عناية خاصة , تجلت المبادىء التالية 
أولاً : أن الأصل فى العلاقة الإنسانية هو السلم والتعاون 

ثانياً : أن الحرب ليست إلا علاجاً لشذوذ لم تنفع فيه الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة 
ثالثاً : أن الحرب إذا وقعت كان لها حكم الضرورات , تقدر بقدرها دون بغى ولا عدوان 
رابعاً : أن غير المحاربين والمدبرين للحرب لا ينالون فيها بسوء 
خامساً: يسارع إلى وقف الحرب تلبية لرغبة السلم متى جنح أحد الجانبين إليها 
سادساً : يعامل أسرى الحرب بالبر والأحسان , إلى أن يطلق سراحهم بالمن أو الفداء 




دستور الحرب فى الأسلام ( لب الموضوع) 

1) الأسلام يحذر أولاً : أن تكون الحرب إذا وقعت تنكيل أو تخريب فلا يبيح قتل من لا يقاتل من النساء . والأطفال , والشيوخ , والعجزة , والمدنيين , والمحفوظ من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك ( لا تقتلوا الذرية فى الحرب ) فقيل له : أليسوا أولاد المشركين ؟ فقال ( أو ليس خياركم أولاد المشركين ) ؟ 

وكان من وصاياه إلى قواده كما رواه أنس- رضى الله عنه – قال ( انطلقوا باسم الله , وبالله , وعلى ملة رسول الله , ولا تقتلوا شيخا فانياً , ولا طفلاً صغيراً , ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا , وضموا غنائمكم , وأصلحوا وأحسنوا , ان الله يحب المحسنين ) حديث ضعيف 


2) ولا يبيح ثانياً: الدخول فى الحرب إلا بعد أعلان العدو فى مدة تفى لوصول خبرها إليه.

3) ولا يبيح ثالثاً : إساءة معاملة الأسرى , ولا التنكيل بهم , فضلاً عن قتلهم وقد وضع فى معاملتهم قاعدة أنسانية فاضلة ( فإما منا بعد وإما فداء ) وجعل إطعامهم من صفات الأبرار المقربين إلى الله ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيراً ) 

4) رابعاً : لا يرى توقف إنهاء الحرب على أن يسلم المحاربون , وحسبه أن يكفوا شرهم , وأن يتعهدوا بوقف الشر , وينزل معهم فى المعاهدات على ما يحفظ الحقوق ويقى الناس من الطغيان والفتن 


وهذا هو دستور الحرب فى الأسلام 


المصدر : نقلاً مختصراً من كتاب ( الميسر فى الفقه الأسلامى ) 

هذا وقلت – والتعليق لى- أنه ينبغى الأشارة إلى تلك الأحاديث 

1) (    حدثنا محمد بن يحيى حدثنا محمد بن يوسف الفريابي حدثنا سفيان عن علقمة بن مرثد عن ابن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمر رجلا على سرية أوصاه في خاصة نفسه بتقوى الله ومن معه من المسلمين خيرا فقال اغزوا باسم الله وفي سبيل الله قاتلوا من كفر بالله اغزوا ولا تغدروا ولا تغلوا ولا تمثلوا ولا تقتلوا وليدا وإذا أنت لقيت عدوك من المشركين فادعهم إلى إحدى ثلاث خلال أو خصال فأيتهن أجابوك إليها فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم ادعهم إلى الإسلام فإن أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم ثم ادعهم إلى التحول من دارهم إلى دار المهاجرين وأخبرهم إن فعلوا ذلك أن لهم ما للمهاجرين وأن عليهم ما على المهاجرين وإن أبوا فأخبرهم أنهم يكونون كأعراب المسلمين يجري عليهم حكم الله الذي يجري على المؤمنين ولا يكون لهم في الفيء والغنيمة شيء إلا أن يجاهدوا مع المسلمين فإن هم أبوا أن يدخلوا في الإسلام فسلهم إعطاء الجزية فإن فعلوا فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم فإن هم أبوا فاستعن بالله عليهم وقاتلهم وإن حاصرت حصنا فأرادوك أن تجعل لهم ذمة الله وذمة نبيك فلا تجعل لهم ذمة الله ولا ذمة نبيك ولكن اجعل لهم ذمتك وذمة أبيك وذمة أصحابك فإنكم إن تخفروا ذمتكم وذمة آبائكم أهون عليكم من أن تخفروا ذمة الله وذمة رسوله وإن حاصرت حصنا فأرادوك أن ينزلوا على حكم الله فلا تنزلهم على حكم الله ولكن أنزلهم على حكمك فإنك لا تدري أتصيب فيهم حكم الله أم لا قال علقمة فحدثت به مقاتل بن حيان فقال حدثني مسلم بن هيضم عن النعمان بن مقرن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ذلك .) أخرجه ابن ماجه فى سننه فى كتاب الجهاد وصححه الألبانى برقم 2858 


2) (   حدثنا أبو صالح الأنطاكي محبوب بن موسى ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الفزاري ، عن سفيان ، عن علقمة بن مرثد ، عن سليمان بن بريدة ، عن أبيه
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "" اغزوا باسم الله وفي سبيل الله ، وقاتلوا من كفر بالله ، اغزوا ولا تغدروا ، ولا تغلوا ، ولا تمثلوا ، ولاتقتلوا وليدا "" . رواه أبى دواد فى سننه وصححه الألبانى برقم 2613 



( هذا بالأضافة إلى  وصية أبى بكرلقائد جيشه يزيد ابن أبى  سفيان – مذكورة بأكملها فى شريط ( الشيشان شموخ وأحزان:  للدكتور: إبراهيم الدويش ) 



** أتمنى منك أخى الحبيب –فاضل – أن تكون الأسئلة القادمة مختصرة الأجابة توفيراً لوقتى ووقتك 


*** لك منى أخى فاضل كل تقدير وحب ولكل من شارك فى المسابقة أخوكم ( رمضان العدوى)

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا اسد على  الاجابة
وانا سعيدة بانك معنا في فريق الاقوياء
وعلى فكرة انا قمت بالمشاركة معك  في الاجابة 
لاني كبرت حجم خطك  :: 

ننتظر لنرى التعليق من الاستاذ فاضل وهل الاجابة كافية ام لا


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا اسد على  الاجابة
وانا سعيدة بانك معنا في فريق الاقوياء
وعلى فكرة انا قمت بالمشاركة معك  في الاجابة 
لاني كبرت حجم خطك  :: 

ننتظر لنرى التعليق من الاستاذ فاضل وهل الاجابة كافية ام لا


بسنت

----------


## ruby_mania_10

لاء الحرب مش سلمية انا علشان متحررة تم ايقافى قيل كدة وا نفسى اعرف لية


*ومنتدانا لا يقبل التحرر ولا الصور الفاضحة
لو تحبي التحرر دوري لك على منتدى يناسب شخصيتك 
بعيدا عن ابناء مصر

ادارة المنتدى*

----------


## ruby_mania_10

لاء الحرب مش سلمية انا علشان متحررة تم ايقافى قيل كدة وا نفسى اعرف لية


*ومنتدانا لا يقبل التحرر ولا الصور الفاضحة
لو تحبي التحرر دوري لك على منتدى يناسب شخصيتك 
بعيدا عن ابناء مصر

ادارة المنتدى*

----------


## snake

سوري ياجماعة انا اتخرت وخدوا الاجابة اهى 
من آداب الحرب وأخلاقياتها التي أولاها الفقهاء عناية خاصة (علاوة على ما سبق ذكره بخصوص الصلح والأمان) ما يتعلق بتصرفات المسلمين أثناء الحرب مع الكفار، مثل من يقتل ومن لا يقتل، وما يجوز إتلافه وما لا يجوز الخ، كل ذلك نظمته أحاديث كثيرة وأفعال صدرت من النبي والصحابة وبنى عليها الفقهاء حكم الشرع فيها. من ذلك ما روي عن النبـي (ص) من أنه نهى عن قتل النساء والصبـيان فـي دار الـحرب. واعتمد الفقهاء هذا في فهم هذه الآية : "وَقَاتِلُوا فِـي سَبِـيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" (البقرة -190)، فقالوا إن من لا يقاتل من أهل دار الحرب لا يجوز قتله مثل النساء والصبـيان، وأضاف الإمام مالك والإمام أبو حنيفة : الأعمى والـمعتوه والـمقعد وأصحاب الصوامع الذين طينوا الباب علـيهم ولا يخالطون الناس. وأضاف الإمام مالك أنه يجب أن يترك لهم من أموالهم ما يعيشون به. ومن خيف منه شيء قتل. وقال الإمام الأوزاعي : لا يقتل الـحراث والزراع، ولا الشيخ الكبـير، ولا الـمـجنون، ولا راهب، ولا امرأة. وهذا لأن المعروف عادة أن هذه الأصناف لا تشارك في القتال لأنها لا تقوى عليه. والمبدأ هو : لا يجوز قتل من لا يقاتل. "فإذا قاتلت المرأة استبيح دمها" وكذل الشأن في غيرها ممن ذكر.

ومن ذلك أيضا قول عمر بن الخطاب للجند من المسلمين : "لا تغلو (لا تخونوا، لا تسرقوا من الغنيمة)، ولا تغدروا ولا تقتلوا وليدا واتقوا الله في الفلاحين". وذكروا أن النبي (ص) وأصحابه مروا على امرأة مقتولة فوقف رسول الله عليها ثم قال : "ما كانت هذه لتقتل، ثم نظر في وجوه القوم فقال لأحدهم: الحق بخالد بن الوليد فلا يقتلن ذرية ولا عسيفا (أجيرا) ولا امرأة".

أما تحريق العدو بالنار أثناء الحرب فقد رووا في شأنه حديثا عن النبي قال فيه :"...ولا تحرقوا بالنار، فإنه لا يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار". وأجاز بعض الفقهاء ذلك إذا لم يُقدَر على العدو إلا بذلك. أما قطع الشجر والثمار وتخريب العامر (البيوت والمنازل وسائر مظاهر العمران) وقتل المواشي و تحريق النخل فقد عبر كثير من الأيمة عن كرههم لذلك : فقد كره الأزاعي قطع الشجر المثمر وتخريب العامر كنيسة كان أو غير ذاك. وقال الشافعي: تحرق البيوت والشجر إذا كانت لهم معاقل. وكره تخريب البيوت وقطع الشجر إذا لم تكن لهم معاقل. ويروى عن أبي بكر: "لا تقطعن شجرا ولا تخربن عامرا". وقالوا: أحسن الناس قتلة: أهل الإيمان. أي الذي يلتزمون بالأخلاق الكريمة التي تميز المؤمن. وفي هذا الإطار أكد فقهاء الإسلام تأكيدا خاصا على أن المسلم إذا دخل دار الحرب بأمان فعليه أن لا يتعرض لهم بغدر ولا لما في أيديهم بدون رضاهم، فإذا أخذ برضاهم أخذ مالاً مباحاً بلا غدر فيملكه بحكم الإباحة السابقة...

فأين هذا مما تمارسه إسرائيل اليوم في الضفة والقطاع من حرق لأشجار الزيتون وغيره، وهدم للمنازل وتخريب للعمران وقتل للأطفال والنساء والعجزة الخ. وأين من ذلك أيضا ما قامت به القوات الأمريكية في العراق 1991 حيث وجهت صواريخها وأدوات التدمير الجهنمية إلى العمران بدون استثناء، إلى الجسور وقنوات مياه الشرب وشبكات الإنارة وإلى الملاجئ ودور المدنيين، فضلا عن إحراق الحرث والنسل. وقد فعلت مثل ذلك في أفغانستان وتستعد اليوم لتكراره في العراق. إن أقل ما يمكن قوله في هذا الصدد هو أن إسرائيل وأمريكا تمارس الحرب بدون أخلاق، بدون آداب. حرب الجهالة الجهلاء، حرب الإرهاب بالمعنى المعاصر للكلمة.

وبما أن الشيء بالشيء يذكر فلنغتنم هذه المناسبة لتوضيح المقصود بعبارة وردت في آية قرآنية استغلها خصوم الإسلام للطعن في أخلاقياته. والغريب أن بعض المتطرفين من المنتسبين إلى "الإسلام السياسي" قد تبنى المعنى نفسه الذي يريد خصوم العرب المسلمين إلصاقه بالإسلام زورا وبهتانا!

يتعلق الأمر بعبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم" الواردة في قوله تعالى: "وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم، الله يعلمهم، وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون. وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم" (الأنفال 60-61). 

فخصوم العرب والمسلمين عندما يقرءون هذه الآية أو يسمعون عنها يرمون الإسلام بالدعوة إلى "الإرهاب" ويقصدون بذلك المعنى المعاصر للكلمة. وقد قبل بعض المتطرفين هذا المعنى، ولسنا ندري لماذا؟

المهم بالنسبة إلينا هو أن نقرر أنه ليس فيما ذكره جميع المفسرين ما يفيد أن عبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله" الواردة في الآية المذكورة، تعني "الإرهاب" بالمعنى المعاصر للكلمة. بل كلهم مجمعون على أن معناها هو التخويف، وهو معناها في جميع قواميس اللغة. والفعل من "رهب، يرهب" بمعنى خاف. وفي هذا المعنى ورد قوله تعالى: "وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون" (البقرة 40) وقوله" إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون" (النحل 51) 

وإذن فعبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله..." لا تحتمل إلا معنى واحدا هو تخويفه. وقد شرح الفخر الرازي المقصود بالآية فقال: "وذلك أن الكفار إذا علموا كون المسلمين متأهبين للجهاد ومستعدين له مستكملين لجميع الأسلحة والآلات خافوهم، وذلك الخوف يفيد أموراً كثيرة: أولها: أنهم لا يقصدون دخول دار الإسلام. وثانيها: أنه إذا اشتد خوفهم فربما التزموا من عند أنفسهم جزية. وثالثها: أنه ربما صار ذلك داعياً لهم إلى الإيمان. ورابعها: أنهم لا يعينون سائر لكفار. وخامسها: أن يصير ذلك سبباً لمزيد الزينة في دار الإسلام". وإذن فالهدف من إرهاب العدو وتخويفه بإظهار الاستعداد والقوة ليس من أجل التغلب عليه في الحرب وحسب، بل أيضا من أجل حمله على ترك الحرب واللجوء إلى "الحلول السلمية" بعبارتنا المعاصرة. ويؤيد هذا المعنى قوله تعالى مباشرة، بعد آية "ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم": " وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم". فكأن نتيجة إرهاب العدو بمعنى تخويفه ستكون : جنوحه للسلم، وإذا حصل هذا صار التخلي عن الحرب واجبا.

وقصارى القول إن "دار الحرب" في التصور الإسلامي ليست دار قتال دائم، كما يتصور خصوم الإسلام. بل هي "دار الآخر" الذي يقاتل المسلمين، أما من يقوم بينهم وبين المسلمين صلح أو أمان (أي ما نعبر عنه اليوم بـ"العلاقات الديبلوماسية" فالمسلمون معهم في حالة سلم مؤقت أو دائم، حسب الأحوال وما تقتضيه المصلحة. وأما عبارة "ترهبون" في الآية المذكورة فمعناها التخويف.. ليس من أجل كسب الحرب وحسب بل أيضا من أجل الاستغناء عنها إذا أدى التخويف دوره. 

***

وبعد فقد اضطررنا إلى هذا الاستطراد الذي عرضنا فيه لمفهوم "دار الحرب" في الإسلام، لنزيل لبسا كرسه بعض المستشرقين بإقامتهم نوعا من التطابق بين عبارة "الإسلام الغرب" التي نبتت في الفكر الأوربي وتكرست فيه، وبين عبارة "دار الإسلام ودار الحرب" التي هي عبارة إسلامية فقهية. أما وقد ارتفع هذا اللبس –فيما نعتقد- فلنعد الآن إلى موضوعنا ولننظر إلى مقولتي "الغرب" و"الإسلام" كما يتحدد معناهما في المرجعية الأوروبية. ولنبدأ بمقولة "الغرب".

في المعاجم الأوربية المعاصرة يتم التمييز بين "الغرب”occident  كجهة جغرافية وبين "الغرب" Occident  (بحرف O الكبير للدلالة على العلمية) كاصطلاح جيوسياسي يطلق على: 1) "جزء العالم القديم الذي يقع  غربا في الأمبراطورية الرومانية".  2) أوربا الغربية والولايات المتحدة، وبكيفية عامة الدول الأعضاء في الحلف الأطلسي 3) بلدان أوربا الغربية والولايات المتحدة بالتحديد. وقد تختص بهذا المعنى كلمة  West ( Ouest بالفرنسية).

ويتضح هذا المعنى الاصطلاحي لكلمة "غرب" باستحضار المقابل الخاص بها في اللغة السياسية الأوربية. فـOccident   استعملت أولا في مقابل الـ "لوفان"  Levant   (المشرق = جهة شروق الشمس)، وذلك منذ أوائل القرن السادس عشر، وكان يقصد به الدول التي توجد في الشرق بالنسبة لفرنسا، وخاصة منطقة شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط. ثم استعملت في مقابل Orient  (جهة مشرق الشمس) ويشار بها إلى آسيا وأحيانا إلى دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط وأوربا الوسطى. ويصنف الشرق إلى شرق أقصى وشرق أوسط وشرق أدنى حسب قربه أو بعده من أوربا. وأما كلمة Est, East  وتعني في الأصل الشرق الجغرافي فقد تخصصت خلال الحرب الباردة في الدلالة على دول المعسكر الشيوعي، وذلك في مقابل "الغرب" Ouest , West  الذي يراد به، في هذا السياق، دول المعسكر الرأسمالي.

واضح إذن أن التقابل بين أوربا/المشرق  Europe/Levant  من جهة والشرق/ الغرب Orient/ Occident من جهة أخرى، تقابل يعكس التصنيف السائد في مرحلة التوسع الاستعماري وبالخصوص خلال النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي وأوائل هذا القرن، بينما يعكس التقابل بين الشرق/الغرب Est/Ouest الصراع بين الرأسمالية والشيوعية خصوصا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

وهكذا فكلمة "غرب"، في المرجعية الأوربية غنية بالدلالة، فهي تشير إلى "أنا" تتنوع هويته بتنوع الأطراف التي يتخذها مقابلا له: شرق (أدنى أو أوسط أو أقصى)، أو معسكر شيوعي (سابقا)، هذا بينما لا تحمل هذه الكلمة في المرجعية العربية غير معناها الجغرافي الذي يشير إلى جهة غروب الشمس. وهي لم تستعمل في العربية بنفس المضامين التي تحملها في المرجعية الأوربية إلا في وقت متأخر نقلا عن هذه المرجعية نفسها.
تحياتي ليكوا  :: 

تبقى بعد هذا مقولة "الإسلام" في المرجعية الأوروبية…!

----------


## snake

سوري ياجماعة انا اتخرت وخدوا الاجابة اهى 
من آداب الحرب وأخلاقياتها التي أولاها الفقهاء عناية خاصة (علاوة على ما سبق ذكره بخصوص الصلح والأمان) ما يتعلق بتصرفات المسلمين أثناء الحرب مع الكفار، مثل من يقتل ومن لا يقتل، وما يجوز إتلافه وما لا يجوز الخ، كل ذلك نظمته أحاديث كثيرة وأفعال صدرت من النبي والصحابة وبنى عليها الفقهاء حكم الشرع فيها. من ذلك ما روي عن النبـي (ص) من أنه نهى عن قتل النساء والصبـيان فـي دار الـحرب. واعتمد الفقهاء هذا في فهم هذه الآية : "وَقَاتِلُوا فِـي سَبِـيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" (البقرة -190)، فقالوا إن من لا يقاتل من أهل دار الحرب لا يجوز قتله مثل النساء والصبـيان، وأضاف الإمام مالك والإمام أبو حنيفة : الأعمى والـمعتوه والـمقعد وأصحاب الصوامع الذين طينوا الباب علـيهم ولا يخالطون الناس. وأضاف الإمام مالك أنه يجب أن يترك لهم من أموالهم ما يعيشون به. ومن خيف منه شيء قتل. وقال الإمام الأوزاعي : لا يقتل الـحراث والزراع، ولا الشيخ الكبـير، ولا الـمـجنون، ولا راهب، ولا امرأة. وهذا لأن المعروف عادة أن هذه الأصناف لا تشارك في القتال لأنها لا تقوى عليه. والمبدأ هو : لا يجوز قتل من لا يقاتل. "فإذا قاتلت المرأة استبيح دمها" وكذل الشأن في غيرها ممن ذكر.

ومن ذلك أيضا قول عمر بن الخطاب للجند من المسلمين : "لا تغلو (لا تخونوا، لا تسرقوا من الغنيمة)، ولا تغدروا ولا تقتلوا وليدا واتقوا الله في الفلاحين". وذكروا أن النبي (ص) وأصحابه مروا على امرأة مقتولة فوقف رسول الله عليها ثم قال : "ما كانت هذه لتقتل، ثم نظر في وجوه القوم فقال لأحدهم: الحق بخالد بن الوليد فلا يقتلن ذرية ولا عسيفا (أجيرا) ولا امرأة".

أما تحريق العدو بالنار أثناء الحرب فقد رووا في شأنه حديثا عن النبي قال فيه :"...ولا تحرقوا بالنار، فإنه لا يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار". وأجاز بعض الفقهاء ذلك إذا لم يُقدَر على العدو إلا بذلك. أما قطع الشجر والثمار وتخريب العامر (البيوت والمنازل وسائر مظاهر العمران) وقتل المواشي و تحريق النخل فقد عبر كثير من الأيمة عن كرههم لذلك : فقد كره الأزاعي قطع الشجر المثمر وتخريب العامر كنيسة كان أو غير ذاك. وقال الشافعي: تحرق البيوت والشجر إذا كانت لهم معاقل. وكره تخريب البيوت وقطع الشجر إذا لم تكن لهم معاقل. ويروى عن أبي بكر: "لا تقطعن شجرا ولا تخربن عامرا". وقالوا: أحسن الناس قتلة: أهل الإيمان. أي الذي يلتزمون بالأخلاق الكريمة التي تميز المؤمن. وفي هذا الإطار أكد فقهاء الإسلام تأكيدا خاصا على أن المسلم إذا دخل دار الحرب بأمان فعليه أن لا يتعرض لهم بغدر ولا لما في أيديهم بدون رضاهم، فإذا أخذ برضاهم أخذ مالاً مباحاً بلا غدر فيملكه بحكم الإباحة السابقة...

فأين هذا مما تمارسه إسرائيل اليوم في الضفة والقطاع من حرق لأشجار الزيتون وغيره، وهدم للمنازل وتخريب للعمران وقتل للأطفال والنساء والعجزة الخ. وأين من ذلك أيضا ما قامت به القوات الأمريكية في العراق 1991 حيث وجهت صواريخها وأدوات التدمير الجهنمية إلى العمران بدون استثناء، إلى الجسور وقنوات مياه الشرب وشبكات الإنارة وإلى الملاجئ ودور المدنيين، فضلا عن إحراق الحرث والنسل. وقد فعلت مثل ذلك في أفغانستان وتستعد اليوم لتكراره في العراق. إن أقل ما يمكن قوله في هذا الصدد هو أن إسرائيل وأمريكا تمارس الحرب بدون أخلاق، بدون آداب. حرب الجهالة الجهلاء، حرب الإرهاب بالمعنى المعاصر للكلمة.

وبما أن الشيء بالشيء يذكر فلنغتنم هذه المناسبة لتوضيح المقصود بعبارة وردت في آية قرآنية استغلها خصوم الإسلام للطعن في أخلاقياته. والغريب أن بعض المتطرفين من المنتسبين إلى "الإسلام السياسي" قد تبنى المعنى نفسه الذي يريد خصوم العرب المسلمين إلصاقه بالإسلام زورا وبهتانا!

يتعلق الأمر بعبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم" الواردة في قوله تعالى: "وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم، الله يعلمهم، وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون. وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم" (الأنفال 60-61). 

فخصوم العرب والمسلمين عندما يقرءون هذه الآية أو يسمعون عنها يرمون الإسلام بالدعوة إلى "الإرهاب" ويقصدون بذلك المعنى المعاصر للكلمة. وقد قبل بعض المتطرفين هذا المعنى، ولسنا ندري لماذا؟

المهم بالنسبة إلينا هو أن نقرر أنه ليس فيما ذكره جميع المفسرين ما يفيد أن عبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله" الواردة في الآية المذكورة، تعني "الإرهاب" بالمعنى المعاصر للكلمة. بل كلهم مجمعون على أن معناها هو التخويف، وهو معناها في جميع قواميس اللغة. والفعل من "رهب، يرهب" بمعنى خاف. وفي هذا المعنى ورد قوله تعالى: "وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون" (البقرة 40) وقوله" إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون" (النحل 51) 

وإذن فعبارة "ترهبون به عدو الله..." لا تحتمل إلا معنى واحدا هو تخويفه. وقد شرح الفخر الرازي المقصود بالآية فقال: "وذلك أن الكفار إذا علموا كون المسلمين متأهبين للجهاد ومستعدين له مستكملين لجميع الأسلحة والآلات خافوهم، وذلك الخوف يفيد أموراً كثيرة: أولها: أنهم لا يقصدون دخول دار الإسلام. وثانيها: أنه إذا اشتد خوفهم فربما التزموا من عند أنفسهم جزية. وثالثها: أنه ربما صار ذلك داعياً لهم إلى الإيمان. ورابعها: أنهم لا يعينون سائر لكفار. وخامسها: أن يصير ذلك سبباً لمزيد الزينة في دار الإسلام". وإذن فالهدف من إرهاب العدو وتخويفه بإظهار الاستعداد والقوة ليس من أجل التغلب عليه في الحرب وحسب، بل أيضا من أجل حمله على ترك الحرب واللجوء إلى "الحلول السلمية" بعبارتنا المعاصرة. ويؤيد هذا المعنى قوله تعالى مباشرة، بعد آية "ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم": " وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم". فكأن نتيجة إرهاب العدو بمعنى تخويفه ستكون : جنوحه للسلم، وإذا حصل هذا صار التخلي عن الحرب واجبا.

وقصارى القول إن "دار الحرب" في التصور الإسلامي ليست دار قتال دائم، كما يتصور خصوم الإسلام. بل هي "دار الآخر" الذي يقاتل المسلمين، أما من يقوم بينهم وبين المسلمين صلح أو أمان (أي ما نعبر عنه اليوم بـ"العلاقات الديبلوماسية" فالمسلمون معهم في حالة سلم مؤقت أو دائم، حسب الأحوال وما تقتضيه المصلحة. وأما عبارة "ترهبون" في الآية المذكورة فمعناها التخويف.. ليس من أجل كسب الحرب وحسب بل أيضا من أجل الاستغناء عنها إذا أدى التخويف دوره. 

***

وبعد فقد اضطررنا إلى هذا الاستطراد الذي عرضنا فيه لمفهوم "دار الحرب" في الإسلام، لنزيل لبسا كرسه بعض المستشرقين بإقامتهم نوعا من التطابق بين عبارة "الإسلام الغرب" التي نبتت في الفكر الأوربي وتكرست فيه، وبين عبارة "دار الإسلام ودار الحرب" التي هي عبارة إسلامية فقهية. أما وقد ارتفع هذا اللبس –فيما نعتقد- فلنعد الآن إلى موضوعنا ولننظر إلى مقولتي "الغرب" و"الإسلام" كما يتحدد معناهما في المرجعية الأوروبية. ولنبدأ بمقولة "الغرب".

في المعاجم الأوربية المعاصرة يتم التمييز بين "الغرب”occident  كجهة جغرافية وبين "الغرب" Occident  (بحرف O الكبير للدلالة على العلمية) كاصطلاح جيوسياسي يطلق على: 1) "جزء العالم القديم الذي يقع  غربا في الأمبراطورية الرومانية".  2) أوربا الغربية والولايات المتحدة، وبكيفية عامة الدول الأعضاء في الحلف الأطلسي 3) بلدان أوربا الغربية والولايات المتحدة بالتحديد. وقد تختص بهذا المعنى كلمة  West ( Ouest بالفرنسية).

ويتضح هذا المعنى الاصطلاحي لكلمة "غرب" باستحضار المقابل الخاص بها في اللغة السياسية الأوربية. فـOccident   استعملت أولا في مقابل الـ "لوفان"  Levant   (المشرق = جهة شروق الشمس)، وذلك منذ أوائل القرن السادس عشر، وكان يقصد به الدول التي توجد في الشرق بالنسبة لفرنسا، وخاصة منطقة شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط. ثم استعملت في مقابل Orient  (جهة مشرق الشمس) ويشار بها إلى آسيا وأحيانا إلى دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط وأوربا الوسطى. ويصنف الشرق إلى شرق أقصى وشرق أوسط وشرق أدنى حسب قربه أو بعده من أوربا. وأما كلمة Est, East  وتعني في الأصل الشرق الجغرافي فقد تخصصت خلال الحرب الباردة في الدلالة على دول المعسكر الشيوعي، وذلك في مقابل "الغرب" Ouest , West  الذي يراد به، في هذا السياق، دول المعسكر الرأسمالي.

واضح إذن أن التقابل بين أوربا/المشرق  Europe/Levant  من جهة والشرق/ الغرب Orient/ Occident من جهة أخرى، تقابل يعكس التصنيف السائد في مرحلة التوسع الاستعماري وبالخصوص خلال النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي وأوائل هذا القرن، بينما يعكس التقابل بين الشرق/الغرب Est/Ouest الصراع بين الرأسمالية والشيوعية خصوصا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

وهكذا فكلمة "غرب"، في المرجعية الأوربية غنية بالدلالة، فهي تشير إلى "أنا" تتنوع هويته بتنوع الأطراف التي يتخذها مقابلا له: شرق (أدنى أو أوسط أو أقصى)، أو معسكر شيوعي (سابقا)، هذا بينما لا تحمل هذه الكلمة في المرجعية العربية غير معناها الجغرافي الذي يشير إلى جهة غروب الشمس. وهي لم تستعمل في العربية بنفس المضامين التي تحملها في المرجعية الأوربية إلا في وقت متأخر نقلا عن هذه المرجعية نفسها.
تحياتي ليكوا  :: 

تبقى بعد هذا مقولة "الإسلام" في المرجعية الأوروبية…!

----------


## snake

انا طولت ودخات في حاجات تانية اعذورنى الحماسة اخدتنى 
 ::

----------


## snake

انا طولت ودخات في حاجات تانية اعذورنى الحماسة اخدتنى 
 ::

----------


## الإيهاب

!!!!!!!!! ينفع اشارك ولا بدأت الحرب

----------


## الإيهاب

!!!!!!!!! ينفع اشارك ولا بدأت الحرب

----------


## snake

ينفع ياباشا 
لو عندك اجابة لاحد السولين قول الاجابة وهتبقى اشتركت مع الفريق 
 ::

----------


## snake

ينفع ياباشا 
لو عندك اجابة لاحد السولين قول الاجابة وهتبقى اشتركت مع الفريق 
 ::

----------


## الإيهاب

اوكيه  ...

 على ما اعتقد تم الإجابة عن كل الاسئلة حتى الآن

----------


## الإيهاب

اوكيه  ...

 على ما اعتقد تم الإجابة عن كل الاسئلة حتى الآن

----------


## الصاعق

*أرجو من أخي الحبيب فاضل أن يحدد كيفية مشاركة السادة الغير أعضاء بأي فريق*

*فقد يسبقون اعضاء الفرق في الإجابة على الأسئلة* 
*في هذه الحالة كيف يتم احتساب النقاط؟؟؟0*
*كما أقترح على كل فريق أن يتقدم بإجابة واحدة* 
*وفريق الفرسان يرحب بالمزيد من الأعضاء ( إحنا 2 بس)*
*أرق تحياتي للجميع*
*الصاعق*

----------


## الصاعق

*أرجو من أخي الحبيب فاضل أن يحدد كيفية مشاركة السادة الغير أعضاء بأي فريق*

*فقد يسبقون اعضاء الفرق في الإجابة على الأسئلة* 
*في هذه الحالة كيف يتم احتساب النقاط؟؟؟0*
*كما أقترح على كل فريق أن يتقدم بإجابة واحدة* 
*وفريق الفرسان يرحب بالمزيد من الأعضاء ( إحنا 2 بس)*
*أرق تحياتي للجميع*
*الصاعق*

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

حقيقة كنت أتوقع منكم هذا المستوى الراقي و لم يفاجئني شمول و عمق و مصداقية الإجابات فأنا أعرف جيدا من هم المشاركون هنا .. زادكم الله علما و فضلا

الإجابتان صحيحتان و كاملتان 

بالنسبة لمن يود المشاركة من خارج الفريقين فيمكنهم التنسيق مع بعضهم لتكوين فريق ثالث إن أرادوا  ( و ليكن اسمه النبلاء).. و يمكن لمن يريد الإنضمام لفريق الفرسان لأن عددهم مازال قليلا ( و لكن قوتهم ليست كذلك بل هي كبيرة) 

أو ينتظروا دور الأسئلة الموجهة للجمهور و التي سنطرحها بين الحين و الآخر

أخي اسد : أحترم رغبتك في الأسئلة المقتضبة و سأعمل على ذلك .. مع حبي للاستزادة و الاستفادة

أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال : وجودكم مطلب شخصي قبل أن يكون عاما فبوجودكم تحل الفائدة و تتعمق المصداقية

أخي أحمد (الصاعق) : لا تقلق من كيفية احتساب النقاط .. و سأبين الكيفية عندما يتقدم فريق على الآخر فالفريقين الآن متساويين.

أسئلة اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
-------------

تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة 

أيهما اسهل (من الناحية العلمية) الابتسام أو العبوس و إظهار الحنق و الضيق ؟

و كم عضلة في الوجه تلزم للابتسام .. و كم للضيق و الحنق؟

فريق الفرسان
------------

لديك تسع كرات متشابهة تماما في الشكل و الحجم .. ثمانية منها متساوية في الوزن و واحدة أثقل قليلا

لديكم ميزان ذو كفتين بدون موازين 

كيف تستطيعون استخراج الكرة الأثقل بوزنتين فقط ؟

تحياتي

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

حقيقة كنت أتوقع منكم هذا المستوى الراقي و لم يفاجئني شمول و عمق و مصداقية الإجابات فأنا أعرف جيدا من هم المشاركون هنا .. زادكم الله علما و فضلا

الإجابتان صحيحتان و كاملتان 

بالنسبة لمن يود المشاركة من خارج الفريقين فيمكنهم التنسيق مع بعضهم لتكوين فريق ثالث إن أرادوا  ( و ليكن اسمه النبلاء).. و يمكن لمن يريد الإنضمام لفريق الفرسان لأن عددهم مازال قليلا ( و لكن قوتهم ليست كذلك بل هي كبيرة) 

أو ينتظروا دور الأسئلة الموجهة للجمهور و التي سنطرحها بين الحين و الآخر

أخي اسد : أحترم رغبتك في الأسئلة المقتضبة و سأعمل على ذلك .. مع حبي للاستزادة و الاستفادة

أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال : وجودكم مطلب شخصي قبل أن يكون عاما فبوجودكم تحل الفائدة و تتعمق المصداقية

أخي أحمد (الصاعق) : لا تقلق من كيفية احتساب النقاط .. و سأبين الكيفية عندما يتقدم فريق على الآخر فالفريقين الآن متساويين.

أسئلة اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
-------------

تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة 

أيهما اسهل (من الناحية العلمية) الابتسام أو العبوس و إظهار الحنق و الضيق ؟

و كم عضلة في الوجه تلزم للابتسام .. و كم للضيق و الحنق؟

فريق الفرسان
------------

لديك تسع كرات متشابهة تماما في الشكل و الحجم .. ثمانية منها متساوية في الوزن و واحدة أثقل قليلا

لديكم ميزان ذو كفتين بدون موازين 

كيف تستطيعون استخراج الكرة الأثقل بوزنتين فقط ؟

تحياتي

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ الفاضل حبيب الكل / فاضل

الموضوع ممتع والمنافسة فيه جميلة ومفيدة ، وأرجو أن يوفقك الله فيه ويستمر على مستواه وأهدافه النبيلة ، وأنا أتابع الموضوع يوميا لإعجابى به ، وعندما تشتد المنافسة ، سوف أتقدم فورا بطلب الإنضمام لأحد الفريقين ، مع احتفاظى بمقعدى وسط الجمهور ...

تحياتى للجميع ولصاحب فكرة الموضوع الأخ snake الإسكندرانى ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ الفاضل حبيب الكل / فاضل

الموضوع ممتع والمنافسة فيه جميلة ومفيدة ، وأرجو أن يوفقك الله فيه ويستمر على مستواه وأهدافه النبيلة ، وأنا أتابع الموضوع يوميا لإعجابى به ، وعندما تشتد المنافسة ، سوف أتقدم فورا بطلب الإنضمام لأحد الفريقين ، مع احتفاظى بمقعدى وسط الجمهور ...

تحياتى للجميع ولصاحب فكرة الموضوع الأخ snake الإسكندرانى ..*

----------


## الصاعق

*أيه يا عم فاضل*

*أحنا فينا من فوازير* 
*ماشي*
*شوف يا سيدي*
*هنقسم الكرات 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 3 كرات هنسميهم مجموعه 1 ، 2 ، 3*
*وبعدين نحط  مجموعة 1 ، 2 على كفتي الميزان ونحتفظ بمجموعة 3*
*قدامنا دلوقتي إحتمالين* 
*الأول أن الكرة الأثقل موضوعه على الميزان ضمن المجموعتين 1 ، 2*
*الثاني أن الكرة الأثقل في المجموعه 3*
*ندرس الاحتمال الأول*
*بوضع المجموعة 1 ، 2 على الميزان ( الوزنه الأولى )*
*سوف ترجح أحدى المجموعتين عن الأخرى ولنفترض أنها 1 ( مش هتفرق 1 أو 2 )*
*وبذلك يمكنا استبعاد المجموعتين 2 ، 3*
*وبذلك يكون أمامنا 3 كرات فقط واحده منهم هي الكرة الثقيلة* 
*نأخذ واحدة في يدنا ونضع أثنين على الميزان 0(الوزنه الثانيه )*
*إذا تساوت كفتا الميزان أصبحت الكرة التي معنا هي الأثقل*
*‘ذا رجحت كفت أحدى الكرتين تصبح الكفة الراجحة صاحبة الوزن الأثقل*
*بالنسبة للاحتمال الثاني أن الكره الثقيله في المجموعه 3*
*سنكتشف عند وضع 1 ، 2 على الميزان انهم متساويين  ( الوزنه الأولى ) وبذلك نستبعد الكرات الست للمجموعتين وتبقى المجموعة 3* 
*نأخذ منها كرة ونزن الكرتين الأخرتين فإذا تساوا كانت الكرة التي معنا هي الأثقل وإذا رجحت كفة أحدى الكرتين كانت هي الأثقل*
 ::  
*مع تحيات الصاعق*

----------


## الصاعق

*أيه يا عم فاضل*

*أحنا فينا من فوازير* 
*ماشي*
*شوف يا سيدي*
*هنقسم الكرات 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 3 كرات هنسميهم مجموعه 1 ، 2 ، 3*
*وبعدين نحط  مجموعة 1 ، 2 على كفتي الميزان ونحتفظ بمجموعة 3*
*قدامنا دلوقتي إحتمالين* 
*الأول أن الكرة الأثقل موضوعه على الميزان ضمن المجموعتين 1 ، 2*
*الثاني أن الكرة الأثقل في المجموعه 3*
*ندرس الاحتمال الأول*
*بوضع المجموعة 1 ، 2 على الميزان ( الوزنه الأولى )*
*سوف ترجح أحدى المجموعتين عن الأخرى ولنفترض أنها 1 ( مش هتفرق 1 أو 2 )*
*وبذلك يمكنا استبعاد المجموعتين 2 ، 3*
*وبذلك يكون أمامنا 3 كرات فقط واحده منهم هي الكرة الثقيلة* 
*نأخذ واحدة في يدنا ونضع أثنين على الميزان 0(الوزنه الثانيه )*
*إذا تساوت كفتا الميزان أصبحت الكرة التي معنا هي الأثقل*
*‘ذا رجحت كفت أحدى الكرتين تصبح الكفة الراجحة صاحبة الوزن الأثقل*
*بالنسبة للاحتمال الثاني أن الكره الثقيله في المجموعه 3*
*سنكتشف عند وضع 1 ، 2 على الميزان انهم متساويين  ( الوزنه الأولى ) وبذلك نستبعد الكرات الست للمجموعتين وتبقى المجموعة 3* 
*نأخذ منها كرة ونزن الكرتين الأخرتين فإذا تساوا كانت الكرة التي معنا هي الأثقل وإذا رجحت كفة أحدى الكرتين كانت هي الأثقل*
 ::  
*مع تحيات الصاعق*

----------


## بنت مصر

يا الايهاب انضم لفريق الاقوياء اهلا بك

----------


## بنت مصر

يا الايهاب انضم لفريق الاقوياء اهلا بك

----------


## محمد فاروق

اعتذر للجميع عن عدم التواجد الفترة الماضية لوجود عطل بالهاتف .... وبالرغم من استمرار العطل الا اننى احدثكم الان من مقر عملى .... برجاء قبول اعتذارى.

ولا استطيع ان اخفى اعجابى بمعلومات زميلى فى الفريق الاخ الصاعق ... وجعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناته.

انا جاهز معك ان شاء الله ياصاعق .... وربنا ييسر الاحوال

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اعتذر للجميع عن عدم التواجد الفترة الماضية لوجود عطل بالهاتف .... وبالرغم من استمرار العطل الا اننى احدثكم الان من مقر عملى .... برجاء قبول اعتذارى.

ولا استطيع ان اخفى اعجابى بمعلومات زميلى فى الفريق الاخ الصاعق ... وجعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناته.

انا جاهز معك ان شاء الله ياصاعق .... وربنا ييسر الاحوال

محمد فاروق

----------


## بنت مصر

يا جماعة عندي اقتراح ايه رأيكم
لو كل واحد فينا يكتب اسم فريقه
في التوقيع مؤقتا لاني بصراحة
متلخبطه ؟؟ 

يعني انا مثلا حاكتب في توقيعي فريق الاقوياء


ايه رأيكم


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

يا جماعة عندي اقتراح ايه رأيكم
لو كل واحد فينا يكتب اسم فريقه
في التوقيع مؤقتا لاني بصراحة
متلخبطه ؟؟ 

يعني انا مثلا حاكتب في توقيعي فريق الاقوياء


ايه رأيكم


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

الابتسامة  (6) عضلات في الوجه 
بينما يحرك العبوس فيه (72) عضلة.

واعتقد ان العبوس اصعب من الابتسام
لانها بيحتاج الي عضلات كثيرة  للقيام به

----------


## بنت مصر

الابتسامة  (6) عضلات في الوجه 
بينما يحرك العبوس فيه (72) عضلة.

واعتقد ان العبوس اصعب من الابتسام
لانها بيحتاج الي عضلات كثيرة  للقيام به

----------


## الإيهاب

اسف اختي بنت مصر اجابتك خاطئة ساصححها 

من قواعد السلوك العامّة : « ابتسم .. تبتسم لك الدّنيا ، واعلم أ نّك حين تبتسم تستخدم ثلاث عشرة عضلة من عضلات وجهك ، في حين أ نّك تستخدم (74) عضلة إذا عبست » !! فلم إتعابُ العضلات فيما لا يجدي نفعاً ، أو فيما تكون نتائجه وخيمة ؟! 
علميا الابتسامة  اسهل بكثير من العبوس

----------


## الإيهاب

اسف اختي بنت مصر اجابتك خاطئة ساصححها 

من قواعد السلوك العامّة : « ابتسم .. تبتسم لك الدّنيا ، واعلم أ نّك حين تبتسم تستخدم ثلاث عشرة عضلة من عضلات وجهك ، في حين أ نّك تستخدم (74) عضلة إذا عبست » !! فلم إتعابُ العضلات فيما لا يجدي نفعاً ، أو فيما تكون نتائجه وخيمة ؟! 
علميا الابتسامة  اسهل بكثير من العبوس

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** حقيقة لم أستطع الأجابة على الأسئلة ...... لصعوبتها من ناحية ..... ولمرضى المفاجىء من ناحية .......

** ولكن يمكن أن أضيف بعض لمعلومات أراها مناسبة 

** أيهما أسهل الابتسام أو العبوس و إظهار الحنق و الضيق ؟ 
على حد علمى الابتسام أسهل 

أم بالنسبة إلى باقى الأسئلة فلا علم لى بها ولكن يمكن القول بإن  

**( الطب الحديث يقرر أن بالوجه خمساً و خمسين عضلة نستخدمها دون إرادة أو وعي في التعبير عن العواطف والانفعالات ، و تحيط بتلك العضلات أعصاب تصلها بالمخ ، و عن طريق المخ تتصل تلك العضلات بسائر أعضاء الجسم ، و كذلك ينعكس على الوجه كل ما يختلج في صدرك أو تشعر به في أي جزء من جسمك .. فالألم يظهر واضحاً أول ما يظهر على الوجه .. و الراحة و السعادة ....مكان وضوحها و ظهورها هو الوجه .... و كل عادة حسنت أو ساءت تخفر في الوجه أثراً عميقاً ، فلذلك فإن الوجه هو الجز الوحيد من جسم الإنسان الذي يفضح صاحبه و ينبيء عن حاله و لا يوجد عضو آخر يمكن به قراءة ما عليه الإنسان ...بل إن العلماء يقولون بإمكان قراءة طبع الشخص و خلقه في تجاعيد وجهه... فأهل العناد وقوة الإرادة الذين لا يتراجعون عن أهدافهم من عادتهم زم الشفاه فيؤدي ذلك إلى انطباع تلك الصورة حتى حين لا يضمرون عناداً ....أما التجاعيد الباكرة حول العينين فترجع إلى كثرة الضحك و الابتسام و أما العميقة فيما بين العينين فتدل على العبوس و التشاؤم ...و الخطباء و من على شاكلتهم من محامين و ممثلين تظهر في وسط خدودهم خطوط عميقة تصل إلى الذقن ، الكتبة على الآلة و الخياطون و من يضطرهم علمهم إلى طأطأة الرأس تظهر التجاعيد في أعناقهم و تتكون الزيادات تحت الذقن


&& قال تعالى (تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر ) سورة الحج : 72 .

(( سماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ) سورة الفتح : 29. 


***   و لم يعرف مدى ما في هذه الآيات الشريفة من إعجاز علمي حتى تقدم العلم في أبحاثه و حتى قررت الأبحاث الطبية و السيكولوجية أن الوجه حقاً مرآة النفس كما سبق القرآن الكريم بالقول به من عشرات المئات من السنين فيقول الدكتور جايلورد هاروز ( إن وجهك هو رسولك إلى العالم و منه يمكن ان يتعرف الناس على حالك بل يمكنك إذا نظرت إلى المرآة أن تعرف حالتك تحديداً و أن تسأل وجهك عما يحاج إليه .. فتلك الحلقات السوداء التي تبدوا تحت العينين تدل دلالة واضحة على احتياج الإنسان للتغذية و تنقية الجو الذي يعيش فيه فهو يفتقر على الغذاء و الهواء ... و أما هذه التجاعيد التي تظهر بوضوح مدى ما أصاب الإنسان من سنين فهي علامات على كيف تسير حياة صاحب الوجه ) .


و يقول الدكتور الكسيس كاريل الحائز على جائزة نوبل في الطب و الجراحة ( إن شكل الوجه يتوقف على الحالة التي تكون عليها العضلات المنبسطة التي تتحرك داخل الدهن تحت الجلد و تتوقف حالة هذه العضلات على حالة الأفكار .... 




&&& لعل وعسى يستطيع أحد الزملاء الأفاضل  الأجابة على السؤال بطريقة أفضل 


**لك منى كل تقدير وحب(  أخى فاضل)  ولكل من شارك فى الحوار .. أخوكم ( رمضان العدوى)

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** حقيقة لم أستطع الأجابة على الأسئلة ...... لصعوبتها من ناحية ..... ولمرضى المفاجىء من ناحية .......

** ولكن يمكن أن أضيف بعض لمعلومات أراها مناسبة 

** أيهما أسهل الابتسام أو العبوس و إظهار الحنق و الضيق ؟ 
على حد علمى الابتسام أسهل 

أم بالنسبة إلى باقى الأسئلة فلا علم لى بها ولكن يمكن القول بإن  

**( الطب الحديث يقرر أن بالوجه خمساً و خمسين عضلة نستخدمها دون إرادة أو وعي في التعبير عن العواطف والانفعالات ، و تحيط بتلك العضلات أعصاب تصلها بالمخ ، و عن طريق المخ تتصل تلك العضلات بسائر أعضاء الجسم ، و كذلك ينعكس على الوجه كل ما يختلج في صدرك أو تشعر به في أي جزء من جسمك .. فالألم يظهر واضحاً أول ما يظهر على الوجه .. و الراحة و السعادة ....مكان وضوحها و ظهورها هو الوجه .... و كل عادة حسنت أو ساءت تخفر في الوجه أثراً عميقاً ، فلذلك فإن الوجه هو الجز الوحيد من جسم الإنسان الذي يفضح صاحبه و ينبيء عن حاله و لا يوجد عضو آخر يمكن به قراءة ما عليه الإنسان ...بل إن العلماء يقولون بإمكان قراءة طبع الشخص و خلقه في تجاعيد وجهه... فأهل العناد وقوة الإرادة الذين لا يتراجعون عن أهدافهم من عادتهم زم الشفاه فيؤدي ذلك إلى انطباع تلك الصورة حتى حين لا يضمرون عناداً ....أما التجاعيد الباكرة حول العينين فترجع إلى كثرة الضحك و الابتسام و أما العميقة فيما بين العينين فتدل على العبوس و التشاؤم ...و الخطباء و من على شاكلتهم من محامين و ممثلين تظهر في وسط خدودهم خطوط عميقة تصل إلى الذقن ، الكتبة على الآلة و الخياطون و من يضطرهم علمهم إلى طأطأة الرأس تظهر التجاعيد في أعناقهم و تتكون الزيادات تحت الذقن


&& قال تعالى (تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر ) سورة الحج : 72 .

(( سماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ) سورة الفتح : 29. 


***   و لم يعرف مدى ما في هذه الآيات الشريفة من إعجاز علمي حتى تقدم العلم في أبحاثه و حتى قررت الأبحاث الطبية و السيكولوجية أن الوجه حقاً مرآة النفس كما سبق القرآن الكريم بالقول به من عشرات المئات من السنين فيقول الدكتور جايلورد هاروز ( إن وجهك هو رسولك إلى العالم و منه يمكن ان يتعرف الناس على حالك بل يمكنك إذا نظرت إلى المرآة أن تعرف حالتك تحديداً و أن تسأل وجهك عما يحاج إليه .. فتلك الحلقات السوداء التي تبدوا تحت العينين تدل دلالة واضحة على احتياج الإنسان للتغذية و تنقية الجو الذي يعيش فيه فهو يفتقر على الغذاء و الهواء ... و أما هذه التجاعيد التي تظهر بوضوح مدى ما أصاب الإنسان من سنين فهي علامات على كيف تسير حياة صاحب الوجه ) .


و يقول الدكتور الكسيس كاريل الحائز على جائزة نوبل في الطب و الجراحة ( إن شكل الوجه يتوقف على الحالة التي تكون عليها العضلات المنبسطة التي تتحرك داخل الدهن تحت الجلد و تتوقف حالة هذه العضلات على حالة الأفكار .... 




&&& لعل وعسى يستطيع أحد الزملاء الأفاضل  الأجابة على السؤال بطريقة أفضل 


**لك منى كل تقدير وحب(  أخى فاضل)  ولكل من شارك فى الحوار .. أخوكم ( رمضان العدوى)

----------


## فاضــل

أخي أحمد (الصاعق)

أراك بارعا في حل الألغاز   ::   و طبعا المقصود هو تنويع الأسئلة حتى لا يتسرب الملل و لتعم الفائدة.

الإجابة صحيحة تماما    ::  

إجابة فريق الأقوياء و التي تفضلت بها بسنت .. و أيضا التعديل الذي  أتى به أخي الإيهاب أظنهما اعتمدا فيه على الذاكرة أو على مصدرين مختلفين لذا ظهر هذا الاختلاف في الأرقام  .. فهل تودون فرصة أخرى للتحقق من صحة الأرقام ؟ و أرجو الرجوع إلى الفقرة القيمة التي طرحها أخي الحبيب اسد (و أشكره عليها و أثني عليه و عليها) ففيها إشارة مهمة لحل لهذا اللغز

الجزء الأول من الإجابة صحيح و هو أن الابتسام أسهل كثيرا من العبوس لأنه يحتاج إلى طاقة أقل لتحريك العضلات المسئولة عنه..

عموما أمنحكم فرصة للتحقق من صحة الأرقام حتى الواحدة ظهرا .. و لن يمنعني ذلك من وضع الأسئلة الجديدة



فريق الأقوياء  
--------------------------

قسم العلماء المصحف الشريف إلى أقسام ( جزء , حزب , ربع ) فكم جزءا و حزبا وربعا تم تقسيم المصحف إليها ؟

فريق الفرسان
-------------------------

نحن نعلم أن (إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ) هي أول ما نزل من القرآن , فما آخر ما نزل من القرآن ؟

----------


## فاضــل

أخي أحمد (الصاعق)

أراك بارعا في حل الألغاز   ::   و طبعا المقصود هو تنويع الأسئلة حتى لا يتسرب الملل و لتعم الفائدة.

الإجابة صحيحة تماما    ::  

إجابة فريق الأقوياء و التي تفضلت بها بسنت .. و أيضا التعديل الذي  أتى به أخي الإيهاب أظنهما اعتمدا فيه على الذاكرة أو على مصدرين مختلفين لذا ظهر هذا الاختلاف في الأرقام  .. فهل تودون فرصة أخرى للتحقق من صحة الأرقام ؟ و أرجو الرجوع إلى الفقرة القيمة التي طرحها أخي الحبيب اسد (و أشكره عليها و أثني عليه و عليها) ففيها إشارة مهمة لحل لهذا اللغز

الجزء الأول من الإجابة صحيح و هو أن الابتسام أسهل كثيرا من العبوس لأنه يحتاج إلى طاقة أقل لتحريك العضلات المسئولة عنه..

عموما أمنحكم فرصة للتحقق من صحة الأرقام حتى الواحدة ظهرا .. و لن يمنعني ذلك من وضع الأسئلة الجديدة



فريق الأقوياء  
--------------------------

قسم العلماء المصحف الشريف إلى أقسام ( جزء , حزب , ربع ) فكم جزءا و حزبا وربعا تم تقسيم المصحف إليها ؟

فريق الفرسان
-------------------------

نحن نعلم أن (إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ) هي أول ما نزل من القرآن , فما آخر ما نزل من القرآن ؟

----------


## snake

اي يعم ايهاب انت جي تودينا في داهية ولا اية 
باكد على اجابة بسنت
و(الابتسامة) الهادئة تكون أحياناً مدعاة تأسر القلوب وهي على أي حال تمثل بأحيان كثيرة المرحلة قبيل إصدار ضحكة عالية أو قهقهة طويلة جراء حالة ما تستدعي ذلك ومما يذكر بهذا المجال من الناحية البيولوجية أن الابتسامة في وجوه الآخرين تحرك (6) عضلات في الوجه بينما يحرك العبوس فيه (72) عضلة.

مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## snake

اي يعم ايهاب انت جي تودينا في داهية ولا اية 
باكد على اجابة بسنت
و(الابتسامة) الهادئة تكون أحياناً مدعاة تأسر القلوب وهي على أي حال تمثل بأحيان كثيرة المرحلة قبيل إصدار ضحكة عالية أو قهقهة طويلة جراء حالة ما تستدعي ذلك ومما يذكر بهذا المجال من الناحية البيولوجية أن الابتسامة في وجوه الآخرين تحرك (6) عضلات في الوجه بينما يحرك العبوس فيه (72) عضلة.

مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## snake

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بعد التحية للجميع  :: 
الاجابة هي 
تم تقسيم المصحف الي 
30 جزاء 
60 حزبا
و240 ربع 
وشكرا ويارب تكون صح  ::

----------


## snake

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بعد التحية للجميع  :: 
الاجابة هي 
تم تقسيم المصحف الي 
30 جزاء 
60 حزبا
و240 ربع 
وشكرا ويارب تكون صح  ::

----------


## snake

يلا يااستاذ فاضل قول الاجابة صح ولا لا

----------


## snake

يلا يااستاذ فاضل قول الاجابة صح ولا لا

----------


## فاضــل

فاتني في الرد السابق أن أدعو لأخي رمضان (أسد) بأن يشفيه الله و يعافيه من مرضه المفاجيء 

أراك مستعجلا يا snake لمعرفة مدى صحة الإجابة و لن أطيل انتظارك

بالنسبة لعدد العضلات التي تستخدم في الابتسام مقابل التي تستخدم في العبوس فالأرقام التي عندي تختلف عما قد طرح هنا .. و لكن الأرقام التي لدي تتفق إجمالا مع العدد الذي ورد في مداخلة أخي أسد إذ كيف يمكن أن يكون العدد الإجمالي للعضلات المستخدمة للتعبير عن المشاعر عموما هو 55 و يكون العدد المستخدم في العبوس 72؟ 

لذا أرجو الإشارة إلى المصدر الذي ورد منه رقم 6 و 72 حتى أراجعه قبل أن أضع الأرقام التي بحوزتي..

قسم المصحف إلى ثلاثين جزءا .. كل جزء قسم إلى حزبين فتكون الأحزاب ستين .. و كل حزب قسم إلى أربعة أرباع فتكون الأرباع مائتين و أربعين .. إجابة صحيحة 

و في انتظار فريق الفرسان

تحياتي

----------


## فاضــل

فاتني في الرد السابق أن أدعو لأخي رمضان (أسد) بأن يشفيه الله و يعافيه من مرضه المفاجيء 

أراك مستعجلا يا snake لمعرفة مدى صحة الإجابة و لن أطيل انتظارك

بالنسبة لعدد العضلات التي تستخدم في الابتسام مقابل التي تستخدم في العبوس فالأرقام التي عندي تختلف عما قد طرح هنا .. و لكن الأرقام التي لدي تتفق إجمالا مع العدد الذي ورد في مداخلة أخي أسد إذ كيف يمكن أن يكون العدد الإجمالي للعضلات المستخدمة للتعبير عن المشاعر عموما هو 55 و يكون العدد المستخدم في العبوس 72؟ 

لذا أرجو الإشارة إلى المصدر الذي ورد منه رقم 6 و 72 حتى أراجعه قبل أن أضع الأرقام التي بحوزتي..

قسم المصحف إلى ثلاثين جزءا .. كل جزء قسم إلى حزبين فتكون الأحزاب ستين .. و كل حزب قسم إلى أربعة أرباع فتكون الأرباع مائتين و أربعين .. إجابة صحيحة 

و في انتظار فريق الفرسان

تحياتي

----------


## snake

يرجى الدخول من الاخ فاضل 

http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/34/217.htm

----------


## snake

يرجى الدخول من الاخ فاضل 

http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/34/217.htm

----------


## snake

::   ::   ::  اوعى  ::   الاقوياء دول مية مية والحتة الجونية  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## snake

::   ::   ::  اوعى  ::   الاقوياء دول مية مية والحتة الجونية  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## الصاعق

إجابة فريق الفرسان
تعددت الأقوال في أخر ما نزل من القرآن الكريم لكن أغلب المصادر رجحت أن أخر أية نزلت من القرأن الكريم هي أية المحاسبة بسورة البقرة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون
صدق الله العظيم

وهناك أراء اخرى 
فروى الشيخان عن البراء بن عازب قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت ‏{‏يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة‏}‏ وآخر سورة نزلت براءة‏.‏ 

وأخرج البخاري عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت آية الربا‏.
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ 
وفي المستدرك عن أبيّ بن كعب قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت ‏{‏لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم‏}‏ إلى آخر السورة‏.‏ 
بينما ذهب البعض إلى أن أخر ما نزل
"اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتى ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا"

----------


## الصاعق

إجابة فريق الفرسان
تعددت الأقوال في أخر ما نزل من القرآن الكريم لكن أغلب المصادر رجحت أن أخر أية نزلت من القرأن الكريم هي أية المحاسبة بسورة البقرة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون
صدق الله العظيم

وهناك أراء اخرى 
فروى الشيخان عن البراء بن عازب قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت ‏{‏يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة‏}‏ وآخر سورة نزلت براءة‏.‏ 

وأخرج البخاري عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت آية الربا‏.
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ 
وفي المستدرك عن أبيّ بن كعب قال‏:‏ آخر آية نزلت ‏{‏لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم‏}‏ إلى آخر السورة‏.‏ 
بينما ذهب البعض إلى أن أخر ما نزل
"اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتى ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا"

----------


## فاضــل

الرابط الذي أدرجته يا snake لا أستطيع الدخول عليه من حيث أنا الآن   ::  

عموما موضوع عدد العضلات التي تستخدم في الابتسام و العبوس فيه اختلاف من حيث عدد العضلات الأساسية و الفرعية أو المساندة .. وأشهر الأقوال أن الابتسام يلزمه 12 عضلة أساسية و 5 فرعية فيكون المجموع 17 و بالنسبة للضيق و العبوس فيلزم 43 عضلة أساسية ( مع العضلات المساندة يمكن أن تصل إلى 62 و البعض يقول إلى 72) 

و ها هي قائمة بالعضلات الأساسية اللازمة للابتسام 

Muscles involved in a "zygomatic" (i.e., genuine) smile:

Zygomaticus major and minor. These muscles pull up the corners of the mouth. They're bilateral (one set on either side of the face). Total number of muscles: 4.

Orbicularis oculi. One of these muscles encircles each eye and causes crinkling. Total: 2.

Levator labii superioris. Pulls up corner of lip and nose. Bilateral. Total: 2.

Levator anguli oris. Also helps elevate angle of mouth. Bilateral. Total: 2.

Risorius. Pulls corner of mouth to the side. Bilateral. Total: 2. Grand total for smiling: 12.

و لكون الأرقام فيها اختلاف فسأعتبر الإجابة صحيحة ..

أوجه الدعوة لمن لديه الحماس للمشاركة بالانضمام لفريق الفرسان حيث أنهم اثنان فقط حتى الآن..

و أذكر بالدعوة التي وجهتها في البداية بمحاولة الكتابة بالفصحى قدر المستطاع لنخرج بهدف واحد على الأقل ( إن لم يكن أكثر ) من خلال هذا التنافس الشريف و الراقي.

تحية للجميع

----------


## فاضــل

الرابط الذي أدرجته يا snake لا أستطيع الدخول عليه من حيث أنا الآن   ::  

عموما موضوع عدد العضلات التي تستخدم في الابتسام و العبوس فيه اختلاف من حيث عدد العضلات الأساسية و الفرعية أو المساندة .. وأشهر الأقوال أن الابتسام يلزمه 12 عضلة أساسية و 5 فرعية فيكون المجموع 17 و بالنسبة للضيق و العبوس فيلزم 43 عضلة أساسية ( مع العضلات المساندة يمكن أن تصل إلى 62 و البعض يقول إلى 72) 

و ها هي قائمة بالعضلات الأساسية اللازمة للابتسام 

Muscles involved in a "zygomatic" (i.e., genuine) smile:

Zygomaticus major and minor. These muscles pull up the corners of the mouth. They're bilateral (one set on either side of the face). Total number of muscles: 4.

Orbicularis oculi. One of these muscles encircles each eye and causes crinkling. Total: 2.

Levator labii superioris. Pulls up corner of lip and nose. Bilateral. Total: 2.

Levator anguli oris. Also helps elevate angle of mouth. Bilateral. Total: 2.

Risorius. Pulls corner of mouth to the side. Bilateral. Total: 2. Grand total for smiling: 12.

و لكون الأرقام فيها اختلاف فسأعتبر الإجابة صحيحة ..

أوجه الدعوة لمن لديه الحماس للمشاركة بالانضمام لفريق الفرسان حيث أنهم اثنان فقط حتى الآن..

و أذكر بالدعوة التي وجهتها في البداية بمحاولة الكتابة بالفصحى قدر المستطاع لنخرج بهدف واحد على الأقل ( إن لم يكن أكثر ) من خلال هذا التنافس الشريف و الراقي.

تحية للجميع

----------


## الصاعق

فين ردك على إجابتنا يا عم فاضل

----------


## الصاعق

فين ردك على إجابتنا يا عم فاضل

----------


## فاضــل

صبر جميل

ها هو الرد

الإجابة صحيحة

القول الراجح هو آية 281 من سورة البقرة (أية المحاسبة التي تفضلت بذكرها) و التي تسبق في الترتيب آية الدين..

(اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم ) نزلت في حجة الوداع 

و آخر ما نزل من السور  سورة النصر (إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح)

تحية واجبة .. و زادكم الله علما على علم

----------


## فاضــل

صبر جميل

ها هو الرد

الإجابة صحيحة

القول الراجح هو آية 281 من سورة البقرة (أية المحاسبة التي تفضلت بذكرها) و التي تسبق في الترتيب آية الدين..

(اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم ) نزلت في حجة الوداع 

و آخر ما نزل من السور  سورة النصر (إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح)

تحية واجبة .. و زادكم الله علما على علم

----------


## فاضــل

حيث أن أسئلة اليوم قد تمت الإجابة عليها .. فها هو سؤال للجمهور حتى الغد

هل تعرف السبب الذي من أجله تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ؟ 

تحياتي

----------


## فاضــل

حيث أن أسئلة اليوم قد تمت الإجابة عليها .. فها هو سؤال للجمهور حتى الغد

هل تعرف السبب الذي من أجله تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ؟ 

تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا استاذ فاضل على المعلومة
وعلى فكرة  سؤالنا كان صعب جدا
انا كنت عارفة حل الفزورة بتاعتهم

بنست

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا استاذ فاضل على المعلومة
وعلى فكرة  سؤالنا كان صعب جدا
انا كنت عارفة حل الفزورة بتاعتهم

بنست

----------


## الصاعق

> شكرا يا استاذ فاضل على المعلومة
> وعلى فكرة سؤالنا كان صعب جدا
> انا كنت عارفة حل الفزورة بتاعتهم
> 
> بنست


أيه يا ست بسنت
أفرضي أن الفزورة مكنتيش عارفه حلها  ::  
برضه كان هيبقى سؤالكو أصعب
دي محاوله للتأثير على لجنة التحكيم
أحتج أحتج أحتج ::  
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> شكرا يا استاذ فاضل على المعلومة
> وعلى فكرة سؤالنا كان صعب جدا
> انا كنت عارفة حل الفزورة بتاعتهم
> 
> بنست


أيه يا ست بسنت
أفرضي أن الفزورة مكنتيش عارفه حلها  ::  
برضه كان هيبقى سؤالكو أصعب
دي محاوله للتأثير على لجنة التحكيم
أحتج أحتج أحتج ::  
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> انا مش بعرض صضور مخلة بس دة اسمة تحرر ماشى وا نا عرفة انا بعمل اية بل الظبت


الى الأخت / موقوفة العضوية باستمرار
أنت حره فيما تفعلين فكل نفس بما كسبت رهينه
لكن بالتأكيد أنتي مش حره في فرض ما ترينه تحرراً على إناس يرونه خروجاً على التقاليد العامه وغض البصر الذي يوصي به ديننا
وبالتأكيد ستجدي منتديات ترحب بنشر ما تريدين من الصور
ولكن أعتقد أن رواد هذا ا لمنتدى وإدارته يتضررون من هذه الصور وتم توضيح هذا أكثر من مرة 
أنتي مش حرهأ نك تفرضي ده علينا
نصيحة 
كل من ينظر إلى هذه الصور سوف يتحمل ذنوباً نصيبك فيها محفوظ فليه يا أختي تضري نفسك بالشكل ده
هداك الله وهدانا معك إلى ما يحبه ويراضاه
مش كده ولا أيه
أرق تحياتي للجميع 
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> انا مش بعرض صضور مخلة بس دة اسمة تحرر ماشى وا نا عرفة انا بعمل اية بل الظبت


الى الأخت / موقوفة العضوية باستمرار
أنت حره فيما تفعلين فكل نفس بما كسبت رهينه
لكن بالتأكيد أنتي مش حره في فرض ما ترينه تحرراً على إناس يرونه خروجاً على التقاليد العامه وغض البصر الذي يوصي به ديننا
وبالتأكيد ستجدي منتديات ترحب بنشر ما تريدين من الصور
ولكن أعتقد أن رواد هذا ا لمنتدى وإدارته يتضررون من هذه الصور وتم توضيح هذا أكثر من مرة 
أنتي مش حرهأ نك تفرضي ده علينا
نصيحة 
كل من ينظر إلى هذه الصور سوف يتحمل ذنوباً نصيبك فيها محفوظ فليه يا أختي تضري نفسك بالشكل ده
هداك الله وهدانا معك إلى ما يحبه ويراضاه
مش كده ولا أيه
أرق تحياتي للجميع 
الصاعق

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** أخى فاضل أعانك الله على نشر الخير بين عباده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبة للأجابة على السؤال والذى هو 

====< قسم العلماء المصحف الشريف إلى أقسام ( جزء , حزب , ربع ) فكم جزءا و حزبا وربعا تم تقسيم المصحف إليها ؟ 

فالأجابة كالتالى 

كم جزء فى القرآن ؟ 30 جزء 

كم حزب فى القرآن؟ 60 حزب 


كم ربع فى القرآن ؟ 240 ربع  ....... وذلك من خلال ضرب 4 أرباع التى هى عدد الحزب فى 60 الذى هو عدد الأحزاب فى القرآن يكون الناتج =  240 


&& لك منى أخى الحبيب كل حب وتقدير ...... ولكل من شارك فى الحوار ( رمضان العدوى)  ::

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** أخى فاضل أعانك الله على نشر الخير بين عباده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبة للأجابة على السؤال والذى هو 

====< قسم العلماء المصحف الشريف إلى أقسام ( جزء , حزب , ربع ) فكم جزءا و حزبا وربعا تم تقسيم المصحف إليها ؟ 

فالأجابة كالتالى 

كم جزء فى القرآن ؟ 30 جزء 

كم حزب فى القرآن؟ 60 حزب 


كم ربع فى القرآن ؟ 240 ربع  ....... وذلك من خلال ضرب 4 أرباع التى هى عدد الحزب فى 60 الذى هو عدد الأحزاب فى القرآن يكون الناتج =  240 


&& لك منى أخى الحبيب كل حب وتقدير ...... ولكل من شارك فى الحوار ( رمضان العدوى)  ::

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الحبيب فاضل 

لماذا تتعمد ياأخى  تعجيز الجمهور بالأسئلة الصعبة ، عموما سوف أقول ما عندى على أمل أن يسرع بنجدتى واحدا من الجالسين معى فى مقاعد الجمهور :

فى عام 1971 كانت أهم سمات التطور فى مجال الإتصالات والمعلومات مايلى :
·	ظهور البريد الإلكترونى من خلال شبكات الإتصالات والحاسبات الموزعة .
·	اختراع الميكروبروسسور بواسطة Ted Hoff ونشأ الجيل الأول منه من خلال شركة Intel وهو من النوع ذو الأربعة بتات Four bit .
·	اختراع وسائط التخزين المرنة Floppy Discs بواسطة شركة IBM .
·	ظهور مؤسسة ميكروسوفت بواسطة  Bill Gates & Paul Allen .

وفى الثمانينيات من القرن الماضى ظهرت الطرازات الأولى من MS-DOS على أول حاسب شخصى من شركة IBM وفى التسعينيات اخترع العالم Tim Berners   النسيج عالمى الإنتشار World Wide Web  واختصاره www فى المعمل الأوروبى فى مدينة CERN بفرنسا ... 

وإن كنت تريد معلومات أكثر فى هذا المجال أنا تحت أمرك ماعدا السبب الذى تسأل عنه*

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الحبيب فاضل 

لماذا تتعمد ياأخى  تعجيز الجمهور بالأسئلة الصعبة ، عموما سوف أقول ما عندى على أمل أن يسرع بنجدتى واحدا من الجالسين معى فى مقاعد الجمهور :

فى عام 1971 كانت أهم سمات التطور فى مجال الإتصالات والمعلومات مايلى :
·	ظهور البريد الإلكترونى من خلال شبكات الإتصالات والحاسبات الموزعة .
·	اختراع الميكروبروسسور بواسطة Ted Hoff ونشأ الجيل الأول منه من خلال شركة Intel وهو من النوع ذو الأربعة بتات Four bit .
·	اختراع وسائط التخزين المرنة Floppy Discs بواسطة شركة IBM .
·	ظهور مؤسسة ميكروسوفت بواسطة  Bill Gates & Paul Allen .

وفى الثمانينيات من القرن الماضى ظهرت الطرازات الأولى من MS-DOS على أول حاسب شخصى من شركة IBM وفى التسعينيات اخترع العالم Tim Berners   النسيج عالمى الإنتشار World Wide Web  واختصاره www فى المعمل الأوروبى فى مدينة CERN بفرنسا ... 

وإن كنت تريد معلومات أكثر فى هذا المجال أنا تحت أمرك ماعدا السبب الذى تسأل عنه*

----------


## الصاعق

عمنا فاضل عاوز يعجزالجمهور عشان الجمهور يبطل يرد لوحده وينضم للفرق الغلبانه اللي زي الفرسان الل مفيهاش غير عضوين بس يا أستاذ عاطف
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

عمنا فاضل عاوز يعجزالجمهور عشان الجمهور يبطل يرد لوحده وينضم للفرق الغلبانه اللي زي الفرسان الل مفيهاش غير عضوين بس يا أستاذ عاطف
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## atefhelal

*معاك حق ياأستاذ أحمد ، عموما سوف أحاول 

تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ، لأننا لو رجعنا بالذاكرة لعام 1970 ، نلاحظ أن معظم الناس لم تكن تستخدم أجهزة الفاكس لأنها كانت غالية الثمن وكانت بطيئة فى الإستخدام ، رغم أن العالم كان يتنبأ بأن الفاكس سوف يسود كل أنواع الإتصالات .. ولكن فى عام 1995 بدأ استخدام الفاكس فى الإنكماش نظرا لتحول نقل البيانات من خلال شبكة الإنترنت ..

وأرجو أن تكون هذه هى الإجابة الصحيحة وأسأل فين باقى الجمهور ، أين أنت ياابن البلد ؟!!*

----------


## atefhelal

*معاك حق ياأستاذ أحمد ، عموما سوف أحاول 

تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ، لأننا لو رجعنا بالذاكرة لعام 1970 ، نلاحظ أن معظم الناس لم تكن تستخدم أجهزة الفاكس لأنها كانت غالية الثمن وكانت بطيئة فى الإستخدام ، رغم أن العالم كان يتنبأ بأن الفاكس سوف يسود كل أنواع الإتصالات .. ولكن فى عام 1995 بدأ استخدام الفاكس فى الإنكماش نظرا لتحول نقل البيانات من خلال شبكة الإنترنت ..

وأرجو أن تكون هذه هى الإجابة الصحيحة وأسأل فين باقى الجمهور ، أين أنت ياابن البلد ؟!!*

----------


## الإيهاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اجابتي كالتالي باختصار . . . 

عدد أجزائه  30 جزءاً 
عدد أحزابه  60 حزباً
 عدد أرباعه  240 ربعاً  

المصدر : المصحف النبوي الشريف

----------


## الإيهاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اجابتي كالتالي باختصار . . . 

عدد أجزائه  30 جزءاً 
عدد أحزابه  60 حزباً
 عدد أرباعه  240 ربعاً  

المصدر : المصحف النبوي الشريف

----------


## ابن البلد

> *معاك حق ياأستاذ أحمد ، عموما سوف أحاول 
> 
> تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ، لأننا لو رجعنا بالذاكرة لعام 1970 ، نلاحظ أن معظم الناس لم تكن تستخدم أجهزة الفاكس لأنها كانت غالية الثمن وكانت بطيئة فى الإستخدام ، رغم أن العالم كان يتنبأ بأن الفاكس سوف يسود كل أنواع الإتصالات .. ولكن فى عام 1995 بدأ استخدام الفاكس فى الإنكماش نظرا لتحول نقل البيانات من خلال شبكة الإنترنت ..
> 
> وأرجو أن تكون هذه هى الإجابة الصحيحة وأسأل فين باقى الجمهور ، أين أنت ياابن البلد ؟!!*


 انا موجود أهوو
بس لحد دلوقتي انا مش عارف هل أنا مع فريق ولا أنا بشجع من الخارج  :: 

حد بس يقولي أنا فين بالظبط وأنا أجاوب علي طول  ::  ::$:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *معاك حق ياأستاذ أحمد ، عموما سوف أحاول 
> 
> تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ، لأننا لو رجعنا بالذاكرة لعام 1970 ، نلاحظ أن معظم الناس لم تكن تستخدم أجهزة الفاكس لأنها كانت غالية الثمن وكانت بطيئة فى الإستخدام ، رغم أن العالم كان يتنبأ بأن الفاكس سوف يسود كل أنواع الإتصالات .. ولكن فى عام 1995 بدأ استخدام الفاكس فى الإنكماش نظرا لتحول نقل البيانات من خلال شبكة الإنترنت ..
> 
> وأرجو أن تكون هذه هى الإجابة الصحيحة وأسأل فين باقى الجمهور ، أين أنت ياابن البلد ؟!!*


 انا موجود أهوو
بس لحد دلوقتي انا مش عارف هل أنا مع فريق ولا أنا بشجع من الخارج  :: 

حد بس يقولي أنا فين بالظبط وأنا أجاوب علي طول  ::  ::$:

----------


## سمسمة

*الظاهر ان البنات مالهمش صوت*

----------


## سمسمة

*الظاهر ان البنات مالهمش صوت*

----------


## ابن البلد

> حيث أن أسئلة اليوم قد تمت الإجابة عليها .. فها هو سؤال للجمهور حتى الغد
> 
> هل تعرف السبب الذي من أجله تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ؟ 
> 
> تحياتي


 أيه السؤال الصعب ده 
علي العموم 
انا أعرف ان بدايه الإنترنت كان في البنتاجون فقط وكان عباره عن شبكة محليه صغيره جدا
local network
ومن ثم بدأ تعميمها وتطويرها إلا أن أصبحت بهذا الشكل الآن
وصل الإنترنت مصل في عام 1998 وكان الإشتراك يصل إلي 300 دولار سنويا والإشتراك عن طريق مجلس الوزراء فقط و بعض الجامعات ثم بدأ في الإنتشار إلي ان دخل الإنترنت المجاني 09 ومن ثم 07 والآن ال dsl  وال adsl  وفي إنتظار المزيد 

 ::  لكن اكتر من كده مش عارف أيه السبب الرئيسي اللي خلاهم ينقلوها إلي حيز التنفيذ والحمدلله أنهم أقدموا علي هذه الخطوة

----------


## ابن البلد

> حيث أن أسئلة اليوم قد تمت الإجابة عليها .. فها هو سؤال للجمهور حتى الغد
> 
> هل تعرف السبب الذي من أجله تم نقل الابتكار المسمى بالإنترنت من حيز الفكرة إلى حيز التنفيذ ؟ 
> 
> تحياتي


 أيه السؤال الصعب ده 
علي العموم 
انا أعرف ان بدايه الإنترنت كان في البنتاجون فقط وكان عباره عن شبكة محليه صغيره جدا
local network
ومن ثم بدأ تعميمها وتطويرها إلا أن أصبحت بهذا الشكل الآن
وصل الإنترنت مصل في عام 1998 وكان الإشتراك يصل إلي 300 دولار سنويا والإشتراك عن طريق مجلس الوزراء فقط و بعض الجامعات ثم بدأ في الإنتشار إلي ان دخل الإنترنت المجاني 09 ومن ثم 07 والآن ال dsl  وال adsl  وفي إنتظار المزيد 

 ::  لكن اكتر من كده مش عارف أيه السبب الرئيسي اللي خلاهم ينقلوها إلي حيز التنفيذ والحمدلله أنهم أقدموا علي هذه الخطوة

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أبن البلد
يا عم إحنافي عرض أي عضو في فريق الفرسان واعتبر نفسك معانا 
أعضاء الفريق أخي محمد فاروق وأنت وأنا
والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com
متاح صباحاً
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أبن البلد
يا عم إحنافي عرض أي عضو في فريق الفرسان واعتبر نفسك معانا 
أعضاء الفريق أخي محمد فاروق وأنت وأنا
والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com
متاح صباحاً
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## بنت مصر

انت بتلطش الاعضاء علني من فريق الاقياء يا احمد السيد؟؟

مش كفاية انكم اخدتوا مننا نقطه  ::(:

----------


## بنت مصر

انت بتلطش الاعضاء علني من فريق الاقياء يا احمد السيد؟؟

مش كفاية انكم اخدتوا مننا نقطه  ::(:

----------


## الصاعق

> انت بتلطش الاعضاء علني من فريق الاقياء يا احمد السيد؟؟
> 
> مش كفاية انكم اخدتوا مننا نقطه


أختي العزيزة 
الراجل الطيب أبن البلد هو اللي قال أنه مش عارف هو فين ولا أزاي
قلت أضمه بدل ما يفضل تايه ::  
وبعدين نقطة أيه اللي خدناها منكم؟
ما عمنا فاضل حسب إجابتكم صح واعتقد أحنا متعادلين
أتمنى أن يحدد أخي فاضل أمد الماسبقة حتى نحدد من الفائز أو تعادل الفريقين وكمان نتيح الفرصة لاشتراك فرق جديدة
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> انت بتلطش الاعضاء علني من فريق الاقياء يا احمد السيد؟؟
> 
> مش كفاية انكم اخدتوا مننا نقطه


أختي العزيزة 
الراجل الطيب أبن البلد هو اللي قال أنه مش عارف هو فين ولا أزاي
قلت أضمه بدل ما يفضل تايه ::  
وبعدين نقطة أيه اللي خدناها منكم؟
ما عمنا فاضل حسب إجابتكم صح واعتقد أحنا متعادلين
أتمنى أن يحدد أخي فاضل أمد الماسبقة حتى نحدد من الفائز أو تعادل الفريقين وكمان نتيح الفرصة لاشتراك فرق جديدة
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لكل الأحبة الذين شاركوا بحرف أو ما هو أكثر

أحيانا يكون من الصعوبة بمكان أن تتساوى الأسئلة في درجة الصعوبة لذا أرجو المعذرة .. و لكن يوم لك .. و يوم عليك   ::  
أظن أن فريق الفرسان فعلا يحتاج لمزيد من الأعضاء لذا نستسمح بسنت أن تتساهل في أمر انضمام ابن البلد لهم   ::   أو من يود الانضمام من الأحبة أيضا ..

طبعا التنافس هنا غاية في الشرف و النبل لذا لا أود أن أحصره في الإطار الضيق لفائز و مهزوم .. و لكن أود أن أجعله يستمر في نطاق (و في ذلك فلينافس المتنافسون) أي أن سباقنا في الخير الكل فيه فائز .. و أمد المسابقة أنتم الذين تحددونه من خلال تفاعلكم و استمراريتكم ..و إلى الآن فالفريقين على مستوى الكفاح المشرف الذي يليق بهما.

طبعا الأسئلة التي أطرحها للجمهور هي للتحفيز على إخراج النفائس التي يكنزونها .. و العينة مثل ما رأينا عند استاذنا الفاضل عاطف و العزيز ابن البلد .. و أشار ابن البلد إشارة مهمة للإجابة على السؤال  و هي أن بداية الإنترنت كانت في البنتاجون كشبكة محلية محدودة و لكن تم توسيعها لتصبح على نطاق واسع في السفارات الأمريكية خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتكون خط الإنذار الأول ضد اي هجوم نووي روسي و ذلك في أواخر الثمانينات في نهاية حقبة الحرب الباردة.
و بعد ذلك تم توسيعها أكثر و استخدامها على النحو الذي نراه اليوم..

و الشيء بالشيء يذكر : فهل يعرف الجمهور سر اختراع الآلة الجهنمية المسماة ( بالتليفون المحمول أو الجوال أو الخليوي)؟

و أرى و الحمد لله أن المشاركين و الأعضاء على قدر كبير من العلم و الثقافة مما يجعلني أطمع في المزيد من استخراج الدرر التي يكنزونها و أرجو أن لا أكون مثقلا عليهم في الأسئلة 

سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------------

من المعلوم أن قلب الإنسان البالغ يدق حوالي سبعين دقة في الدقيقة ( في المتوسط) و في كل دقة يضخ كمية ثابتة تقريبا من الدم ( ما عدا في حالات خاصة مثل النوم و الاسترخاء حيث يقل الضخ أو الغضب و المجهود حيث يزيد الضخ) .. فهل تعرف الكمية التي يضخها القلب من الدم في كل نبضة ؟ و بالتالي كم لترا من الدم تجري داخل شجرة الأوعية الدموية للإنسان؟ 

فريق الفرسان
----------------

من المعلوم أن كرات الدم الحمراء تحتوي على الهيموجلوبين المسئول عن حمل الأكسجين و توصيله لخلايا الجسم المختلفة .. و كرات الدم الحمراء في حالة توالد و تجديد دائم .. فبعد فترة من تكونها تموت و تتحلل ثم يقوم الجسم ببناء الجديد منها .. فهل تعرف ما هو العمر الزمني التقريبي لحياة كرة الدم الحمراء؟

أشكركم و أحييكم جميعا

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لكل الأحبة الذين شاركوا بحرف أو ما هو أكثر

أحيانا يكون من الصعوبة بمكان أن تتساوى الأسئلة في درجة الصعوبة لذا أرجو المعذرة .. و لكن يوم لك .. و يوم عليك   ::  
أظن أن فريق الفرسان فعلا يحتاج لمزيد من الأعضاء لذا نستسمح بسنت أن تتساهل في أمر انضمام ابن البلد لهم   ::   أو من يود الانضمام من الأحبة أيضا ..

طبعا التنافس هنا غاية في الشرف و النبل لذا لا أود أن أحصره في الإطار الضيق لفائز و مهزوم .. و لكن أود أن أجعله يستمر في نطاق (و في ذلك فلينافس المتنافسون) أي أن سباقنا في الخير الكل فيه فائز .. و أمد المسابقة أنتم الذين تحددونه من خلال تفاعلكم و استمراريتكم ..و إلى الآن فالفريقين على مستوى الكفاح المشرف الذي يليق بهما.

طبعا الأسئلة التي أطرحها للجمهور هي للتحفيز على إخراج النفائس التي يكنزونها .. و العينة مثل ما رأينا عند استاذنا الفاضل عاطف و العزيز ابن البلد .. و أشار ابن البلد إشارة مهمة للإجابة على السؤال  و هي أن بداية الإنترنت كانت في البنتاجون كشبكة محلية محدودة و لكن تم توسيعها لتصبح على نطاق واسع في السفارات الأمريكية خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتكون خط الإنذار الأول ضد اي هجوم نووي روسي و ذلك في أواخر الثمانينات في نهاية حقبة الحرب الباردة.
و بعد ذلك تم توسيعها أكثر و استخدامها على النحو الذي نراه اليوم..

و الشيء بالشيء يذكر : فهل يعرف الجمهور سر اختراع الآلة الجهنمية المسماة ( بالتليفون المحمول أو الجوال أو الخليوي)؟

و أرى و الحمد لله أن المشاركين و الأعضاء على قدر كبير من العلم و الثقافة مما يجعلني أطمع في المزيد من استخراج الدرر التي يكنزونها و أرجو أن لا أكون مثقلا عليهم في الأسئلة 

سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------------

من المعلوم أن قلب الإنسان البالغ يدق حوالي سبعين دقة في الدقيقة ( في المتوسط) و في كل دقة يضخ كمية ثابتة تقريبا من الدم ( ما عدا في حالات خاصة مثل النوم و الاسترخاء حيث يقل الضخ أو الغضب و المجهود حيث يزيد الضخ) .. فهل تعرف الكمية التي يضخها القلب من الدم في كل نبضة ؟ و بالتالي كم لترا من الدم تجري داخل شجرة الأوعية الدموية للإنسان؟ 

فريق الفرسان
----------------

من المعلوم أن كرات الدم الحمراء تحتوي على الهيموجلوبين المسئول عن حمل الأكسجين و توصيله لخلايا الجسم المختلفة .. و كرات الدم الحمراء في حالة توالد و تجديد دائم .. فبعد فترة من تكونها تموت و تتحلل ثم يقوم الجسم ببناء الجديد منها .. فهل تعرف ما هو العمر الزمني التقريبي لحياة كرة الدم الحمراء؟

أشكركم و أحييكم جميعا

----------


## ابن البلد

خلاص انا مع فريق الفرسان 
بس بقه ذنبهم علي جنبهم لاني مش متواجد كتير  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

خلاص انا مع فريق الفرسان 
بس بقه ذنبهم علي جنبهم لاني مش متواجد كتير  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أول إجابه لي مع فريق الفرسان 

عمر كرة الدم الحمراء حوالي 120 يوم تتكسر بعدها في الطحال ويقوم النخاع العظمي بإنتاح كرات حمراء جديدة باستمرار لكي يبقي عددها في نسبتها الطبيعية دائما في الدم



تحيات فريق الفرسان

----------


## ابن البلد

أول إجابه لي مع فريق الفرسان 

عمر كرة الدم الحمراء حوالي 120 يوم تتكسر بعدها في الطحال ويقوم النخاع العظمي بإنتاح كرات حمراء جديدة باستمرار لكي يبقي عددها في نسبتها الطبيعية دائما في الدم



تحيات فريق الفرسان

----------


## atefhelal

*سؤال للجمهور :  وأنا عارف إن فاضل يقصدنى بعد انضمام ابن البلد لفريق الفرسان ، وبمعنى أصح وبالبلدى هوه مستقصدنى ، ولقد استعنت بصديق وسوف أتعمد الإطالة من أجل أن يرحمنى ، ويتركنى أتمتع بالفرجة فقط جلوسا فى مقاعد الجمهور .. والسؤال هو :

سر اختراع الآلة الجهنمية المسماة بالمحمول ؟؟ .

الإجابة : 

التليفون المحمول أو الجوال هو وسيلة من وسائل الإتصالات اللاسلكية التى تسمى اتصالات خلوية Cellular ونظامها يعتمد على كثير من المحطات تسمى محطات أساس Base Stations  ويتم تقسيم منطقة خدمة الإتصالات فيها إلى خلايا Cells فتنتقل المكالمات الخلوية على هيئة موجات كهرومغناطيسية من مجطة إلى أخرى مع انتقال المستخدم من خلية إلى أخرى .

والفكرة الأساسية للمحمول أو التليفونات الخلوية بدأت عام 1947 ، عندما انكب بعض الباحثين لتطوير استخدام التليفونات المستخدمة فى السيارات وخاصة سيارات النجدة ، واكتشفوا أنه باستخدام خلايا صغيرة لتقوية مدى نطاق الخدمة يمكنهم تحقيق زيادة مسافة الإتصال ، ولكن لم تتوفر التكنولوجيا المناسبة فى ذلك الوقت لتنفيذ ذلك الإكتشاف .

ويعتبر الدكتور مارتن كوبر من شركة موتورولا هو مخترع أول نظام لخدمة التليفون المحمول ، وحقق به أول اتصال عام 1973 مع غريمه ومنافسه جول أنجل رئيس الأبحاث فى معامل Bell  الذى اكتشف فكرة الإتصال الخلوى Cellular Communicatin عام 1947 ، عندما نجح الأخير فى تجهيز سيارة نجدة للبوليس الأمريكى بهذا النظام .

وفى عام 1977 نجحت شركة AT&T Wireless ومعامل Bell   فى تنفيذ أول نموذج عملى للنظام الخلوى بدأ تطبيقه بشكل محدود فى نطاق مدينة شيكاغو .. وفى عام 1979 بدأ تطبيق أول نظام على المستوى التجارى للإتصال الخلوى فى مدينة طوكيو باليابان . وفى عام 1981 نفذت شركة موتورولا مع هيئة الإتصالات اللاسلكية الأمريكية ثانى اختبار لها لنظام الإتصال الخلوى غطى منطقتى واشنطن وبالتيمور . وفى عام 1982 تم الترخيص والموافقة على هذا النظام ، وبهذا الشكل أخذت خدمة التليفون الخلوى أو المحمول حوالى 37 عاما لتصبح متاحة على المستوى التجارى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

وقد بدأ العمل فى مصر بنظام التليفون الخلوى أو المحمول بنظام GSM 900 بالتعاون مع شركة ألكاتيل الفرنسية والشركة المصرية للإتصالات وذلك فى مواقع بلغ عددها 125 حتى ديسمبر 1997 لتغطى القاهرة الكبرى والإسكندرية والإسماعيلية وشرم الشيخ والغردقة والطرق الصحراوية بين الإسكندرية والفاهرة والقاهرة والإسماعيلية .

وفى عام 1998 تم خصخصة هذا النظام بالكامل واحتكرته شركتين فى مصر ، وقامت الشركتان بتغطية جميع أجزاء الجمهورية تقريبا ..

وفى السنوات القليلة القادمة سوف يكون هناك أنظمة تسمح للمستخدمين الإتصال فيما بينهم من أى نقطة على سطح الأرض أو فى الفضاء باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية بنظام GMPCS :
Global Mobile Personal Communication by Satellite ، ومن الصعب التكهن بالتطبيقات الجديدة التى سوف تغير شكل الحياة خلال القرن الواحد والعشرين .

*

----------


## atefhelal

*سؤال للجمهور :  وأنا عارف إن فاضل يقصدنى بعد انضمام ابن البلد لفريق الفرسان ، وبمعنى أصح وبالبلدى هوه مستقصدنى ، ولقد استعنت بصديق وسوف أتعمد الإطالة من أجل أن يرحمنى ، ويتركنى أتمتع بالفرجة فقط جلوسا فى مقاعد الجمهور .. والسؤال هو :

سر اختراع الآلة الجهنمية المسماة بالمحمول ؟؟ .

الإجابة : 

التليفون المحمول أو الجوال هو وسيلة من وسائل الإتصالات اللاسلكية التى تسمى اتصالات خلوية Cellular ونظامها يعتمد على كثير من المحطات تسمى محطات أساس Base Stations  ويتم تقسيم منطقة خدمة الإتصالات فيها إلى خلايا Cells فتنتقل المكالمات الخلوية على هيئة موجات كهرومغناطيسية من مجطة إلى أخرى مع انتقال المستخدم من خلية إلى أخرى .

والفكرة الأساسية للمحمول أو التليفونات الخلوية بدأت عام 1947 ، عندما انكب بعض الباحثين لتطوير استخدام التليفونات المستخدمة فى السيارات وخاصة سيارات النجدة ، واكتشفوا أنه باستخدام خلايا صغيرة لتقوية مدى نطاق الخدمة يمكنهم تحقيق زيادة مسافة الإتصال ، ولكن لم تتوفر التكنولوجيا المناسبة فى ذلك الوقت لتنفيذ ذلك الإكتشاف .

ويعتبر الدكتور مارتن كوبر من شركة موتورولا هو مخترع أول نظام لخدمة التليفون المحمول ، وحقق به أول اتصال عام 1973 مع غريمه ومنافسه جول أنجل رئيس الأبحاث فى معامل Bell  الذى اكتشف فكرة الإتصال الخلوى Cellular Communicatin عام 1947 ، عندما نجح الأخير فى تجهيز سيارة نجدة للبوليس الأمريكى بهذا النظام .

وفى عام 1977 نجحت شركة AT&T Wireless ومعامل Bell   فى تنفيذ أول نموذج عملى للنظام الخلوى بدأ تطبيقه بشكل محدود فى نطاق مدينة شيكاغو .. وفى عام 1979 بدأ تطبيق أول نظام على المستوى التجارى للإتصال الخلوى فى مدينة طوكيو باليابان . وفى عام 1981 نفذت شركة موتورولا مع هيئة الإتصالات اللاسلكية الأمريكية ثانى اختبار لها لنظام الإتصال الخلوى غطى منطقتى واشنطن وبالتيمور . وفى عام 1982 تم الترخيص والموافقة على هذا النظام ، وبهذا الشكل أخذت خدمة التليفون الخلوى أو المحمول حوالى 37 عاما لتصبح متاحة على المستوى التجارى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

وقد بدأ العمل فى مصر بنظام التليفون الخلوى أو المحمول بنظام GSM 900 بالتعاون مع شركة ألكاتيل الفرنسية والشركة المصرية للإتصالات وذلك فى مواقع بلغ عددها 125 حتى ديسمبر 1997 لتغطى القاهرة الكبرى والإسكندرية والإسماعيلية وشرم الشيخ والغردقة والطرق الصحراوية بين الإسكندرية والفاهرة والقاهرة والإسماعيلية .

وفى عام 1998 تم خصخصة هذا النظام بالكامل واحتكرته شركتين فى مصر ، وقامت الشركتان بتغطية جميع أجزاء الجمهورية تقريبا ..

وفى السنوات القليلة القادمة سوف يكون هناك أنظمة تسمح للمستخدمين الإتصال فيما بينهم من أى نقطة على سطح الأرض أو فى الفضاء باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية بنظام GMPCS :
Global Mobile Personal Communication by Satellite ، ومن الصعب التكهن بالتطبيقات الجديدة التى سوف تغير شكل الحياة خلال القرن الواحد والعشرين .

*

----------


## snake

اية السئلة دي يا استاذ فاضل لية كده احنا مش فيالثانوية العامة هنا  ::  
طيب لى حد علمي ومتخدهاش الجابة لو غلط 
هو كام لتر في النسان فهو 5,6 من الدم 
وفي اضخة الواحدة مش عارف حد يكمل الجابة ياريت 
من فريقى طبعا اللى مش باين 
 ::

----------


## snake

اية السئلة دي يا استاذ فاضل لية كده احنا مش فيالثانوية العامة هنا  ::  
طيب لى حد علمي ومتخدهاش الجابة لو غلط 
هو كام لتر في النسان فهو 5,6 من الدم 
وفي اضخة الواحدة مش عارف حد يكمل الجابة ياريت 
من فريقى طبعا اللى مش باين 
 ::

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله يابن البلد

الإجابة صحيحة تماما

الآن فريق الفرسان يستطيع الاحتفال بالعضو الجديد .. و الإجابة الصحيحة ,.. و أيضا التوقيع الجديد   ::  


--------------------------------------------------

يا snake لو كانت الأسئلة أسئلة ثانوية عامة كنت عرفت الإجابة على الأقل   ::  

الإجابة صحيحة إلى حد كبير

القلب ينبض 70 نبضة في الدقيقة (في المتوسط) 

القلب يضخ في كل نبضة حوالي 70 مل من الدم

عدد النبضات مضروبا في الكمية التي يتم ضخها = سبعين في سبعين= 4900 مل أي 5 لترات تقريبا 

و بحساباتك أنت فإن الكمية التي يتم ضخها هي 80 مل فيكون الكمية الإجمالية 5,6 لتر .. و هي صحيحة بالتقريب .

و على ذلك فكل كمية الدم الموجودة داخل شجرة الأوعية الدموية تدور داخل الجسم دورة كاملة كل دقيقة

-------------------------------------------------------------------

أستاذنا الفاضل / مهندس عاطف

كل ما أسعى إليه هو أن أنهل و ينهل معي الأحبة هنا من نبع علمكم الفياض .. و فائدة أخرى أهديها للأعضاء الأحبة أن أقدم لهم قدوة يحتذى بها فعلى الرغم من علمكم الغزير فلم يمنعكم ذلك من اللجوء لأهل الخيرة في مجال ما للاستزادة من علمهم في جزئية لم يتيسر لك المرور عليها قبلا و هذا أفضل مثال للإيجابية و لتواضع العلماء ..

و المعلومات التي تفضلت بإيرادها قيمة للغاية و لكن.....

السبب في السعي وراء تكنولوجيا الهاتف المحمول كانت الرغبة في تطوير وسيلة للإتصال برواد الفضاء أثناء وجودهم في الفضاء الخارجي .. هذا هو الدافع الأساسي .. و لننظر الآن كيف يستخدم   ::  

------------------------------------------------------------------


أسئلة اليوم    

فريق الأقوياء
----------

من الرسول الوحيد الذي اقسم الله عز و جل به ؟.. اذكر الدليل 


فريق الفرسان
-------------


هناك خصوصية مميزة للرسول محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في الخطاب القرآني الموجه له ليست لغيره من الأنبياء و الرسل .. هل تعرفها ؟


و حبا في التواصل الممتع و المفيد مع الجمهور   ::   .. فاهمني يا جمهور   ::  

كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات Semiconductors ؟

خالص تحياتي و تقديري و شكري

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله يابن البلد

الإجابة صحيحة تماما

الآن فريق الفرسان يستطيع الاحتفال بالعضو الجديد .. و الإجابة الصحيحة ,.. و أيضا التوقيع الجديد   ::  


--------------------------------------------------

يا snake لو كانت الأسئلة أسئلة ثانوية عامة كنت عرفت الإجابة على الأقل   ::  

الإجابة صحيحة إلى حد كبير

القلب ينبض 70 نبضة في الدقيقة (في المتوسط) 

القلب يضخ في كل نبضة حوالي 70 مل من الدم

عدد النبضات مضروبا في الكمية التي يتم ضخها = سبعين في سبعين= 4900 مل أي 5 لترات تقريبا 

و بحساباتك أنت فإن الكمية التي يتم ضخها هي 80 مل فيكون الكمية الإجمالية 5,6 لتر .. و هي صحيحة بالتقريب .

و على ذلك فكل كمية الدم الموجودة داخل شجرة الأوعية الدموية تدور داخل الجسم دورة كاملة كل دقيقة

-------------------------------------------------------------------

أستاذنا الفاضل / مهندس عاطف

كل ما أسعى إليه هو أن أنهل و ينهل معي الأحبة هنا من نبع علمكم الفياض .. و فائدة أخرى أهديها للأعضاء الأحبة أن أقدم لهم قدوة يحتذى بها فعلى الرغم من علمكم الغزير فلم يمنعكم ذلك من اللجوء لأهل الخيرة في مجال ما للاستزادة من علمهم في جزئية لم يتيسر لك المرور عليها قبلا و هذا أفضل مثال للإيجابية و لتواضع العلماء ..

و المعلومات التي تفضلت بإيرادها قيمة للغاية و لكن.....

السبب في السعي وراء تكنولوجيا الهاتف المحمول كانت الرغبة في تطوير وسيلة للإتصال برواد الفضاء أثناء وجودهم في الفضاء الخارجي .. هذا هو الدافع الأساسي .. و لننظر الآن كيف يستخدم   ::  

------------------------------------------------------------------


أسئلة اليوم    

فريق الأقوياء
----------

من الرسول الوحيد الذي اقسم الله عز و جل به ؟.. اذكر الدليل 


فريق الفرسان
-------------


هناك خصوصية مميزة للرسول محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في الخطاب القرآني الموجه له ليست لغيره من الأنبياء و الرسل .. هل تعرفها ؟


و حبا في التواصل الممتع و المفيد مع الجمهور   ::   .. فاهمني يا جمهور   ::  

كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات Semiconductors ؟

خالص تحياتي و تقديري و شكري

----------


## الصعيدي

ممكن يا جماعة تقبلوني عضو في فريق الفرسان
إذا كان ممكن .. إيه شروط العضوية ونظام الإجابات ؟ 
الصعيدي

----------


## الصعيدي

ممكن يا جماعة تقبلوني عضو في فريق الفرسان
إذا كان ممكن .. إيه شروط العضوية ونظام الإجابات ؟ 
الصعيدي

----------


## الصاعق

ربنا يستر

مومان هو اللي هيجاوب

وده الفارس الأحمر من فريق الفرسان ::  
بتاع الردع يعني
واخدين بالكو يا أقوياء؟

----------


## الصاعق

ربنا يستر

مومان هو اللي هيجاوب

وده الفارس الأحمر من فريق الفرسان ::  
بتاع الردع يعني
واخدين بالكو يا أقوياء؟

----------


## الصاعق

> ممكن يا جماعة تقبلوني عضو في فريق الفرسان
> إذا كان ممكن .. إيه شروط العضوية ونظام الإجابات ؟ 
> الصعيدي


أهلاً بيك معانا في الفريق يا عم الصعيدي
أنت دلوقتي بقيتالفارس الرابع في فريق الفرسان 
والأعضاء هما الفارس الأحمر ( مومان ) والفارسالأزرق ( العبد لله ) والفارس البمبي ( إبن البلد ) وحضرتك
نحن نتفاهم عن طريق الماسينجر والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com

----------


## الصاعق

> ممكن يا جماعة تقبلوني عضو في فريق الفرسان
> إذا كان ممكن .. إيه شروط العضوية ونظام الإجابات ؟ 
> الصعيدي


أهلاً بيك معانا في الفريق يا عم الصعيدي
أنت دلوقتي بقيتالفارس الرابع في فريق الفرسان 
والأعضاء هما الفارس الأحمر ( مومان ) والفارسالأزرق ( العبد لله ) والفارس البمبي ( إبن البلد ) وحضرتك
نحن نتفاهم عن طريق الماسينجر والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com

----------


## ابن البلد

أسئلة الجمهور صعبه أوي وعايزة متخصص بجد  ::$:  


أ/ الصعيدي ده شرف لينا إنضمامك لفريقنا المتواضع 
 :f: 

وبقينا أربعه وبقينا أربعه  :4:

----------


## ابن البلد

أسئلة الجمهور صعبه أوي وعايزة متخصص بجد  ::$:  


أ/ الصعيدي ده شرف لينا إنضمامك لفريقنا المتواضع 
 :f: 

وبقينا أربعه وبقينا أربعه  :4:

----------


## الصعيدي

أشكركم جدا على الترحيب بعضويتي .. وإن شاء الله أكون مفيد للفريق

إجابة السؤال
من خصوصيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي اختصها به الله سبحانه وتعالى في
خطابه في القرآن الكريم أن الله تعالى لم يناده أبدا باسمه محمد .. وإنما كان النداء دائما 
بيأيها النبي أو يأيها الرسول .. في حين نادى غيره من الأنبياء بأسمائهم .. فقال يانوح
ياإبراهيم .. وكذا كثير من الأنبياء.. والله تعالى أعلم

إلى النصر يافرسان   ::  
الصعيدى

----------


## الصعيدي

أشكركم جدا على الترحيب بعضويتي .. وإن شاء الله أكون مفيد للفريق

إجابة السؤال
من خصوصيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي اختصها به الله سبحانه وتعالى في
خطابه في القرآن الكريم أن الله تعالى لم يناده أبدا باسمه محمد .. وإنما كان النداء دائما 
بيأيها النبي أو يأيها الرسول .. في حين نادى غيره من الأنبياء بأسمائهم .. فقال يانوح
ياإبراهيم .. وكذا كثير من الأنبياء.. والله تعالى أعلم

إلى النصر يافرسان   ::  
الصعيدى

----------


## محمد فاروق

اجابة السؤال:

طبعاً السؤال يبدو لأول وهلة أنه عام جداً وإجاباته متعددة ولكن ..... نظراً لما حبا الله به فريق الفرسان من عين كالصقر

 وفراسة كفراسة أبى بكر رضى الله عنه فقد استقر رأى الفريق على الاتى:


أن الخصوصية المميزة للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فى الخطاب القرآني الموجه له دون غيره من الأنبياء والرسل

أنه الوحيد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى لم ينادى قط فى القرءان باسمه مجرداً ولكن كان ينادى بـ يا أيها النبي

كما ورد فى سورة التحريم "يا أيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك" 

أو يا أيها الرسول كما ورد فى سورة المائدة "يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك" 

وقد ورد اسمه الشريف مرتين فى القرءان الكريم مجرداً ولكن لم يكن فى صيغة المخاطب 

كما فى سورة آل عمران"وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل" 

وفى سورة الأحزاب "ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم" 


ولكن الرسل والأنبياء الآخرين فقد كانوا ينادون بأسمائهم المجردة 

"يا موسى اضرب بعصاك الحجر" سورة البقرة

"يا عيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمي إلهين من دون الله" سورة المائدة



وعسى الله أن ينفع بهذه الإجابة وتكون فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً إن شاء الله


واهلا بالاخ الصعيدى الفارس الجديد ... سيفك معاك ولا هاتستلف من اللى جنبك؟؟؟ههههههه

صحيح ايه رأيك فى الملف المرفق يا ابن البلد   ::  

الفارس الاحمر

----------


## محمد فاروق

اجابة السؤال:

طبعاً السؤال يبدو لأول وهلة أنه عام جداً وإجاباته متعددة ولكن ..... نظراً لما حبا الله به فريق الفرسان من عين كالصقر

 وفراسة كفراسة أبى بكر رضى الله عنه فقد استقر رأى الفريق على الاتى:


أن الخصوصية المميزة للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فى الخطاب القرآني الموجه له دون غيره من الأنبياء والرسل

أنه الوحيد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى لم ينادى قط فى القرءان باسمه مجرداً ولكن كان ينادى بـ يا أيها النبي

كما ورد فى سورة التحريم "يا أيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك" 

أو يا أيها الرسول كما ورد فى سورة المائدة "يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك" 

وقد ورد اسمه الشريف مرتين فى القرءان الكريم مجرداً ولكن لم يكن فى صيغة المخاطب 

كما فى سورة آل عمران"وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل" 

وفى سورة الأحزاب "ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم" 


ولكن الرسل والأنبياء الآخرين فقد كانوا ينادون بأسمائهم المجردة 

"يا موسى اضرب بعصاك الحجر" سورة البقرة

"يا عيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمي إلهين من دون الله" سورة المائدة



وعسى الله أن ينفع بهذه الإجابة وتكون فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً إن شاء الله


واهلا بالاخ الصعيدى الفارس الجديد ... سيفك معاك ولا هاتستلف من اللى جنبك؟؟؟ههههههه

صحيح ايه رأيك فى الملف المرفق يا ابن البلد   ::  

الفارس الاحمر

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

الفرسان فرسان بجد

إجابة كاملة و تامة ...... احسنتم


أين الأقوياء   ::  


و الجمهور   ::

----------


## فاضــل

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

الفرسان فرسان بجد

إجابة كاملة و تامة ...... احسنتم


أين الأقوياء   ::  


و الجمهور   ::

----------


## الصاعق

> أشكركم جدا على الترحيب بعضويتي .. وإن شاء الله أكون مفيد للفريق
> 
> إجابة السؤال
> من خصوصيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي اختصها به الله سبحانه وتعالى في
> خطابه في القرآن الكريم أن الله تعالى لم يناده أبدا باسمه محمد .. وإنما كان النداء دائما 
> بيأيها النبي أو يأيها الرسول .. في حين نادى غيره من الأنبياء بأسمائهم .. فقال يانوح
> ياإبراهيم .. وكذا كثير من الأنبياء.. والله تعالى أعلم
> 
> إلى النصر يافرسان  
> الصعيدى


أهلاً بالفارس الصعيدي
أهلاً بالفارس الصعيدي
أحنا يا عمنا دايماً بنفوض فرد واحد يجاوب عن السؤال الموجه لنا 
النهارده مثلاً كنا إحنا التلاته بنتكلم علىالماسينجر بخصوص السؤال واخترنا مومان الأحمر - قصدي الفارس الأحمر عشان يجاوب
إن شاء الله يعجبك الفريق
أخونا محمد فاروق نسي بس حاجه 
من المرات التي ذكر فيها أسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
محمد رسول الله. والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم، تراهم رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً، يبتغون فضلاً من الله ورضواناً، سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود
صدق الله العظيم
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق ( الفارس الأزرق)

----------


## الصاعق

> أشكركم جدا على الترحيب بعضويتي .. وإن شاء الله أكون مفيد للفريق
> 
> إجابة السؤال
> من خصوصيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي اختصها به الله سبحانه وتعالى في
> خطابه في القرآن الكريم أن الله تعالى لم يناده أبدا باسمه محمد .. وإنما كان النداء دائما 
> بيأيها النبي أو يأيها الرسول .. في حين نادى غيره من الأنبياء بأسمائهم .. فقال يانوح
> ياإبراهيم .. وكذا كثير من الأنبياء.. والله تعالى أعلم
> 
> إلى النصر يافرسان  
> الصعيدى


أهلاً بالفارس الصعيدي
أهلاً بالفارس الصعيدي
أحنا يا عمنا دايماً بنفوض فرد واحد يجاوب عن السؤال الموجه لنا 
النهارده مثلاً كنا إحنا التلاته بنتكلم علىالماسينجر بخصوص السؤال واخترنا مومان الأحمر - قصدي الفارس الأحمر عشان يجاوب
إن شاء الله يعجبك الفريق
أخونا محمد فاروق نسي بس حاجه 
من المرات التي ذكر فيها أسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
محمد رسول الله. والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم، تراهم رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً، يبتغون فضلاً من الله ورضواناً، سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود
صدق الله العظيم
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق ( الفارس الأزرق)

----------


## atefhelal

*كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات  Semiconductors ؟

الإجابة نيابة عن الجمهور الغائب والأمر لله  :


تعريف أشباه الموصلات : هى مواد ليست جيدة التوصيل للكهرباء مثل النحاس وليست جيدة المقاومة لها مثل المطاط . ومن أشهر المواد المستخدمة حاليا على المستوى التجارى كأشباه موصلات هى مادة السليكون والجرمانيوم ، وذلك بعد أن يتم معالجتهما بإضافة بعض الشوائب بعملية تسمى doping ، والشوائب المستخدمة هى عادة البورون أو الفوسفور أو الزرنيخ ، وذلك بغرض التحكم فى نظام خاصية التوصيل بها ، إما بزيادة عدد الإلكترونات الحرة فيصبح شبه الموصل من النوع N-type ، أو بزيادة عدد الفجوات الإلكترونية electron vacancies فيصبح شبه الموصل من النوع P-type  .

أما كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات ؟

القصة وراء ذلك طويلة ولكن يمكننا أن نقول أنها بدأت عام 1830 ، عندما انشغل بعض العلماء فى أوروبا وأمريكا بدراسة بعض خواص المواد والمركبات التى تتصف برداءة التوصيل للتيار الكهربى ، فوجدوا أن بعضها يعطى بريقا ولمعانا عند تسخينها ، وتتحسن خواص التوصيل الكهربى فيها ولكن فى اتجاه واحد كصمامات عدم رجوع non return valves .

وفى عام 1874 مع بدايات استخدام الراديو فى استقبال الموجات الإذاعية ، كان العلماء يقابلون مشكلة تقويم rectification الإشارات المرسلة من محطات الإذاعة أو الإرسال ، فتم استخدام خواص التقويم التى تتميز بها بللورة الجالينا ، وهى مادة شبه موصلة من كبريتيد الرصاص Lead Sulfide  لتصميم مايسمى بالصمام الثنائى Diode ، وكان هذا أول ميلاد لما تم تسميته بأشباه الموصلات semiconductors وكان ذلك فى عام 1874 على يد العالم الألمانى فرديناند براون  Ferdinand Braun  .

والصمام الثنائى أصبح يؤدى نفس وظيفة الصمام المفرغ  Vacuum Tube   الذى كان يسبب مشاكل كثيرة فنية وصناعية ، وقد ظهر الصمام المفرغ أول مرة فى أواخر القرن السادس عشر على يد السير روبرت بويل ، وطوّره بعد ذلك وليم كروكس (1823 – 1919) عندما اكتشف أشعة الهبط فى حجرة مظلمة ، وأدى هذا الإكتشاف بعد ذلك لإكتشاف أشعة X  والإلكترون على يد العالم الألمانى رونتجن (1845-1923) وبدأ استخدامها فى التشخيص الطبى بفضله .

وفى نفس وقت اكتشاف أشعة المهبط ، يدأ فيزيائى أمريكى عام 1906 فى صنع أول صمام ثلاثى مفرغ  vacuum tube triode بغرض تكبير الإشارات المستقبلة بأجهزة الراديو من محطات الإذاعة واللاسلكى . وكان لهذا النوع من الصمامات مشاكل عديدة منها سرعة استهلاك المادة المستخدمة لإنبعاث الإلكترونات فى فراغ الصمام بعد تنشيطها بالتسخين ، ومنها الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيلها ، ومنها الحرارة الناتجة عنها  مما يؤدى إلى الحاجة إلى طاقة تبريد عالية ، خاصة كما كان يحدث فى أجهزة كومبيوتر الخمسينيات ونهاية الأربعينيات من القرن الماضى ، التى كانت تحتاج إلى حوالى عشرة ألاف صمام ثلاثى لكومبيوتر لاتزيد سعة ذاكرته عن 3 ميجابيت ويشغل مساحة لاتقل عن 100 متر مسطح .

وأصبح الهم الشاغل للمهندسين والعلماء هو إيجاد وسائل أخرى بديلة للصمامات الثلاثية المفرغة ، وذلك باستخدام أشباه الموصلات .. مما أدى فى النهاية إلى اكتشاف الترانزستور فى عام 1947 على يد جون باردين وفالتر براين اللذان كانا يعملان بالشركة الأمريكية للتلغراف والتليفون AT&T وتم منحهما جائزة نوبل بالمشاركة مع الفيزيائى وليام شوكلى عام 1956 لأبحاثهم فى أشباه الموصلات ولإكتشاف الترانزستور ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات  Semiconductors ؟

الإجابة نيابة عن الجمهور الغائب والأمر لله  :


تعريف أشباه الموصلات : هى مواد ليست جيدة التوصيل للكهرباء مثل النحاس وليست جيدة المقاومة لها مثل المطاط . ومن أشهر المواد المستخدمة حاليا على المستوى التجارى كأشباه موصلات هى مادة السليكون والجرمانيوم ، وذلك بعد أن يتم معالجتهما بإضافة بعض الشوائب بعملية تسمى doping ، والشوائب المستخدمة هى عادة البورون أو الفوسفور أو الزرنيخ ، وذلك بغرض التحكم فى نظام خاصية التوصيل بها ، إما بزيادة عدد الإلكترونات الحرة فيصبح شبه الموصل من النوع N-type ، أو بزيادة عدد الفجوات الإلكترونية electron vacancies فيصبح شبه الموصل من النوع P-type  .

أما كيف حدث اختراع أشباه الموصلات ؟

القصة وراء ذلك طويلة ولكن يمكننا أن نقول أنها بدأت عام 1830 ، عندما انشغل بعض العلماء فى أوروبا وأمريكا بدراسة بعض خواص المواد والمركبات التى تتصف برداءة التوصيل للتيار الكهربى ، فوجدوا أن بعضها يعطى بريقا ولمعانا عند تسخينها ، وتتحسن خواص التوصيل الكهربى فيها ولكن فى اتجاه واحد كصمامات عدم رجوع non return valves .

وفى عام 1874 مع بدايات استخدام الراديو فى استقبال الموجات الإذاعية ، كان العلماء يقابلون مشكلة تقويم rectification الإشارات المرسلة من محطات الإذاعة أو الإرسال ، فتم استخدام خواص التقويم التى تتميز بها بللورة الجالينا ، وهى مادة شبه موصلة من كبريتيد الرصاص Lead Sulfide  لتصميم مايسمى بالصمام الثنائى Diode ، وكان هذا أول ميلاد لما تم تسميته بأشباه الموصلات semiconductors وكان ذلك فى عام 1874 على يد العالم الألمانى فرديناند براون  Ferdinand Braun  .

والصمام الثنائى أصبح يؤدى نفس وظيفة الصمام المفرغ  Vacuum Tube   الذى كان يسبب مشاكل كثيرة فنية وصناعية ، وقد ظهر الصمام المفرغ أول مرة فى أواخر القرن السادس عشر على يد السير روبرت بويل ، وطوّره بعد ذلك وليم كروكس (1823 – 1919) عندما اكتشف أشعة الهبط فى حجرة مظلمة ، وأدى هذا الإكتشاف بعد ذلك لإكتشاف أشعة X  والإلكترون على يد العالم الألمانى رونتجن (1845-1923) وبدأ استخدامها فى التشخيص الطبى بفضله .

وفى نفس وقت اكتشاف أشعة المهبط ، يدأ فيزيائى أمريكى عام 1906 فى صنع أول صمام ثلاثى مفرغ  vacuum tube triode بغرض تكبير الإشارات المستقبلة بأجهزة الراديو من محطات الإذاعة واللاسلكى . وكان لهذا النوع من الصمامات مشاكل عديدة منها سرعة استهلاك المادة المستخدمة لإنبعاث الإلكترونات فى فراغ الصمام بعد تنشيطها بالتسخين ، ومنها الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيلها ، ومنها الحرارة الناتجة عنها  مما يؤدى إلى الحاجة إلى طاقة تبريد عالية ، خاصة كما كان يحدث فى أجهزة كومبيوتر الخمسينيات ونهاية الأربعينيات من القرن الماضى ، التى كانت تحتاج إلى حوالى عشرة ألاف صمام ثلاثى لكومبيوتر لاتزيد سعة ذاكرته عن 3 ميجابيت ويشغل مساحة لاتقل عن 100 متر مسطح .

وأصبح الهم الشاغل للمهندسين والعلماء هو إيجاد وسائل أخرى بديلة للصمامات الثلاثية المفرغة ، وذلك باستخدام أشباه الموصلات .. مما أدى فى النهاية إلى اكتشاف الترانزستور فى عام 1947 على يد جون باردين وفالتر براين اللذان كانا يعملان بالشركة الأمريكية للتلغراف والتليفون AT&T وتم منحهما جائزة نوبل بالمشاركة مع الفيزيائى وليام شوكلى عام 1956 لأبحاثهم فى أشباه الموصلات ولإكتشاف الترانزستور ..*

----------


## ابن البلد

أ/ فاضل
أنا أقترح أن الفريق اللي يجاوب الاول قبل الفريق التاني ياخد نقطة زياده 
لان كده مش شايفين الأقوياء خالص
كمان فريق الفرسان ما شاء الله عليه الكل بيجاوب فيه  :;):

----------


## ابن البلد

أ/ فاضل
أنا أقترح أن الفريق اللي يجاوب الاول قبل الفريق التاني ياخد نقطة زياده 
لان كده مش شايفين الأقوياء خالص
كمان فريق الفرسان ما شاء الله عليه الكل بيجاوب فيه  :;):

----------


## الإيهاب

بصراحة مثل هذا الشؤال من الصعب جداً الاجابة عليه

مينفعش تغير السؤال ده

----------


## الإيهاب

بصراحة مثل هذا الشؤال من الصعب جداً الاجابة عليه

مينفعش تغير السؤال ده

----------


## بنت مصر

اعتقد والله اعلم ان القسم كان لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
والقسم في اول سورة يس (يس والقرآن الحكيم)

----------


## بنت مصر

اعتقد والله اعلم ان القسم كان لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
والقسم في اول سورة يس (يس والقرآن الحكيم)

----------


## الصعيدي

الإخوة الفرسان
آسف جدا لتسرعي في الإجابة ..  ::  ما كنتش عارف كيفية التنسيق بين أفراد الفريق
إن شاء الله نتقابل على الماسينجر ونرتب مع بعض
بس أضيفكم عندي في الماسينجر إزاي ؟  

الأستاذ فاضل .. إجابة سؤال فريق الأقوياء عندي
ياترى ياخدوا مهلة أد إيه وبعدين نخش احنا
وللا مش مسموح بالتدخل لإنقاذهم ؟  
الصعيدي

----------


## الصعيدي

الإخوة الفرسان
آسف جدا لتسرعي في الإجابة ..  ::  ما كنتش عارف كيفية التنسيق بين أفراد الفريق
إن شاء الله نتقابل على الماسينجر ونرتب مع بعض
بس أضيفكم عندي في الماسينجر إزاي ؟  

الأستاذ فاضل .. إجابة سؤال فريق الأقوياء عندي
ياترى ياخدوا مهلة أد إيه وبعدين نخش احنا
وللا مش مسموح بالتدخل لإنقاذهم ؟  
الصعيدي

----------


## فاضــل

أظن أن السؤال ليس صعبا لهذه الدرجة

عذرا يا بسنت .. الإجابة ليست صحيحة 

يس فيها أقوال , أنها من الحروف و ليست اسما للنبي عليه الصلاة و السلام 

هنا يحق للفرسان أن يطالبوا بالتقدم .. و لكن يا بن البلد من البديهي أن أحد الفريقين سيضع إجابته قبل الآخر لأنه لا يمكن وضع ردين في نفس الوقت و في نفس المكان   ::   .. و لكن طبعا يحق لكم اليوم الشعور بالسبق..

أرى حسب القواعد التي وضعت في البداية أن أترك مهلة أخرى اليوم لفريق الأقوياء للبحث عن الإجابة .. فإن لم يستطيعوا فيحق للفرسان أو الجمهور   ::   الإجابة غدا إن شاء الله

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال 

شكر يكافيء سعة صبرك و حلمك.. و ثناء يعادل وفرة المعلومات التي أدليت بها إلينا 

و لعل الإخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل يدركون الآن لماذا أتوجه بهذه النوعية من الأسئلة للجمهور   ::   فعلى قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم

و كما تفضلت **   مما أدى فى النهاية إلى اكتشاف الترانزستور فى عام 1947 على يد جون باردين وفالتر براين اللذان كانا يعملان بالشركة الأمريكية للتلغراف والتليفون AT&T وتم منحهما جائزة نوبل بالمشاركة مع الفيزيائى وليام شوكلى عام 1956 لأبحاثهم فى أشباه الموصلات ولإكتشاف الترانزستور ..** الذي أدى بدوره إلى استبدال الأنابيب المفرغة في التصميمات الأولية لأجهزة الكومبيوتر بالترانزيستور و الذي نتج عنه تخفيض حجم أجهزة الكومبيوتر بشكل خرافي و تحسين أداءها و تسريعه و تخفيض درجة الحرارة العالية التي كانت سببا رئيسيا في احتراق الأنابيب المفرغة و ضرورة استبدالها بشكل سريع و متكرر..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حتى الآن فريق الفرسان متقدم بنقطة

و السؤال اليوم لفريق الفرسان فقط حتى يتقدم الأقوياء للإجابة عن سؤال الأمس 


فريق الفرسان
----------------------------

ما هي الكلمة التي تنصف القرآن .. و في أي آية  و أي سورة و أي جزء؟


لا أحب أن أفقد تفاعل الجمهور لذا سأطرح سؤالا للجمهور   ::  

كلنا نعرف أن للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد طول و عرض و ارتفاع (سمك) .. فهل يا ترى هناك بعد رابع ؟ و إن كان فما هو؟

----------


## فاضــل

أظن أن السؤال ليس صعبا لهذه الدرجة

عذرا يا بسنت .. الإجابة ليست صحيحة 

يس فيها أقوال , أنها من الحروف و ليست اسما للنبي عليه الصلاة و السلام 

هنا يحق للفرسان أن يطالبوا بالتقدم .. و لكن يا بن البلد من البديهي أن أحد الفريقين سيضع إجابته قبل الآخر لأنه لا يمكن وضع ردين في نفس الوقت و في نفس المكان   ::   .. و لكن طبعا يحق لكم اليوم الشعور بالسبق..

أرى حسب القواعد التي وضعت في البداية أن أترك مهلة أخرى اليوم لفريق الأقوياء للبحث عن الإجابة .. فإن لم يستطيعوا فيحق للفرسان أو الجمهور   ::   الإجابة غدا إن شاء الله

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال 

شكر يكافيء سعة صبرك و حلمك.. و ثناء يعادل وفرة المعلومات التي أدليت بها إلينا 

و لعل الإخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل يدركون الآن لماذا أتوجه بهذه النوعية من الأسئلة للجمهور   ::   فعلى قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم

و كما تفضلت **   مما أدى فى النهاية إلى اكتشاف الترانزستور فى عام 1947 على يد جون باردين وفالتر براين اللذان كانا يعملان بالشركة الأمريكية للتلغراف والتليفون AT&T وتم منحهما جائزة نوبل بالمشاركة مع الفيزيائى وليام شوكلى عام 1956 لأبحاثهم فى أشباه الموصلات ولإكتشاف الترانزستور ..** الذي أدى بدوره إلى استبدال الأنابيب المفرغة في التصميمات الأولية لأجهزة الكومبيوتر بالترانزيستور و الذي نتج عنه تخفيض حجم أجهزة الكومبيوتر بشكل خرافي و تحسين أداءها و تسريعه و تخفيض درجة الحرارة العالية التي كانت سببا رئيسيا في احتراق الأنابيب المفرغة و ضرورة استبدالها بشكل سريع و متكرر..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حتى الآن فريق الفرسان متقدم بنقطة

و السؤال اليوم لفريق الفرسان فقط حتى يتقدم الأقوياء للإجابة عن سؤال الأمس 


فريق الفرسان
----------------------------

ما هي الكلمة التي تنصف القرآن .. و في أي آية  و أي سورة و أي جزء؟


لا أحب أن أفقد تفاعل الجمهور لذا سأطرح سؤالا للجمهور   ::  

كلنا نعرف أن للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد طول و عرض و ارتفاع (سمك) .. فهل يا ترى هناك بعد رابع ؟ و إن كان فما هو؟

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذ فاضل اسمح لي
انا عاوزة اسأل سؤال سؤال
فين فريق الاقوياء انا معرفهوش

وبصراحة المسابقة مش متكافئة تماما
مش معقول كل واحد يشترك يروح فريق الفرسان

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذ فاضل اسمح لي
انا عاوزة اسأل سؤال سؤال
فين فريق الاقوياء انا معرفهوش

وبصراحة المسابقة مش متكافئة تماما
مش معقول كل واحد يشترك يروح فريق الفرسان

----------


## فاضــل

بنت مصر العزيزة

فريق الأقوياء هو الذي تكون أولا .. و هو يضم : أسد و snake و بنت مصر و Lord of ark و منضما إليهم حديثا الإيهاب

أما فريق الفرسان فبدأ باثنين فقط الصاعق و محمد فاروق و وجهنا الكثير من الدعوات لمن يريد الانضمام إليهم ليتكافأ عددهم مع عدد الأقوياء فكانت النتيجة انضمام ابن البلد و الصعيدي لهم فبذلك اصبحوا اربعة

أنا أدعو لأخي اسد بالشفاء العاجل فربما يكن المرض هو سبب غيابه عنا   ::  

و snake  اختفي بعد أن عرف أن مستوى الأسئلة تعدى مستوى الثانوية العامة    ::  

و ها نحن نكرر الدعوة لمن يود الانضمام لفريق الأقوياء أن يبادر بتسجيل اسمه معهم 

و أظن أن daria  كانت تفكر بالانضمام   ::   فهل استقرات على رأي ؟

تحياتي

----------


## فاضــل

بنت مصر العزيزة

فريق الأقوياء هو الذي تكون أولا .. و هو يضم : أسد و snake و بنت مصر و Lord of ark و منضما إليهم حديثا الإيهاب

أما فريق الفرسان فبدأ باثنين فقط الصاعق و محمد فاروق و وجهنا الكثير من الدعوات لمن يريد الانضمام إليهم ليتكافأ عددهم مع عدد الأقوياء فكانت النتيجة انضمام ابن البلد و الصعيدي لهم فبذلك اصبحوا اربعة

أنا أدعو لأخي اسد بالشفاء العاجل فربما يكن المرض هو سبب غيابه عنا   ::  

و snake  اختفي بعد أن عرف أن مستوى الأسئلة تعدى مستوى الثانوية العامة    ::  

و ها نحن نكرر الدعوة لمن يود الانضمام لفريق الأقوياء أن يبادر بتسجيل اسمه معهم 

و أظن أن daria  كانت تفكر بالانضمام   ::   فهل استقرات على رأي ؟

تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

الاية 72 من سورة الحجر(لعمرك انهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون )

بيقسم في الاية دي بعمر الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

صح يا استاذ فاضل والا غلط؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

الاية 72 من سورة الحجر(لعمرك انهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون )

بيقسم في الاية دي بعمر الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

صح يا استاذ فاضل والا غلط؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يا استاذ فاضل لو اللي في فريق الاقوياء مش متواجدين 
وعاوزين ينسحبوا يفسحوا المجال لاعضاء تانيين للانضمام
لان كده مينفعش  ::(:

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يا استاذ فاضل لو اللي في فريق الاقوياء مش متواجدين 
وعاوزين ينسحبوا يفسحوا المجال لاعضاء تانيين للانضمام
لان كده مينفعش  ::(:

----------


## محمد فاروق

سبحان الله ... منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة كان فريق الفرسان يشتكى من نقص فى عدد افراده حتى اكرمنا الله بابن البلد ثم الاستاذ الصعيدى ..

سبحان من يغير ولا يتغير

عزيزى الاستاذ فاضل ... الاجابة فى طور الاعداد .... ابقوا معنا!!


محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

سبحان الله ... منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة كان فريق الفرسان يشتكى من نقص فى عدد افراده حتى اكرمنا الله بابن البلد ثم الاستاذ الصعيدى ..

سبحان من يغير ولا يتغير

عزيزى الاستاذ فاضل ... الاجابة فى طور الاعداد .... ابقوا معنا!!


محمد فاروق

----------


## الصعيدي

الأستاذ فاضل ..
الإجابة هي :

الكلمة هي كلمة (نكرا) في قوله تعالى (فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَاماً فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً ) الآية 74 من سورة الكهف – نهاية الجزء الخامس عشر
وفي الفتوى الصادرة من مركز الفتوى التابع لموقع islamweb بإشراف الدكتور عبد الله الفقيه ورد التالي : 
(ويستأنس لما ذكرنا بما جاء في الإتقان والبرهان أن منتصف القرآن الكريم من حيث عدد الحروف هو عند النون من كلمة: نُّكْرًا من قول الله تعالى: لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُّكْرًا [الكهف:74]. وقيل عند الكاف، وهذا هو منتصف القرآن من حيث الكمية وعدد الأجزاء، فكلمة نُّكْرًا ينتهي عندها الجزء الخامس عشر، ويبدأ النصف الثاني بالجزء السادس عشر بقول الله تعالى: قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ...) انتهى.
والله تعالى أعلم
وبالنيابة عن فريق الفرسان أشكر الأستاذ محمد فاروق على جهده الطيب في إجابة السؤال
مراجع :
• كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن للإمام السيوطي
• كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن للإمام بدر الدين الزركشي

----------


## الصعيدي

الأستاذ فاضل ..
الإجابة هي :

الكلمة هي كلمة (نكرا) في قوله تعالى (فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَاماً فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً ) الآية 74 من سورة الكهف – نهاية الجزء الخامس عشر
وفي الفتوى الصادرة من مركز الفتوى التابع لموقع islamweb بإشراف الدكتور عبد الله الفقيه ورد التالي : 
(ويستأنس لما ذكرنا بما جاء في الإتقان والبرهان أن منتصف القرآن الكريم من حيث عدد الحروف هو عند النون من كلمة: نُّكْرًا من قول الله تعالى: لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُّكْرًا [الكهف:74]. وقيل عند الكاف، وهذا هو منتصف القرآن من حيث الكمية وعدد الأجزاء، فكلمة نُّكْرًا ينتهي عندها الجزء الخامس عشر، ويبدأ النصف الثاني بالجزء السادس عشر بقول الله تعالى: قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ...) انتهى.
والله تعالى أعلم
وبالنيابة عن فريق الفرسان أشكر الأستاذ محمد فاروق على جهده الطيب في إجابة السؤال
مراجع :
• كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن للإمام السيوطي
• كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن للإمام بدر الدين الزركشي

----------


## فاضــل

الإجابة صحيحة هذه المرة يا بسنت .. احسنت .. و لعمرك (بفتح اللام و العين و سكون الميم و ضم الراء و فتح الكاف) هي إحدى صيغ القسم و لا تعني بالضرورة العمر

و الدعوة موجهة لأعضاء فريق الأقوياء المسجلين .. إما العودة و التواجد   ::   أو سنعمل على تنفيذ اقتراح بسنت   :: 

و السؤال الآن لفريق الأقوياء
----------------------------------

ما هي السورة التي ورد لفظ الجلالة (الله) في كل آياتها؟

----------


## فاضــل

الإجابة صحيحة هذه المرة يا بسنت .. احسنت .. و لعمرك (بفتح اللام و العين و سكون الميم و ضم الراء و فتح الكاف) هي إحدى صيغ القسم و لا تعني بالضرورة العمر

و الدعوة موجهة لأعضاء فريق الأقوياء المسجلين .. إما العودة و التواجد   ::   أو سنعمل على تنفيذ اقتراح بسنت   :: 

و السؤال الآن لفريق الأقوياء
----------------------------------

ما هي السورة التي ورد لفظ الجلالة (الله) في كل آياتها؟

----------


## ابن البلد

*فريق الفرسان جاوب
يا يعيش يا يعيش يا يعيش يعيش يعيش 
الفرسان  
والأقوياء 

بيتهيألي فريق الأقوياء ينسحب لو معرفش يجاوب بقه علي السؤال ده 


فريق الفرسان يرحب بإنضمام أي عضو بعد إجتياز اختبارات القدرات والهيئه الأول ههههههههه مش عايزين أي عضو يكون في الفرسان غير لما نتاكد من إمكانياته  

وخلي بقه الأقوياء كده 
أنا عندي شبل لسه يعني لسه في طور تكوين أنه يكون فارس تأخدوه يا بسنت يساعدكوا ههههههههههههههه 
ولا أبعت لكم يوسف هههههههههههههههه 



بشكر كل اللي مشتركين وبتمني ان عدد الفرق يزيد 
و بشكر جدا الأستاذ عاطف علي الأجابات الرائعه 
وأشكر أستاذ فاضل علي الجهد المبذول في التحكيم ووضع الأسئله العادله ( إلا حد ما  )



فاصل إعلاني 
فريق الفرسان يقدم وجبات ساخنه و مشروبات مثلجة لمشتركينه ومشجعينه*

----------


## ابن البلد

*فريق الفرسان جاوب
يا يعيش يا يعيش يا يعيش يعيش يعيش 
الفرسان  
والأقوياء 

بيتهيألي فريق الأقوياء ينسحب لو معرفش يجاوب بقه علي السؤال ده 


فريق الفرسان يرحب بإنضمام أي عضو بعد إجتياز اختبارات القدرات والهيئه الأول ههههههههه مش عايزين أي عضو يكون في الفرسان غير لما نتاكد من إمكانياته  

وخلي بقه الأقوياء كده 
أنا عندي شبل لسه يعني لسه في طور تكوين أنه يكون فارس تأخدوه يا بسنت يساعدكوا ههههههههههههههه 
ولا أبعت لكم يوسف هههههههههههههههه 



بشكر كل اللي مشتركين وبتمني ان عدد الفرق يزيد 
و بشكر جدا الأستاذ عاطف علي الأجابات الرائعه 
وأشكر أستاذ فاضل علي الجهد المبذول في التحكيم ووضع الأسئله العادله ( إلا حد ما  )



فاصل إعلاني 
فريق الفرسان يقدم وجبات ساخنه و مشروبات مثلجة لمشتركينه ومشجعينه*

----------


## بنت مصر

سورة المجادلة  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

سورة المجادلة  ::

----------


## فاضــل

أخي العزيز الصعيدي

تحية للجهد المبذول و شكرا على الإجابة

و لكن هذا المنتصف من حيث الحروف و تقسيم الأجزاء .. فهلا بذلتم مزيدا من الجهد في البحث عن المنصف من حيث الكلمات .. و لمحة للمساعدة    ::   .. فالإجابة في نفس السورة    ::  

و لا شكر على واجب يابن البلد .. و لكني أحب أن أشاركك الشكر و عظيم التقدير لأستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال

و اعتقد أن الفريقين بحاجة لبعض الراحة لالتقاط الأنفاس لذا سيكون يوم الجمعة إجازة على أن نستكمل السباق يوم السبت إن شاء الله .. و الله يعين الحمهور   ::

----------


## فاضــل

أخي العزيز الصعيدي

تحية للجهد المبذول و شكرا على الإجابة

و لكن هذا المنتصف من حيث الحروف و تقسيم الأجزاء .. فهلا بذلتم مزيدا من الجهد في البحث عن المنصف من حيث الكلمات .. و لمحة للمساعدة    ::   .. فالإجابة في نفس السورة    ::  

و لا شكر على واجب يابن البلد .. و لكني أحب أن أشاركك الشكر و عظيم التقدير لأستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال

و اعتقد أن الفريقين بحاجة لبعض الراحة لالتقاط الأنفاس لذا سيكون يوم الجمعة إجازة على أن نستكمل السباق يوم السبت إن شاء الله .. و الله يعين الحمهور   ::

----------


## فاضــل

أحسنت مرة أخرى يا بسنت   ::  

أعضاء فريق الأقوياء المختفين   ::   اظهروا  .. و إلا   ::  

تحية للجميع

----------


## فاضــل

أحسنت مرة أخرى يا بسنت   ::  

أعضاء فريق الأقوياء المختفين   ::   اظهروا  .. و إلا   ::  

تحية للجميع

----------


## الصعيدي

يافرسااااااااااان
يظهر إجابتنا مش أد كده
الريس مدينا فرصة .. وأنا عندي إجابة تانية
اللي موجود يلحقني عالماسينجر

الصعيدي

----------


## الصعيدي

يافرسااااااااااان
يظهر إجابتنا مش أد كده
الريس مدينا فرصة .. وأنا عندي إجابة تانية
اللي موجود يلحقني عالماسينجر

الصعيدي

----------


## أسد

*أول أعتذر عن تأخرى المرات السابقة وذلك كما أسلفت قبل ذلك لظروف مرضى 

الجواب هو : سورة المجادلة التى نزلت فى خولة بن ثعلبة 

لكم منى كل حب وتقدير*

----------


## أسد

*أول أعتذر عن تأخرى المرات السابقة وذلك كما أسلفت قبل ذلك لظروف مرضى 

الجواب هو : سورة المجادلة التى نزلت فى خولة بن ثعلبة 

لكم منى كل حب وتقدير*

----------


## atefhelal

*سؤالك يا أستاذ فاضل للجمهور :

كلنا نعرف أن للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد طول وعرض وارتفاع ، فهل ياترى هناك بعد رابع ؟؟ .

إجابة الجمهور :

سيظل للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد فقط ، أما إذا تحرك جسم فى الفراغ بسرعة غير منتظمة فقد نحتاج إلى بعد رابع ويمكن أن نكتفى بديناميكا نيوتن لتحديد مساره ، أما إذا تحرك بسرعة تقترب من سرعة الضوء فلن تصلح ديناميكا نيوتن ، وسوف نحتاج إلى هذا البعد الرابع وهو الزمن لتتبع مساره ورسمه فى الفراغ . 

ففى حالة الظواهر التى تجرى بسرعات تقارب سرعة الضوء ، فالقرائن تدعم النظام الفيزيائى الذى قدمه ألبرت إينشتين عام 1905 بنظريته فى النسبية الخاصة ، الذى أضاف فيها الزمن كبعد رابع ... وقد يصعب فهم النظرية على القارئ العادى لأنها عبارة عن سلسلة من المعادلات المعقدة فى مجال الرياضة العالية البحتة ، التى استخدمها بمهارة عام 1969 الفيلسوف الرياضى مارك كاك والفيزيائى ستانيسلو أولام فى تحدى واضح للذكاء والخيال الإنسانى فى كتابهم الذى صدر بعنوان " الرياضة والمنطق " ، وأعترف أننى قضيت حوالى عامين لاأقرأ غيره فى أوقات فراغى فى محاولة  فهمه  قبولا منى لتحدى الكاتبين رغم أنه كتاب صغير عبارة عن 204 صفحة ، والكتاب مازلت أحتفظ به للذكرى .

وبغرض تبسيط الأمر للمشاركين فى الصفحة الحالية يمكن القول كخلاصة للنظرية أنها تؤكد بطلان الأفكار التى طالما اعتبرناها بديهيات ، كالصفة المطلقة للزمان والمكان مثلا . وكان ضمن ماتؤكده وتؤدى إليه أيضا هذه النظرية هو اقتراح أن أقصى سرعة ممكنة فى الكون هى سرعة الضوء ، وأن الكتلة تبدوا وكأنها تزيد بزيادة السرعة ، وأخطر ماأدت إليه هذه النظرية هو أن الكتلة والطاقة خاصيتان متكافئتان ومتبادلتان وكان ذلك هو أساس تجارب الإنشطار النووى التى أدت فى النهاية إلى إنتاج أول فنبلتين ذريتين تم إسقاطهما على هيروشيما وناجازاكى باليابان ، ووضعت أمريكا بذلك نهاية منتصرة قذرة لها ولحلفائها فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ، ولذلك قصة كبيرة تحكى كيف تسرق أمريكا العقول من أعدائها وأصدقائها .

وبما أن الزمن المطلق قد تم استبعاده فى نظرية إينيشتين النسبية ، فإنه طبفا للنظريات الفيزيائية يمكن تمثيل أى واقعة مادية بنموذج ميكانيكى يخضع لقوانين نيوتن ، كما يمكن تمثيل الواقعة أيضا رياضيا فى هندسة زمانية مكانية ذات أربعة أبعاد طبقا للنظرية النسبية ، والتمثيل فى الحالتين صحيحا ، ونصل بهما إلى نتيجة واحدة فى حالة حركة الواقعة بسرعات تعودنا عليها فى حياتنا العادية ، أما فى حالة السرعات التى تقارب سرعة الضوء فلا يصلح معها استخدام قوانين نيوتن .. وقد وسّع إينيشتين بعد ذلك نظريته فى النسبية الخاصة إلى نظرية عامة ، وبحث بعد ذلك لعدة أعوام إدماج النظرية فى نظرية مجال موحد يمكن تطبيقها فى كل حالات ظواهر الجسيمات الدقيقة تحت الذرية والظواهر الكهرومغناطيسية . 

أرجو أن لاأكون قد أثقلت عليكم حيث كان يمكن الإجابة فى كلمة واحدة ، ولكنى كنت أخشى غموضها على البعض .

وتحياتى لأخى المتعب الحبيب فاضل ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*سؤالك يا أستاذ فاضل للجمهور :

كلنا نعرف أن للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد طول وعرض وارتفاع ، فهل ياترى هناك بعد رابع ؟؟ .

إجابة الجمهور :

سيظل للأجسام ثلاثة أبعاد فقط ، أما إذا تحرك جسم فى الفراغ بسرعة غير منتظمة فقد نحتاج إلى بعد رابع ويمكن أن نكتفى بديناميكا نيوتن لتحديد مساره ، أما إذا تحرك بسرعة تقترب من سرعة الضوء فلن تصلح ديناميكا نيوتن ، وسوف نحتاج إلى هذا البعد الرابع وهو الزمن لتتبع مساره ورسمه فى الفراغ . 

ففى حالة الظواهر التى تجرى بسرعات تقارب سرعة الضوء ، فالقرائن تدعم النظام الفيزيائى الذى قدمه ألبرت إينشتين عام 1905 بنظريته فى النسبية الخاصة ، الذى أضاف فيها الزمن كبعد رابع ... وقد يصعب فهم النظرية على القارئ العادى لأنها عبارة عن سلسلة من المعادلات المعقدة فى مجال الرياضة العالية البحتة ، التى استخدمها بمهارة عام 1969 الفيلسوف الرياضى مارك كاك والفيزيائى ستانيسلو أولام فى تحدى واضح للذكاء والخيال الإنسانى فى كتابهم الذى صدر بعنوان " الرياضة والمنطق " ، وأعترف أننى قضيت حوالى عامين لاأقرأ غيره فى أوقات فراغى فى محاولة  فهمه  قبولا منى لتحدى الكاتبين رغم أنه كتاب صغير عبارة عن 204 صفحة ، والكتاب مازلت أحتفظ به للذكرى .

وبغرض تبسيط الأمر للمشاركين فى الصفحة الحالية يمكن القول كخلاصة للنظرية أنها تؤكد بطلان الأفكار التى طالما اعتبرناها بديهيات ، كالصفة المطلقة للزمان والمكان مثلا . وكان ضمن ماتؤكده وتؤدى إليه أيضا هذه النظرية هو اقتراح أن أقصى سرعة ممكنة فى الكون هى سرعة الضوء ، وأن الكتلة تبدوا وكأنها تزيد بزيادة السرعة ، وأخطر ماأدت إليه هذه النظرية هو أن الكتلة والطاقة خاصيتان متكافئتان ومتبادلتان وكان ذلك هو أساس تجارب الإنشطار النووى التى أدت فى النهاية إلى إنتاج أول فنبلتين ذريتين تم إسقاطهما على هيروشيما وناجازاكى باليابان ، ووضعت أمريكا بذلك نهاية منتصرة قذرة لها ولحلفائها فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ، ولذلك قصة كبيرة تحكى كيف تسرق أمريكا العقول من أعدائها وأصدقائها .

وبما أن الزمن المطلق قد تم استبعاده فى نظرية إينيشتين النسبية ، فإنه طبفا للنظريات الفيزيائية يمكن تمثيل أى واقعة مادية بنموذج ميكانيكى يخضع لقوانين نيوتن ، كما يمكن تمثيل الواقعة أيضا رياضيا فى هندسة زمانية مكانية ذات أربعة أبعاد طبقا للنظرية النسبية ، والتمثيل فى الحالتين صحيحا ، ونصل بهما إلى نتيجة واحدة فى حالة حركة الواقعة بسرعات تعودنا عليها فى حياتنا العادية ، أما فى حالة السرعات التى تقارب سرعة الضوء فلا يصلح معها استخدام قوانين نيوتن .. وقد وسّع إينيشتين بعد ذلك نظريته فى النسبية الخاصة إلى نظرية عامة ، وبحث بعد ذلك لعدة أعوام إدماج النظرية فى نظرية مجال موحد يمكن تطبيقها فى كل حالات ظواهر الجسيمات الدقيقة تحت الذرية والظواهر الكهرومغناطيسية . 

أرجو أن لاأكون قد أثقلت عليكم حيث كان يمكن الإجابة فى كلمة واحدة ، ولكنى كنت أخشى غموضها على البعض .

وتحياتى لأخى المتعب الحبيب فاضل ..*

----------


## بنت مصر

فعلا والله متعب بينا ومش عارف يرضينا ازاي
خلاص يا استاذ فاضل انا مش مأموصة وخصوصا
ان اجابتي صح  :: 
ربنا ما يحرمناش من مجهودك يا استاذ فاضل

----------


## بنت مصر

فعلا والله متعب بينا ومش عارف يرضينا ازاي
خلاص يا استاذ فاضل انا مش مأموصة وخصوصا
ان اجابتي صح  :: 
ربنا ما يحرمناش من مجهودك يا استاذ فاضل

----------


## الصعيدي

تفضل يا أستاذ فاضل .. الإجابة الجديدة

الكلمة هي (وليتلطف) .. في قوله تعالى :

وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَابْعَثُوا
أَحَدَكُم بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَاماً فَلْيَأْتِكُم بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلَا يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ أَحَداً {19}

في سورة الكهف .. وحرف التاء فيها يتوسط حروف القرآن
 :Frown:  
إن شاء الله تكون صح المرة دي

----------


## الصعيدي

تفضل يا أستاذ فاضل .. الإجابة الجديدة

الكلمة هي (وليتلطف) .. في قوله تعالى :

وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَابْعَثُوا
أَحَدَكُم بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَاماً فَلْيَأْتِكُم بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلَا يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ أَحَداً {19}

في سورة الكهف .. وحرف التاء فيها يتوسط حروف القرآن
 :Frown:  
إن شاء الله تكون صح المرة دي

----------


## atefhelal

*تعبير " المتعب الحبيب" الذى وصفت به أخى الحبيب فاضل ، ذلك لأنه أتعبنى فعلا فى محاولة تبسيط الإجابة عن موضوع البعد الرابع وأمتعنى كثيرا فى نفس الوقت بانشغالى بهذا البعد إلى درجة التحليق بخيالى إلى موضوعات أخرى واستعادة بعضا من ذكريات خاصة جميلة.. وأبدى هنا استعدادى بكل حب وسرور إذا وجدت رغبة عند البعض فى محاولة للتبسيط أكثر فى شرح النظرية النسبية الخاصة لألبرت إينيشتين  التى قامت على فرضين :
·	نسبية المكان .
·	ثبوت سرعة الضوء
وقام على ذلك الفرضين استنتاجه للقوانين التى ربطت قياسات الزمان والمكان التى يجريها راصد بالقياساسات المماثلة التى يقوم بها راصد آخر يتحرك بحركة منتظمة بالنسبة للأول .. ثم طور إينيشتين نظرية النسبية الخاصة إلى " النظرية العامة للنسبية" وهى أعظم أعماله وكان ذلك فى برلين بين عامى 1915 و 1916 .


وخالص تحياتى وتقديرى للجهد الذى يقوم به الأخ الفاضل الحبيب / فاضل .*

----------


## atefhelal

*تعبير " المتعب الحبيب" الذى وصفت به أخى الحبيب فاضل ، ذلك لأنه أتعبنى فعلا فى محاولة تبسيط الإجابة عن موضوع البعد الرابع وأمتعنى كثيرا فى نفس الوقت بانشغالى بهذا البعد إلى درجة التحليق بخيالى إلى موضوعات أخرى واستعادة بعضا من ذكريات خاصة جميلة.. وأبدى هنا استعدادى بكل حب وسرور إذا وجدت رغبة عند البعض فى محاولة للتبسيط أكثر فى شرح النظرية النسبية الخاصة لألبرت إينيشتين  التى قامت على فرضين :
·	نسبية المكان .
·	ثبوت سرعة الضوء
وقام على ذلك الفرضين استنتاجه للقوانين التى ربطت قياسات الزمان والمكان التى يجريها راصد بالقياساسات المماثلة التى يقوم بها راصد آخر يتحرك بحركة منتظمة بالنسبة للأول .. ثم طور إينيشتين نظرية النسبية الخاصة إلى " النظرية العامة للنسبية" وهى أعظم أعماله وكان ذلك فى برلين بين عامى 1915 و 1916 .


وخالص تحياتى وتقديرى للجهد الذى يقوم به الأخ الفاضل الحبيب / فاضل .*

----------


## محمد فاروق

استاذى / عاطف هلال

خالص خالص خالص شكرى وتقديرى العميق للجرعات العلمية..... العالية القيمة...... فائقة الجودة....... بسيطة الشرح.

نعتذر لارهاق حضرتك معنا ولكن هذه ضريبة العلم الذى تحمله ولا تحرمنا من عطاء حضرتك.

ابنك / محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

استاذى / عاطف هلال

خالص خالص خالص شكرى وتقديرى العميق للجرعات العلمية..... العالية القيمة...... فائقة الجودة....... بسيطة الشرح.

نعتذر لارهاق حضرتك معنا ولكن هذه ضريبة العلم الذى تحمله ولا تحرمنا من عطاء حضرتك.

ابنك / محمد فاروق

----------


## فاضــل

إن كان هناك من يتوجب عليه الشكر فهو أنا 

كل الشكر لتفاعلكم و اهتمامكم و سعة علمكم .. و سعة صدركم

و شكر لا يدانيه شكر .. و تقدير لا يكافئه تقدير لأستاذنا الفاضل م. عاطف و أستسمحه إثقالي عليه و لكن طمعي في سعة علمه و وافر حلمه يغريني بطلب المزيد .. و من هنا أتوجه له بالدعوة لتبسيط شرح نظرية النسبية فالكثير يسمعون عنها و لكن لا يعرفون عن فحواها الكثير ..


---------------------------------------------------------

أخي الصعيدي  .. أخي أسد

أحسنتما .. و إن كانت بسنت قد سبقت بالإجابة فنجدد الشكر لها

---------------------------------------------------------

سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------

ورد في بعض سور القرآن استهلال للسورة ببعض الحروف المقطعة مثل ق , ن , الم ......

فكم عدد هذه الحروف التي وردت في بدايات السور .. ؟

و قد نظمها العلماء في جملة قصيرة و لكن لها علاقة بمغزى هذه الحروف .. فهل تعرف هذه الجملة؟


فريق الفرسان
------------

عند البدء في تعلم قواعد التجويد فمن أول ما يطالعك أحكام النون الساكنة .. و من المعروف أن للنون الساكنة أحكام هي الإخفاء و الإظهار و الإدغام و الإقلاب

حروف الإدغام ست: تجمعهم كلمة يرملون .. حيث أن الإدغام مع اللام و الراء بدون غنة .. و مع الحروف الأربع الباقية بغنة

هناك ثلاثة استثناءات في القرآن لهذا الحكم .. أرجو أن تسعفونا بها .. نكن لكم من الشاكرين

و نجدد التحية .. و الشكر

----------


## فاضــل

إن كان هناك من يتوجب عليه الشكر فهو أنا 

كل الشكر لتفاعلكم و اهتمامكم و سعة علمكم .. و سعة صدركم

و شكر لا يدانيه شكر .. و تقدير لا يكافئه تقدير لأستاذنا الفاضل م. عاطف و أستسمحه إثقالي عليه و لكن طمعي في سعة علمه و وافر حلمه يغريني بطلب المزيد .. و من هنا أتوجه له بالدعوة لتبسيط شرح نظرية النسبية فالكثير يسمعون عنها و لكن لا يعرفون عن فحواها الكثير ..


---------------------------------------------------------

أخي الصعيدي  .. أخي أسد

أحسنتما .. و إن كانت بسنت قد سبقت بالإجابة فنجدد الشكر لها

---------------------------------------------------------

سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------

ورد في بعض سور القرآن استهلال للسورة ببعض الحروف المقطعة مثل ق , ن , الم ......

فكم عدد هذه الحروف التي وردت في بدايات السور .. ؟

و قد نظمها العلماء في جملة قصيرة و لكن لها علاقة بمغزى هذه الحروف .. فهل تعرف هذه الجملة؟


فريق الفرسان
------------

عند البدء في تعلم قواعد التجويد فمن أول ما يطالعك أحكام النون الساكنة .. و من المعروف أن للنون الساكنة أحكام هي الإخفاء و الإظهار و الإدغام و الإقلاب

حروف الإدغام ست: تجمعهم كلمة يرملون .. حيث أن الإدغام مع اللام و الراء بدون غنة .. و مع الحروف الأربع الباقية بغنة

هناك ثلاثة استثناءات في القرآن لهذا الحكم .. أرجو أن تسعفونا بها .. نكن لكم من الشاكرين

و نجدد التحية .. و الشكر

----------


## الصاعق

الإدغام : معناه لغة الإدخال واصطلاحا التقاء حرف ساكن بحرف متحرك بحيث يصيران حرفا واحدا مشددا يرتفع اللسان عنه ارتفاعة واحدة أو نقول هو النطق بحرفين المدغم والمدغم فيه حرف واحد كالثاني مشددا ويكون في النون الساكنة والتنوين إذا أتى حرف من حروف المجموعة في كلمة " يرملون " وهي " الياء - والراء - والميم - واللام - الواو - النون " فإذا أتى بعد النون الساكنة أو التنوين أحد الحروف المذكورة وجب الإدغام أي إدخال النون أو التنوين في الحرف الذي بعدهما من حروف " يرملون " ونطقهما معا حرفا واحدا كالثاني مشددة مثال ذلك "من ربهم" ننطق النون الساكنة والراء التي بعدها راء مشددة أي ننطق بعد الميم في كلمة من راء مشددة وهكذا بقية الحروف ولكن هل تأتي الغنة في التنوين والنون في حالة الإدغام؟ أقول إن الإدغام في النون الساكنة والتنوين بالنسبة للغنة ينقسم إلى قسمين أولا : الإدغام بغنة ثانيا الإدغام بغير غنة فالإدغام بغنة يكون في النون الساكنة أو التنوين إذا أتى بعدهما أحد الحروف الأربعة من كلمة " يرملون " وهذه الحروف الأربعة هي " الياء - النون - الميم - الواو " وتجمعها كلمة " ينمو" أما الإدغام بغير غنة فيكون في النون الساكنة والتنوين إذا أتى بعدهما أحد الحرفين الباقيين من كلمة " يرملون " وهما الراء واللام وأمثلة الإدغام بغنة "من يومهم" "من نعمة" "من مال الله " " من ولي " " وجه يومئذ " " يؤمئذ ناعمة " " فتحا مبين " " بأكواب وأباريق " لاحظنا أننا أدغمنا النون أو التنوين في الحرف الذي بعدها ثم أتينا بالغنة وأمثلة الإدغام بغير غنة " من ربهم " " من لدن " " عيشة راضية " " قول لينا " لاحظنا أيضا أننا أتينا بالنون الساكنة والتنوين أدغمنا النون والتنوين في الحرف الذي بعدها لو كان الراء واللام ولم نأت بغنة والإدغام النون الساكنة في أحد حروف الإدغام شرط وهو أن تكون النون آخر الكلمة والحرف الذي تدغم فيه أول الكلمة الثانية مثل " من يومهم " فإذا انتفى هذا الشرط بأن كانت النون الساكنة مع حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة بل لابد من الإظهار *ويسمى بالإظهار المطلق ولا يوجد منه في القرآن الكريم إلا أربعة كلمات وهي " الدنيا - بنيان - صنوان - قنوان " فنظهر النون في هذه الكلمات أي نلصق طرف* لساننا في أصول الثنايا العليا ولا نأتي بغنة " الدنيا - بنيان - صنوان قنوان " التنوين مع اللام "هدى للمتقين "النون مع الراء في " من ربهم " التنوين مع الراء " في عيشة راضية " ويلاحظ أنني لم آت في النون بغنة عندما أدغمت هي أو التنوين في أحد هذين الحرفين اللام أو الراء ويلاحظ أيضاً أنني عندما ذكرت النون الساكنة والتنوين في حالة الإدغام أتيت للنون بمثال واحد وهو النون الساكنة مع حرف الإدغام بأن تكون النون في آخر كلمة والحرف الذي تدغم فيه في أول الكلمة التالية ولم أت بمثال يجمع النون مع حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة مثلما فعلنا في الحكم الأول وهو الإظهار ولماذا؟ لأن النون الساكنة في حالة الإدغام إذا أتى بعدها حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة فإنه يشترط في الإدغام أن تكون النون في آخر الكلمة ويكون حرف الإدغام في أول الكلمة التالية فلا يكونان في كلمة واحدة لأنهما إذا كانا في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة وذلك مثل " الدنيا" "بنيان" "صنوان" "قنوان" أتت النون مع حرف الإدغام في هذه الكلمات الأربعة في كلمة واحدة ولهذا لم ندغم النون في الياء لم نقل "الديا" و إنما قلنا "الدنيا" فأظهرنا النون قلنا " بنيان "ولم نقل " بيان " وقلنا " صنوان " ولم نقل " صوان " وقلنا " قنوان " ولم نقل" قوان " فأظهرنا النون في هذه الأمثلة ويلاحظ أنه لم يأت مع الإظهار غنة لأن الإظهار أيا كان نوعه لا غنة معه ولكن هذا الإظهار يسمى بالإظهار المطلق هذا ما كان بالنسبة للحكم الثاني وهو الإدغام
http://www.weislam.com/modules.php?name=As7ab&get=quran
أرق تحياتي
الفارس الأزرق

----------


## الصاعق

الإدغام : معناه لغة الإدخال واصطلاحا التقاء حرف ساكن بحرف متحرك بحيث يصيران حرفا واحدا مشددا يرتفع اللسان عنه ارتفاعة واحدة أو نقول هو النطق بحرفين المدغم والمدغم فيه حرف واحد كالثاني مشددا ويكون في النون الساكنة والتنوين إذا أتى حرف من حروف المجموعة في كلمة " يرملون " وهي " الياء - والراء - والميم - واللام - الواو - النون " فإذا أتى بعد النون الساكنة أو التنوين أحد الحروف المذكورة وجب الإدغام أي إدخال النون أو التنوين في الحرف الذي بعدهما من حروف " يرملون " ونطقهما معا حرفا واحدا كالثاني مشددة مثال ذلك "من ربهم" ننطق النون الساكنة والراء التي بعدها راء مشددة أي ننطق بعد الميم في كلمة من راء مشددة وهكذا بقية الحروف ولكن هل تأتي الغنة في التنوين والنون في حالة الإدغام؟ أقول إن الإدغام في النون الساكنة والتنوين بالنسبة للغنة ينقسم إلى قسمين أولا : الإدغام بغنة ثانيا الإدغام بغير غنة فالإدغام بغنة يكون في النون الساكنة أو التنوين إذا أتى بعدهما أحد الحروف الأربعة من كلمة " يرملون " وهذه الحروف الأربعة هي " الياء - النون - الميم - الواو " وتجمعها كلمة " ينمو" أما الإدغام بغير غنة فيكون في النون الساكنة والتنوين إذا أتى بعدهما أحد الحرفين الباقيين من كلمة " يرملون " وهما الراء واللام وأمثلة الإدغام بغنة "من يومهم" "من نعمة" "من مال الله " " من ولي " " وجه يومئذ " " يؤمئذ ناعمة " " فتحا مبين " " بأكواب وأباريق " لاحظنا أننا أدغمنا النون أو التنوين في الحرف الذي بعدها ثم أتينا بالغنة وأمثلة الإدغام بغير غنة " من ربهم " " من لدن " " عيشة راضية " " قول لينا " لاحظنا أيضا أننا أتينا بالنون الساكنة والتنوين أدغمنا النون والتنوين في الحرف الذي بعدها لو كان الراء واللام ولم نأت بغنة والإدغام النون الساكنة في أحد حروف الإدغام شرط وهو أن تكون النون آخر الكلمة والحرف الذي تدغم فيه أول الكلمة الثانية مثل " من يومهم " فإذا انتفى هذا الشرط بأن كانت النون الساكنة مع حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة بل لابد من الإظهار *ويسمى بالإظهار المطلق ولا يوجد منه في القرآن الكريم إلا أربعة كلمات وهي " الدنيا - بنيان - صنوان - قنوان " فنظهر النون في هذه الكلمات أي نلصق طرف* لساننا في أصول الثنايا العليا ولا نأتي بغنة " الدنيا - بنيان - صنوان قنوان " التنوين مع اللام "هدى للمتقين "النون مع الراء في " من ربهم " التنوين مع الراء " في عيشة راضية " ويلاحظ أنني لم آت في النون بغنة عندما أدغمت هي أو التنوين في أحد هذين الحرفين اللام أو الراء ويلاحظ أيضاً أنني عندما ذكرت النون الساكنة والتنوين في حالة الإدغام أتيت للنون بمثال واحد وهو النون الساكنة مع حرف الإدغام بأن تكون النون في آخر كلمة والحرف الذي تدغم فيه في أول الكلمة التالية ولم أت بمثال يجمع النون مع حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة مثلما فعلنا في الحكم الأول وهو الإظهار ولماذا؟ لأن النون الساكنة في حالة الإدغام إذا أتى بعدها حرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة فإنه يشترط في الإدغام أن تكون النون في آخر الكلمة ويكون حرف الإدغام في أول الكلمة التالية فلا يكونان في كلمة واحدة لأنهما إذا كانا في كلمة واحدة فلا إدغام ولا غنة وذلك مثل " الدنيا" "بنيان" "صنوان" "قنوان" أتت النون مع حرف الإدغام في هذه الكلمات الأربعة في كلمة واحدة ولهذا لم ندغم النون في الياء لم نقل "الديا" و إنما قلنا "الدنيا" فأظهرنا النون قلنا " بنيان "ولم نقل " بيان " وقلنا " صنوان " ولم نقل " صوان " وقلنا " قنوان " ولم نقل" قوان " فأظهرنا النون في هذه الأمثلة ويلاحظ أنه لم يأت مع الإظهار غنة لأن الإظهار أيا كان نوعه لا غنة معه ولكن هذا الإظهار يسمى بالإظهار المطلق هذا ما كان بالنسبة للحكم الثاني وهو الإدغام
http://www.weislam.com/modules.php?name=As7ab&get=quran
أرق تحياتي
الفارس الأزرق

----------


## فاضــل

الله أكبر

أحسنت ايها الصاعق .. و أحسنتم أيها الفرسان

عندما وضعت السؤال لم تكن "الدنيا" في ذهني لذا كانت الاستثناءات ثلاثة فشكرا لك يا أحمد على تذكيري بالرابعة

الفرسان متقدمون باستمرار و الأقوياء يحتاجون لبعض الفيتامينات   ::

----------


## فاضــل

الله أكبر

أحسنت ايها الصاعق .. و أحسنتم أيها الفرسان

عندما وضعت السؤال لم تكن "الدنيا" في ذهني لذا كانت الاستثناءات ثلاثة فشكرا لك يا أحمد على تذكيري بالرابعة

الفرسان متقدمون باستمرار و الأقوياء يحتاجون لبعض الفيتامينات   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

14 حرف صح؟؟


النصف التاني الخاص بالجملة مش عارفاه
ححاول فيه لنهاية اليوم


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

14 حرف صح؟؟


النصف التاني الخاص بالجملة مش عارفاه
ححاول فيه لنهاية اليوم


بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

أقترح تغيير أسم فريق الأقوياء إلى فريق" قوية " وهي أختنا العزيزة بسنت التي تركها رجال الفريق وحدها على خط النار
تحياتي لأختي بسنت وتمنياتي بالمزيد من التوفيق
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

أقترح تغيير أسم فريق الأقوياء إلى فريق" قوية " وهي أختنا العزيزة بسنت التي تركها رجال الفريق وحدها على خط النار
تحياتي لأختي بسنت وتمنياتي بالمزيد من التوفيق
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## فاضــل

صح و الله يا بسنت .. و الجملة أتمنى أن توفقي في العثور عليها 

و اليوم آخر فرصة للمتغيبين من الأقوياء و بعده سيكون في الأمور أمور

----------


## فاضــل

صح و الله يا بسنت .. و الجملة أتمنى أن توفقي في العثور عليها 

و اليوم آخر فرصة للمتغيبين من الأقوياء و بعده سيكون في الأمور أمور

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الأجابة على السؤال والذى هو 


فكم عدد هذه الحروف التي وردت في بدايات السور .. ؟

و قد نظمها العلماء في جملة قصيرة و لكن لها علاقة بمغزى هذه الحروف .. فهل تعرف هذه الجملة؟


** عدد الحرف التى وردت فى بدايات السور ؟

مقدمة لابد منها 

بالنسبة إلى عدد السور التى بدأت بالأحرف المقطعة هو( 29 ) سورة بما فى ذلك سورة طه

&& أم بالنسبة إلى الأحرف المقطعة فى القرآن كله ( الحروف بأكملها 78 بما فى ذلك طه) بدءاً من البقرة وحتى سورة القلم

&& أم بالنسبة إلى عدد الكلمات المقطعة ( مثل – الم - ن – حم) فهو 30 كلمة بما فى ذلك سورة الشورى التى وردت فيها مرتين 

====>>   أم بالنسبة إلى عدد هذه الحروف التى وردت فى بدايات السور......... ( وهو مربط الفرس ولب الموضوع ) 

قال العلامة بن كثير فى تفسيره ( فى أول  سورة البقرة )
( . قلت مجموع الحروف المذكورة في أوائل السور بحذف المكرر منها أربعة عشر حرفا وهي - ال م ص ر ك ه ي ع ط س ح ق ن- يجمعها قولك: نص حكيم قاطع له سر.وهي نصف الحروف عددا والمذكور منها أشرف من المتروك وبيان ذلك من صناعة التصريف 


أم بالنسبة إلى الأجابة على السؤال الثانى – وأن كنت ذكرته آنفا- فهو عبارة جملة 

 (: نص حكيم قاطع له سر )
 لك منى أخى الحبيب كل حب وتقدير .... ولكل من شارك فى الحوار القيم  :: 
وأتمنى أن لا يحرمنا أستاذنا عاطف هلال : من تلك المعلومات القيمة التى يضيفها 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الأجابة على السؤال والذى هو 


فكم عدد هذه الحروف التي وردت في بدايات السور .. ؟

و قد نظمها العلماء في جملة قصيرة و لكن لها علاقة بمغزى هذه الحروف .. فهل تعرف هذه الجملة؟


** عدد الحرف التى وردت فى بدايات السور ؟

مقدمة لابد منها 

بالنسبة إلى عدد السور التى بدأت بالأحرف المقطعة هو( 29 ) سورة بما فى ذلك سورة طه

&& أم بالنسبة إلى الأحرف المقطعة فى القرآن كله ( الحروف بأكملها 78 بما فى ذلك طه) بدءاً من البقرة وحتى سورة القلم

&& أم بالنسبة إلى عدد الكلمات المقطعة ( مثل – الم - ن – حم) فهو 30 كلمة بما فى ذلك سورة الشورى التى وردت فيها مرتين 

====>>   أم بالنسبة إلى عدد هذه الحروف التى وردت فى بدايات السور......... ( وهو مربط الفرس ولب الموضوع ) 

قال العلامة بن كثير فى تفسيره ( فى أول  سورة البقرة )
( . قلت مجموع الحروف المذكورة في أوائل السور بحذف المكرر منها أربعة عشر حرفا وهي - ال م ص ر ك ه ي ع ط س ح ق ن- يجمعها قولك: نص حكيم قاطع له سر.وهي نصف الحروف عددا والمذكور منها أشرف من المتروك وبيان ذلك من صناعة التصريف 


أم بالنسبة إلى الأجابة على السؤال الثانى – وأن كنت ذكرته آنفا- فهو عبارة جملة 

 (: نص حكيم قاطع له سر )
 لك منى أخى الحبيب كل حب وتقدير .... ولكل من شارك فى الحوار القيم  :: 
وأتمنى أن لا يحرمنا أستاذنا عاطف هلال : من تلك المعلومات القيمة التى يضيفها 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابن البلد

يا يعيش يا يعيش يعيش يعيش يعيش 
 :4:  :4:  :4: 

كل يوم أدخل اشجع 
بس علي فكرة يا أ/ فاضل انت دوختنا لاننا لقيناهم أربعه وقعدنا نقول هو قال تلاته هو قال تلاته فأقسمنا بالتلاته أنهم اربعه في الآخر ونزلنا بقه الحل 


بسنت مش محتاجه مساعده يوسف موجود 
بيقولك حاجه زي عسلكم نقص او كم عسل نقص 
 :: 
حطي الحروف قدامك وحاولي تعملي منها جمله 
 :: 
راجعي دروس أحمد عامر مش عندك علي الجهاز 


ونرجع تاني ونقول
يعيش يعيش يعيش
فريق الفرسان 
وتحيه كبيره للفارس الأزرق المجتهد دائما  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

يا يعيش يا يعيش يعيش يعيش يعيش 
 :4:  :4:  :4: 

كل يوم أدخل اشجع 
بس علي فكرة يا أ/ فاضل انت دوختنا لاننا لقيناهم أربعه وقعدنا نقول هو قال تلاته هو قال تلاته فأقسمنا بالتلاته أنهم اربعه في الآخر ونزلنا بقه الحل 


بسنت مش محتاجه مساعده يوسف موجود 
بيقولك حاجه زي عسلكم نقص او كم عسل نقص 
 :: 
حطي الحروف قدامك وحاولي تعملي منها جمله 
 :: 
راجعي دروس أحمد عامر مش عندك علي الجهاز 


ونرجع تاني ونقول
يعيش يعيش يعيش
فريق الفرسان 
وتحيه كبيره للفارس الأزرق المجتهد دائما  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

فين صحيح سؤال الجمهور 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

فين صحيح سؤال الجمهور 
 ::

----------


## أسد

> أقترح تغيير أسم فريق الأقوياء إلى فريق" قوية " وهي أختنا العزيزة بسنت التي تركها رجال الفريق وحدها على خط النار
> تحياتي لأختي بسنت وتمنياتي بالمزيد من التوفيق
> أرق تحياتي
> الصاعق


ومن قال لك أننا تركنها وما هكذا يكون الخطاب   ::  

وعلى العموم لا نقبل أقتراحك هذا  ::  

وأتمنى أن تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب  ::   ::  

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد

> أقترح تغيير أسم فريق الأقوياء إلى فريق" قوية " وهي أختنا العزيزة بسنت التي تركها رجال الفريق وحدها على خط النار
> تحياتي لأختي بسنت وتمنياتي بالمزيد من التوفيق
> أرق تحياتي
> الصاعق


ومن قال لك أننا تركنها وما هكذا يكون الخطاب   ::  

وعلى العموم لا نقبل أقتراحك هذا  ::  

وأتمنى أن تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب  ::   ::  

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الصعيدي

أعصابكم يا جماعة .. أعصابكم
الموضوع سخن أوي مع إن المفروض إن الحرب سلمية
بس برضه فريق الأقوياء (.............)  :: 
أقوياء أوي  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

أعصابكم يا جماعة .. أعصابكم
الموضوع سخن أوي مع إن المفروض إن الحرب سلمية
بس برضه فريق الأقوياء (.............)  :: 
أقوياء أوي  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة كده يا اسد ربنا يخليك شكرا على اجابتك الجميلة

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة كده يا اسد ربنا يخليك شكرا على اجابتك الجميلة

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا مسابقة جميلة جدا 
وما شاء الله انا استفدت منها فى جميع المجالات
وانا عارفة انى جيت متأخر
بس لو فتحتوا باب الاشتراك
فانا نفسى اشترك فى فريق الاقوياء
وربنا يوفقكم*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا مسابقة جميلة جدا 
وما شاء الله انا استفدت منها فى جميع المجالات
وانا عارفة انى جيت متأخر
بس لو فتحتوا باب الاشتراك
فانا نفسى اشترك فى فريق الاقوياء
وربنا يوفقكم*

----------


## الإيهاب

أخي العزيز فاضل أرجو تغيير السؤال لانه بالصعوبة بما كان حل هذا السؤال وعلى حد علمي في 14 من أصل 28 حرف أستهلال موجود في القرآن الكريم .

أرجو ان تغير السؤال لإستمرار المسابقة لانه الظاهر ان فريق الفرسان هيفوز

----------


## الإيهاب

أخي العزيز فاضل أرجو تغيير السؤال لانه بالصعوبة بما كان حل هذا السؤال وعلى حد علمي في 14 من أصل 28 حرف أستهلال موجود في القرآن الكريم .

أرجو ان تغير السؤال لإستمرار المسابقة لانه الظاهر ان فريق الفرسان هيفوز

----------


## الصاعق

أخي أسد
مرحباً بعودتك وأرجو من الله أن يكون قد من عليك بالشفاء
وبالنسبه لتغييرأسم الفريق دي طبعاً مداعبه بريئه
أخي الإيهاب
يعني عشان شكلنا هنفوز المشرف يغير الأسئله ...ماشي ياعم 
أرق تحياتي لجميع المشاركين
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

أخي أسد
مرحباً بعودتك وأرجو من الله أن يكون قد من عليك بالشفاء
وبالنسبه لتغييرأسم الفريق دي طبعاً مداعبه بريئه
أخي الإيهاب
يعني عشان شكلنا هنفوز المشرف يغير الأسئله ...ماشي ياعم 
أرق تحياتي لجميع المشاركين
الصاعق

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخي العزيز فاضل أرجو تغيير السؤال لانه بالصعوبة بما كان حل هذا السؤال وعلى حد علمي في 14 من أصل 28 حرف أستهلال موجود في القرآن الكريم .
> 
> أرجو ان تغير السؤال لإستمرار المسابقة لانه الظاهر ان فريق الفرسان هيفوز


 يا أستاذ إيهاب ما أسد جاوب خلاص علي الإجابه



يا بسمة 
فكري كويس
اديكي شايفه العينه بتاعت الأقوياء ههههههههههه
لايصين  :: 
 :4: 
خليكي مع الفرسان أو كوني لنفسك فريق بقه  :3:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخي العزيز فاضل أرجو تغيير السؤال لانه بالصعوبة بما كان حل هذا السؤال وعلى حد علمي في 14 من أصل 28 حرف أستهلال موجود في القرآن الكريم .
> 
> أرجو ان تغير السؤال لإستمرار المسابقة لانه الظاهر ان فريق الفرسان هيفوز


 يا أستاذ إيهاب ما أسد جاوب خلاص علي الإجابه



يا بسمة 
فكري كويس
اديكي شايفه العينه بتاعت الأقوياء ههههههههههه
لايصين  :: 
 :4: 
خليكي مع الفرسان أو كوني لنفسك فريق بقه  :3:

----------


## بنت مصر

تعالي يا بسمة انضمي لفريق الاقوياء

----------


## بنت مصر

تعالي يا بسمة انضمي لفريق الاقوياء

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

أحسنتم ..

الحروف 14 و الجملة كما ذكرها أخي أسد صحيحة  نص حكيم قاطع له سر

و نرحب بأختنا بسمة و نعلن انضمامها لفريق الأقوياء

و الجمهور يبدو أنه قد بدأ يتململ من الأسئلة و كانت الدعوة قد وجهت إليه لعرض نظرية النسبية و ما زالت الدعوة قائمة   ::  

أخي إيهاب الأسئلة أحاول قدر إمكاني وضعها للفائدة و ليس بغرض التنافس الشخصي لذا أرجو أن نوسع جميعا دائرة البحث عن المعلومة لأن الفائدة هي الهدف و ليس تقدم أحد الفريقين على الآخر

و أرونا الهمة


فريق الأقوياء
-------------------

نسمع كل يوم عن أمراض العصر و منها تصلب الشرايين, و عند استعراض الأسباب نجد منها ارتفاع الكوليسترول و قلة النشاط البدني ......و اسباب أخرى

فما هو الكوليسترول؟  (باختصار)

و ما هي فوائده ؟ 

و ما هي أضراره؟

و ما هي الكمية التي يحتاجها الفرد العادي بشكل طبيعي يوميا؟



فريق الفرسان
-----------------

نسمع كثيرا عن الفيتامينات و احتياجنا إليها للزومها للعمليات الحيوية داخل الخلايا و لتقوية جهاز المناعة

فماذا تعني كلمة فيتامين (Vitamin) ؟ 

و من أين اشتقت؟

و كيف تم اكتشافها .. و الحاجة إليها؟  

و نرجو الجمهور إن يسامحنا .. و ندعوه لمعاودة اللقاء .. فلا مباراة بدون جمهور   ::  

تحية للجميع

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

أحسنتم ..

الحروف 14 و الجملة كما ذكرها أخي أسد صحيحة  نص حكيم قاطع له سر

و نرحب بأختنا بسمة و نعلن انضمامها لفريق الأقوياء

و الجمهور يبدو أنه قد بدأ يتململ من الأسئلة و كانت الدعوة قد وجهت إليه لعرض نظرية النسبية و ما زالت الدعوة قائمة   ::  

أخي إيهاب الأسئلة أحاول قدر إمكاني وضعها للفائدة و ليس بغرض التنافس الشخصي لذا أرجو أن نوسع جميعا دائرة البحث عن المعلومة لأن الفائدة هي الهدف و ليس تقدم أحد الفريقين على الآخر

و أرونا الهمة


فريق الأقوياء
-------------------

نسمع كل يوم عن أمراض العصر و منها تصلب الشرايين, و عند استعراض الأسباب نجد منها ارتفاع الكوليسترول و قلة النشاط البدني ......و اسباب أخرى

فما هو الكوليسترول؟  (باختصار)

و ما هي فوائده ؟ 

و ما هي أضراره؟

و ما هي الكمية التي يحتاجها الفرد العادي بشكل طبيعي يوميا؟



فريق الفرسان
-----------------

نسمع كثيرا عن الفيتامينات و احتياجنا إليها للزومها للعمليات الحيوية داخل الخلايا و لتقوية جهاز المناعة

فماذا تعني كلمة فيتامين (Vitamin) ؟ 

و من أين اشتقت؟

و كيف تم اكتشافها .. و الحاجة إليها؟  

و نرجو الجمهور إن يسامحنا .. و ندعوه لمعاودة اللقاء .. فلا مباراة بدون جمهور   ::  

تحية للجميع

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*الكولسترول* 

*هو مادة بلورية تصنف ضمن الستيرويد Steroid و كذلك يصنف من الدهون لأنه يذوب فيها و لا يذوب في الماء.

الكولسترول يوجد طبيعياً في المخ و الأعصاب و الكبد و الدم و العصارة الصفراوية, و الكولسترول ضروري لعمل الجسم بصورة سليمة و حوالي 80% من مجموع الكولسترول في الدم يتم  تصنيعه في الكبد و 20% من المصادر الغذائية.*

*الكولسترول في الجسم يستخدم في: (فوائدة)*
*
1-بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2-عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد. 
3-حماية العظام
4-عنصر ضروري وهام لانقباضات العضلات
 5-ووظائف القلب، والمحافظة على الجهاز العصبي
 6-وامتصاص فيتامين ب-12
 7-وفى عمليات تجلط الدم الطبيعية.*

*ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 

هناك نوعان من البروتينات الدهنية :

1- بروتينات دهنية قليلة الكثافة Low Density Lipoproteins و يرمز لها ب LDL  و هي البروتينات التي تحمل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة, و تحتوي على كمية كبيرة منه و هي ما يسمى "بالكولسترول الضار". 

2- بروتينات دهنية عالية الكثافة High Density Lipoproteins و يرمز لها ب HDL  و هي البروتينات التي تلتقط الكولسترول من مجرى الدم بعد أخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و إعادته للكبد ليدخل مرة أخرى في تكوين البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة لنقله مرة أخرى لخلايا الجسم أو يدخل في تكوين (يفرز) العصارة الصفراوية Bile , و تحتوي هذه البروتينات على كمية منخفضة من الكولسترول و هي ما يسمى "بالكولسترول المفيد أو الحميد".*


* اضراره زيادة الكوليسترول:*

*و يظل هذا النظام متوازناً ما لم تزداد كمية الكولسترول عن القدر الذي يمكن جمعه بسرعة أو  انخفاض كمية البروتينات عالية الكثافة للقيام بجمع الكولسترول من الدم فأن الكولسترول يترسب في جدار الأوعية الدموية (الشرايين) مسبباً تصلبها و انسدادها مما يؤدي إلى أمراض القلب مثل الذبحة الصدرية و النوبات القلبية و أمراض الشرايين الطرفية مثل قصور تدفق الدم إلى الرجل و كذلك الجلطة الدماغية.*

*الكمية التى يحتاجها الفرد العادى يوميا:*

*يوصى بعدم تعدي كمية الكوليستيرول المأخوذة عن طريق الطعام 300 مليجرام يومياً (للبالغين).
(بس دى انا مش متأكدة منها
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*الكولسترول* 

*هو مادة بلورية تصنف ضمن الستيرويد Steroid و كذلك يصنف من الدهون لأنه يذوب فيها و لا يذوب في الماء.

الكولسترول يوجد طبيعياً في المخ و الأعصاب و الكبد و الدم و العصارة الصفراوية, و الكولسترول ضروري لعمل الجسم بصورة سليمة و حوالي 80% من مجموع الكولسترول في الدم يتم  تصنيعه في الكبد و 20% من المصادر الغذائية.*

*الكولسترول في الجسم يستخدم في: (فوائدة)*
*
1-بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2-عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد. 
3-حماية العظام
4-عنصر ضروري وهام لانقباضات العضلات
 5-ووظائف القلب، والمحافظة على الجهاز العصبي
 6-وامتصاص فيتامين ب-12
 7-وفى عمليات تجلط الدم الطبيعية.*

*ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 

هناك نوعان من البروتينات الدهنية :

1- بروتينات دهنية قليلة الكثافة Low Density Lipoproteins و يرمز لها ب LDL  و هي البروتينات التي تحمل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة, و تحتوي على كمية كبيرة منه و هي ما يسمى "بالكولسترول الضار". 

2- بروتينات دهنية عالية الكثافة High Density Lipoproteins و يرمز لها ب HDL  و هي البروتينات التي تلتقط الكولسترول من مجرى الدم بعد أخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و إعادته للكبد ليدخل مرة أخرى في تكوين البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة لنقله مرة أخرى لخلايا الجسم أو يدخل في تكوين (يفرز) العصارة الصفراوية Bile , و تحتوي هذه البروتينات على كمية منخفضة من الكولسترول و هي ما يسمى "بالكولسترول المفيد أو الحميد".*


* اضراره زيادة الكوليسترول:*

*و يظل هذا النظام متوازناً ما لم تزداد كمية الكولسترول عن القدر الذي يمكن جمعه بسرعة أو  انخفاض كمية البروتينات عالية الكثافة للقيام بجمع الكولسترول من الدم فأن الكولسترول يترسب في جدار الأوعية الدموية (الشرايين) مسبباً تصلبها و انسدادها مما يؤدي إلى أمراض القلب مثل الذبحة الصدرية و النوبات القلبية و أمراض الشرايين الطرفية مثل قصور تدفق الدم إلى الرجل و كذلك الجلطة الدماغية.*

*الكمية التى يحتاجها الفرد العادى يوميا:*

*يوصى بعدم تعدي كمية الكوليستيرول المأخوذة عن طريق الطعام 300 مليجرام يومياً (للبالغين).
(بس دى انا مش متأكدة منها
*

----------


## الإيهاب

يلا حلتيها يا بسمة أمل

----------


## الإيهاب

يلا حلتيها يا بسمة أمل

----------


## فاضــل

يا مرحبا ببسمة الأمل التي تعيد الأمل لفريق الأقوياء لتزيدهم قوة

أحسنت يا بسمة و إجابة موفقة

***يوصى بعدم تعدي كمية الكوليستيرول المأخوذة عن طريق الطعام 300 مليجرام يومياً (للبالغين).
(بس دى انا مش متأكدة منها)***

تأكدي منها الآن .. الرقم صحيح .. و لكن هل تدري كم مليجرام من الكوليسترول في صفار بيضة واحدة ؟ 300 مليجرام   ::  

ها هو السبق يعود لفريق الأقوياء .. و لكني على ثقة أن الفرسان لن يتأخروا

و أين أنت يا جمهور .. الجمهور يفتقدك

----------


## فاضــل

يا مرحبا ببسمة الأمل التي تعيد الأمل لفريق الأقوياء لتزيدهم قوة

أحسنت يا بسمة و إجابة موفقة

***يوصى بعدم تعدي كمية الكوليستيرول المأخوذة عن طريق الطعام 300 مليجرام يومياً (للبالغين).
(بس دى انا مش متأكدة منها)***

تأكدي منها الآن .. الرقم صحيح .. و لكن هل تدري كم مليجرام من الكوليسترول في صفار بيضة واحدة ؟ 300 مليجرام   ::  

ها هو السبق يعود لفريق الأقوياء .. و لكني على ثقة أن الفرسان لن يتأخروا

و أين أنت يا جمهور .. الجمهور يفتقدك

----------


## بنت مصر

فما هو الكوليسترول؟ (باختصار)
الكولسترول مادة بلورية تصنف ضمن الستيرويد Steroid 
و كذلك يصنف من الدهون لأنه يذوب فيها و لا يذوب في الماء.

ويوجد الكوليسترول طبيعياً في المخ و الأعصاب و الكبد و الدم و العصارة الصفراوية, 
و الكولسترول ضروري لعمل الجسم بصورة سليمة و حوالي 80% من مجموع 
الكولسترول في الدم يتم  تصنيعه في الكبد و 20% من المصادر الغذائية.

ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة 
البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه 
و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 


و ما هي فوائده ؟ 
الكوليسترول هو أحد أنواع الدهون التي يحتاجها الجسم لبناء الصحة السليمة .
بسبب ارتباط الكوليسترول بأمراض القلب ، يربط الناس الكوليسترول دائماً بالعوامل 
السلبية له ، الا انه له فوائد هامة نوجزها فيما يلي:

1- بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2- إنتاج الهرمونات الجنسية Sex Hormones. 
3- عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد. 


و ما هي أضراره؟
1- عندما يرتفع مستوى الكوليسترول وثلاثي الجلسريد (وهو نوع من أنواع الدهون أيضاً) 
في الدم ، ترتفع بالتالي نسبة الدهون التي تحتوي علي الكوليسترول في الأوعية الدموية . 
ومع مرور الوقت تقوم هذه الدهون الزائدة بسد الشرايين وتضييقها وبالتالي تهدد كمية تدفق 
الدم في الجسم وتتسبب في حدوث ما يسمى بتصلب الشرايين فيمنع وصول الكمية الكافية 
من الأوكسجين إلي الدم وذلك يعني ازدياد فرص حدوث أزمات قلبية  كما الحال في نقص 
كمية تدفق الدم في المخ قد يسبب حدوث سكتة دماغية .
وتؤدي نسبة الكوليسترول العالية في الدم ايضا إلي الإصابة ببعض أنواع السرطانات .


المستوى الأمثل للكوليسترول:
إذا كنت في صحة جيدة:
إجمالي نسبة الكوليسترول: أقل من 200 ملجم في كل عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
إجمالي ثلاثي الجلسريد: أقل من 200 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
مستوى HDL: أكثر من 45 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
مستوى LDL: أقل من 130 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .

----------


## بنت مصر

فما هو الكوليسترول؟ (باختصار)
الكولسترول مادة بلورية تصنف ضمن الستيرويد Steroid 
و كذلك يصنف من الدهون لأنه يذوب فيها و لا يذوب في الماء.

ويوجد الكوليسترول طبيعياً في المخ و الأعصاب و الكبد و الدم و العصارة الصفراوية, 
و الكولسترول ضروري لعمل الجسم بصورة سليمة و حوالي 80% من مجموع 
الكولسترول في الدم يتم  تصنيعه في الكبد و 20% من المصادر الغذائية.

ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة 
البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه 
و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 


و ما هي فوائده ؟ 
الكوليسترول هو أحد أنواع الدهون التي يحتاجها الجسم لبناء الصحة السليمة .
بسبب ارتباط الكوليسترول بأمراض القلب ، يربط الناس الكوليسترول دائماً بالعوامل 
السلبية له ، الا انه له فوائد هامة نوجزها فيما يلي:

1- بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2- إنتاج الهرمونات الجنسية Sex Hormones. 
3- عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد. 


و ما هي أضراره؟
1- عندما يرتفع مستوى الكوليسترول وثلاثي الجلسريد (وهو نوع من أنواع الدهون أيضاً) 
في الدم ، ترتفع بالتالي نسبة الدهون التي تحتوي علي الكوليسترول في الأوعية الدموية . 
ومع مرور الوقت تقوم هذه الدهون الزائدة بسد الشرايين وتضييقها وبالتالي تهدد كمية تدفق 
الدم في الجسم وتتسبب في حدوث ما يسمى بتصلب الشرايين فيمنع وصول الكمية الكافية 
من الأوكسجين إلي الدم وذلك يعني ازدياد فرص حدوث أزمات قلبية  كما الحال في نقص 
كمية تدفق الدم في المخ قد يسبب حدوث سكتة دماغية .
وتؤدي نسبة الكوليسترول العالية في الدم ايضا إلي الإصابة ببعض أنواع السرطانات .


المستوى الأمثل للكوليسترول:
إذا كنت في صحة جيدة:
إجمالي نسبة الكوليسترول: أقل من 200 ملجم في كل عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
إجمالي ثلاثي الجلسريد: أقل من 200 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
مستوى HDL: أكثر من 45 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .
مستوى LDL: أقل من 130 ملجم/عُشر لتر (mg/dl) .

----------


## فاضــل

أدعو باقي فريق الأقوياء أن يضع كل منهم إجابة على نفس السؤال لأن كل إجابة بها جزء من معلومة ليست في الأخرى فبذلك نلملم شتات السؤال كله   ::  

شكرا يا بسنت على الإجابة الوافية .. مع فضل السبق لبسمة أمل

و في انتظار البقية   :Confused:

----------


## فاضــل

أدعو باقي فريق الأقوياء أن يضع كل منهم إجابة على نفس السؤال لأن كل إجابة بها جزء من معلومة ليست في الأخرى فبذلك نلملم شتات السؤال كله   ::  

شكرا يا بسنت على الإجابة الوافية .. مع فضل السبق لبسمة أمل

و في انتظار البقية   :Confused:

----------


## بنت مصر

منورة يا احلى بسمة ولو اني جاوبت متأخر
شكرا ليكي جدا على اجابتك اللي ردت فيا الروح  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

منورة يا احلى بسمة ولو اني جاوبت متأخر
شكرا ليكي جدا على اجابتك اللي ردت فيا الروح  ::

----------


## الصاعق

اكتشفت الفيتامينات بعد الاستدلال على منافعها فهي عبارة عن مواد عضوية كيماوية ذات أهمية عظيمة في المحافظة على حالة الجسم الصحية، وهي مواد يصعب تفسيرها بالمعنى الصحيح. ويرجع ظهور الفيتامينات في عالم التغذية إلى الفترة الواقعة بين عامي 1820-1910 عندما أتضح للعلماء أن أمراض البري بري والإسقربوط والكساح ما هي الا أمراض تولدت عن سوء التغذية من نقص مواد معينة. إن كلمة فيتامين أطلقها العلامة فانك سنة 1912 إسما لهذه المواد العضوية وتشتمل كلمة فيتامين على مقطعين (فيتا) و (مين)، وأن اللفظ في مجموعه يدل على أنها الامينات الضرورية للحياة. لكن البحث والتحليل أثبت أن تركيب الفيتامينات الحقيقي لا ينتهي الى الأمينات وما الفيتامينات إلا عدة مركبات أخرى متباينة رمز إليها بالحروف الهجائية (أ) A، (ب) B، (ج) C، (د) D، الخ. وقد استخدمت الحروف الأبجدية الأروبية للدلالة عليها بسبب عدم معرفة تركيبها الكيماوي في بادىء الأمر. وكانت الدراسات المتعلقة بهذه الفيتامينات ترمي إلى شيء واحد جوهري وهو معرفة هذه الخواص، ولقد أمكن اكتشاف التركيب الكيماوي لهذه الفيتامينات بعد وضع هذه الأسماء الأبجدية. إن الفيتامينات تنقسم إلى مجموعتين: 
المجموعة الأولى تذوب في الدهون وتشتمل على الفيتامينات (أ) A، (د) D، (هـ) E، (ك) K. المجموعة الثانية تذوب في الماء وتشتمل على فتامين (ج) C وأسرة فتامين (ب) B. وعلى الرغم من التقدم العظيم الذي احرزه العلم في أبحاث الفيتامينات فان هنالك بعض الأمور التي ما زالت غامضة والتي هي بحاجة إلى الكشف والبيان كما أنه لابد من أنواع جديدة من الفيتامينات التي ستكتشف كي يستفاد منها في معالجة بعض الأمراض.

*ما هو منشأ الفيتامينات؟
*إن منشأ الفيتامينات نباتي لكنها توجد في أعضاء الحيوان حيث تنتقل إليه عن طريق التغذية بالنبات. كما ان فيتامين (أ) و (د) ينشأ ويتكون في كبد الحوت من جراء طعامه بالعضويات البحرية النباتية المنتشرة في البحار.

والعلم الحديث قد صنع الفيتامينات المكثفة المصنعة والمتنوعة وبشكل دوائي للذين لا يتيسر لهم التغذية من الطبيعة لعدم وجود بعض النباتات التي تحتوي تلك العناصر في بلادهم لكن اللذين يتغذون باستمرار وفق المجموعات الغذائية الأساسية لا حاجة لهم لأن يهتموا بالفيتامينات الدوائية إذ توجد في غذائهم الكميات الكافية من أنواع الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم

ما هو عدد الفيتامينات المتوفرة؟
يوجد 13 فيتامينا. فبالإضافة لفيتامين أ A و ج C و د D و هـ E يوجد 8 فيتامينات تنتمي لمجموعة فيتامين ب B وهي الثيامين thiamin (ب1 أو B1)، ريبوفلافين riboflavin (ب2 أو B1)، بيريدوكسين pyridoxine (ب6 أو B6)، سيانوكوبولامين cynocobalamin (ب12 أو B12)، بيوتين biotin (ح أو H)، حمض الفوليك folic acid (ب ج أو Bc)، نياسين niacin (ع ع أو PP) و حمض البانتوثين pantothenic acid (ب5 أو B5) 

من أين جاءت كلمة فيتامين vitamin؟
بعد أن تم الإكتشاف أن الطعام يحتوي على عوامل أساسية للحفاظ على صحة جيدة، قام العالم الأمريكي البولندي الأصل كازيمير فنك Casimir Funk بإطلاق تسمية فيامينات vitamins على هذه العوامل. والكلمة مشتقة من كلمتين لاتينيتين هما vita وتعني الحياة و amine التي ترمز للمركبات التي تحتوي على نيتروجين. ولاحقا تم الاكتشاف بأنه ليس جميع الفيتامينات تحتوي على نيتروحين ولكن لم يتم تغيير الإسم نظرا لإنتشار استعماله 

ما سبب أهمية الفيتامينات؟
تشارك الفيتامينات في التفاعلات الكيميائية الحيوية التي تقوم بتحويل الطعام إلى طاقة. وتعتبر الفيتامينات أساسية لاستمرار الوظائف المختلفة للجسم ولبناء أنسجة حديدة. فبدون الفيتامينات لا يمكن استمرار حياة البشر. ونقص الفيتامينات طويل الأمد يسبب اعتلالات صحية ممكن أن تسبب الوفاة في الحالات الشديدة جدا. 

أرق تحياتي
الصاعق ( الفارس الأزرق)

----------


## الصاعق

اكتشفت الفيتامينات بعد الاستدلال على منافعها فهي عبارة عن مواد عضوية كيماوية ذات أهمية عظيمة في المحافظة على حالة الجسم الصحية، وهي مواد يصعب تفسيرها بالمعنى الصحيح. ويرجع ظهور الفيتامينات في عالم التغذية إلى الفترة الواقعة بين عامي 1820-1910 عندما أتضح للعلماء أن أمراض البري بري والإسقربوط والكساح ما هي الا أمراض تولدت عن سوء التغذية من نقص مواد معينة. إن كلمة فيتامين أطلقها العلامة فانك سنة 1912 إسما لهذه المواد العضوية وتشتمل كلمة فيتامين على مقطعين (فيتا) و (مين)، وأن اللفظ في مجموعه يدل على أنها الامينات الضرورية للحياة. لكن البحث والتحليل أثبت أن تركيب الفيتامينات الحقيقي لا ينتهي الى الأمينات وما الفيتامينات إلا عدة مركبات أخرى متباينة رمز إليها بالحروف الهجائية (أ) A، (ب) B، (ج) C، (د) D، الخ. وقد استخدمت الحروف الأبجدية الأروبية للدلالة عليها بسبب عدم معرفة تركيبها الكيماوي في بادىء الأمر. وكانت الدراسات المتعلقة بهذه الفيتامينات ترمي إلى شيء واحد جوهري وهو معرفة هذه الخواص، ولقد أمكن اكتشاف التركيب الكيماوي لهذه الفيتامينات بعد وضع هذه الأسماء الأبجدية. إن الفيتامينات تنقسم إلى مجموعتين: 
المجموعة الأولى تذوب في الدهون وتشتمل على الفيتامينات (أ) A، (د) D، (هـ) E، (ك) K. المجموعة الثانية تذوب في الماء وتشتمل على فتامين (ج) C وأسرة فتامين (ب) B. وعلى الرغم من التقدم العظيم الذي احرزه العلم في أبحاث الفيتامينات فان هنالك بعض الأمور التي ما زالت غامضة والتي هي بحاجة إلى الكشف والبيان كما أنه لابد من أنواع جديدة من الفيتامينات التي ستكتشف كي يستفاد منها في معالجة بعض الأمراض.

*ما هو منشأ الفيتامينات؟
*إن منشأ الفيتامينات نباتي لكنها توجد في أعضاء الحيوان حيث تنتقل إليه عن طريق التغذية بالنبات. كما ان فيتامين (أ) و (د) ينشأ ويتكون في كبد الحوت من جراء طعامه بالعضويات البحرية النباتية المنتشرة في البحار.

والعلم الحديث قد صنع الفيتامينات المكثفة المصنعة والمتنوعة وبشكل دوائي للذين لا يتيسر لهم التغذية من الطبيعة لعدم وجود بعض النباتات التي تحتوي تلك العناصر في بلادهم لكن اللذين يتغذون باستمرار وفق المجموعات الغذائية الأساسية لا حاجة لهم لأن يهتموا بالفيتامينات الدوائية إذ توجد في غذائهم الكميات الكافية من أنواع الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم

ما هو عدد الفيتامينات المتوفرة؟
يوجد 13 فيتامينا. فبالإضافة لفيتامين أ A و ج C و د D و هـ E يوجد 8 فيتامينات تنتمي لمجموعة فيتامين ب B وهي الثيامين thiamin (ب1 أو B1)، ريبوفلافين riboflavin (ب2 أو B1)، بيريدوكسين pyridoxine (ب6 أو B6)، سيانوكوبولامين cynocobalamin (ب12 أو B12)، بيوتين biotin (ح أو H)، حمض الفوليك folic acid (ب ج أو Bc)، نياسين niacin (ع ع أو PP) و حمض البانتوثين pantothenic acid (ب5 أو B5) 

من أين جاءت كلمة فيتامين vitamin؟
بعد أن تم الإكتشاف أن الطعام يحتوي على عوامل أساسية للحفاظ على صحة جيدة، قام العالم الأمريكي البولندي الأصل كازيمير فنك Casimir Funk بإطلاق تسمية فيامينات vitamins على هذه العوامل. والكلمة مشتقة من كلمتين لاتينيتين هما vita وتعني الحياة و amine التي ترمز للمركبات التي تحتوي على نيتروجين. ولاحقا تم الاكتشاف بأنه ليس جميع الفيتامينات تحتوي على نيتروحين ولكن لم يتم تغيير الإسم نظرا لإنتشار استعماله 

ما سبب أهمية الفيتامينات؟
تشارك الفيتامينات في التفاعلات الكيميائية الحيوية التي تقوم بتحويل الطعام إلى طاقة. وتعتبر الفيتامينات أساسية لاستمرار الوظائف المختلفة للجسم ولبناء أنسجة حديدة. فبدون الفيتامينات لا يمكن استمرار حياة البشر. ونقص الفيتامينات طويل الأمد يسبب اعتلالات صحية ممكن أن تسبب الوفاة في الحالات الشديدة جدا. 

أرق تحياتي
الصاعق ( الفارس الأزرق)

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذ فاضل الغالي
بصراحة المسابقة رائعة ومستوى الاسئلة رهيب
وكمان بنستفيد منها جامد جداااااااا
الف شكر ليك ولتعبك اخي الغالي  :: 


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذ فاضل الغالي
بصراحة المسابقة رائعة ومستوى الاسئلة رهيب
وكمان بنستفيد منها جامد جداااااااا
الف شكر ليك ولتعبك اخي الغالي  :: 


بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

أهلاً برجوع فريق الأقوياء بكامل عدته وعتاده 
ومبروك الأخت العضوه الجديده عليكم
أحي الحبيب فاضل
ممكان نشوف حل في أيام الخميس - الجمعة  - السبت 
أعتقد فيه أعضاء كتير مبيدخلوش على النت في الأيام دي

----------


## الصاعق

أهلاً برجوع فريق الأقوياء بكامل عدته وعتاده 
ومبروك الأخت العضوه الجديده عليكم
أحي الحبيب فاضل
ممكان نشوف حل في أيام الخميس - الجمعة  - السبت 
أعتقد فيه أعضاء كتير مبيدخلوش على النت في الأيام دي

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا عايز أقول بس كلمة 
ان رد بسنت بعد رد بسمة امل
ده يدل ان مفيش تنسيق بين الأقوياااااااااااااااااااااااء  ::p:  ::p: 


يا يا يا عيش يعيش يا عيش 
الفرسان
 :4:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا عايز أقول بس كلمة 
ان رد بسنت بعد رد بسمة امل
ده يدل ان مفيش تنسيق بين الأقوياااااااااااااااااااااااء  ::p:  ::p: 


يا يا يا عيش يعيش يا عيش 
الفرسان
 :4:

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولاً : أخوانى ( رعاكم الله ) لا داعى للحكم على الأشخاص الغائبين فلا نعلم ما هى ظروفهم 
ثانياً : نسعد بنضمام الأخت الغالية ( بسمة أمل ) إلى فريق الأقوياء ولن تندم أبداً فنسعد بنضمامكِ   فحللتِ أهلاً ونزلتِ سهلاً
ثالثا : أحمد صلاح بيه _ لاتتسرع بأصدار الأحكام بأنكم منتصرين فالعبرة بالنهاية أخى الحبيب 

الأجابة على سؤال اليوم


فما هو الكوليسترول؟ الكوليسترول هو مادة موجودة بشكل طبيعي في الجسم، كما أنها توجد أيضاً في اللحوم وبعض منتجات الألبان. ولا توجد في النباتات ولا في الزيوت النباتية.
أكثر الكوليسترول الموجود في الجسم هو ما يتم تصنيعه في الكبد من الدهون المشبعة، والتي تدخل إلى الجسم مع الغذاء. 



و ما هي فوائده ؟ 


1.	بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2.	إنتاج الهرمونات الجنسية Sex Hormones. 
3.	عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد
4.	ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 



و ما هي أضراره؟ 

و يظل هذا النظام متوازناً ما لم تزداد كمية الكولسترول عن القدر الذي يمكن جمعه بسرعة أو  انخفاض كمية البروتينات عالية الكثافة للقيام بجمع الكولسترول من الدم فأن الكولسترول يترسب في جدار الأوعية الدموية (الشرايين) مسبباً تصلبها و انسدادها مما يؤدي إلى أمراض القلب مثل الذبحة الصدرية و النوبات القلبية و أمراض الشرايين الطرفية مثل قصور تدفق الدم إلى الرجل و كذلك الجلطة الدماغية.


مراحل تضيق الشريان نتيجة ترسب الكولسترول في الجدار 1) مرحلة 
لا يشكو المريض من أعراض
مرحلة 2
يشكو المريض من أعراض نقص التروية مثل الذبحة الصدرية Angina Pectoris و التعرج المتقطع Intermittent Claudication


مرحلة 3
يصاب المريض بالجلطة القلبية (الإحتشاء) Myocardial Infarction  أو غرغرينا في الأطراف مثل القدم Gangrene أو السكتة الدماغية Cerebrovascular Accident 


و ما هي الكمية التي يحتاجها الفرد العادي بشكل طبيعي يوميا؟ 
مجموع الكوليسترول:
يفضل أن يقل مستواه عن 200، وما بين 200 – 239 يعد في الحد الطبيعي الأعلى، وأما فوق 240 فهو عال، ويمثل علامة خطورة لأمراض الشرايين.
الدهون قليلة الكثافة( بحكم كونه ينقسم إلى قليلة الكثافة وعالية الكثافة)
الأفضل أن يقل مستواها عن 130 ، وما بين 130 – 159 في الحد الطبيعي الأعلى، وأما فوق 160 فهو عال، ويمثل علامة خطورة!.
الدهون عالية الكثافة :
إذا قل مستواها عن 40؛ فتلك علامة خطورة لأمراض الشرايين ، وأما المعدلات فوق 60 فتشير إلى تدنى خطر الإصابة بالمرض.  

المصدر : موقع الأسلام اليوم (www.islamtoday.net)
   , موقع طبيبك 

** هذا وينبغى الأشارة بأن أجابة واحدة تكفى أخى الحبيب فاضل 

لكم منى كل تقدير وحب ..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولاً : أخوانى ( رعاكم الله ) لا داعى للحكم على الأشخاص الغائبين فلا نعلم ما هى ظروفهم 
ثانياً : نسعد بنضمام الأخت الغالية ( بسمة أمل ) إلى فريق الأقوياء ولن تندم أبداً فنسعد بنضمامكِ   فحللتِ أهلاً ونزلتِ سهلاً
ثالثا : أحمد صلاح بيه _ لاتتسرع بأصدار الأحكام بأنكم منتصرين فالعبرة بالنهاية أخى الحبيب 

الأجابة على سؤال اليوم


فما هو الكوليسترول؟ الكوليسترول هو مادة موجودة بشكل طبيعي في الجسم، كما أنها توجد أيضاً في اللحوم وبعض منتجات الألبان. ولا توجد في النباتات ولا في الزيوت النباتية.
أكثر الكوليسترول الموجود في الجسم هو ما يتم تصنيعه في الكبد من الدهون المشبعة، والتي تدخل إلى الجسم مع الغذاء. 



و ما هي فوائده ؟ 


1.	بناء أغشية الخلايا. 
2.	إنتاج الهرمونات الجنسية Sex Hormones. 
3.	عملية هضم الدهون في الأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد
4.	ينتقل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية  Lipoproteins حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و تظل الزيادة في مجرى الدم تلتقطها بروتينات دهنية أخرى لإعادتها إلى الكبد. 



و ما هي أضراره؟ 

و يظل هذا النظام متوازناً ما لم تزداد كمية الكولسترول عن القدر الذي يمكن جمعه بسرعة أو  انخفاض كمية البروتينات عالية الكثافة للقيام بجمع الكولسترول من الدم فأن الكولسترول يترسب في جدار الأوعية الدموية (الشرايين) مسبباً تصلبها و انسدادها مما يؤدي إلى أمراض القلب مثل الذبحة الصدرية و النوبات القلبية و أمراض الشرايين الطرفية مثل قصور تدفق الدم إلى الرجل و كذلك الجلطة الدماغية.


مراحل تضيق الشريان نتيجة ترسب الكولسترول في الجدار 1) مرحلة 
لا يشكو المريض من أعراض
مرحلة 2
يشكو المريض من أعراض نقص التروية مثل الذبحة الصدرية Angina Pectoris و التعرج المتقطع Intermittent Claudication


مرحلة 3
يصاب المريض بالجلطة القلبية (الإحتشاء) Myocardial Infarction  أو غرغرينا في الأطراف مثل القدم Gangrene أو السكتة الدماغية Cerebrovascular Accident 


و ما هي الكمية التي يحتاجها الفرد العادي بشكل طبيعي يوميا؟ 
مجموع الكوليسترول:
يفضل أن يقل مستواه عن 200، وما بين 200 – 239 يعد في الحد الطبيعي الأعلى، وأما فوق 240 فهو عال، ويمثل علامة خطورة لأمراض الشرايين.
الدهون قليلة الكثافة( بحكم كونه ينقسم إلى قليلة الكثافة وعالية الكثافة)
الأفضل أن يقل مستواها عن 130 ، وما بين 130 – 159 في الحد الطبيعي الأعلى، وأما فوق 160 فهو عال، ويمثل علامة خطورة!.
الدهون عالية الكثافة :
إذا قل مستواها عن 40؛ فتلك علامة خطورة لأمراض الشرايين ، وأما المعدلات فوق 60 فتشير إلى تدنى خطر الإصابة بالمرض.  

المصدر : موقع الأسلام اليوم (www.islamtoday.net)
   , موقع طبيبك 

** هذا وينبغى الأشارة بأن أجابة واحدة تكفى أخى الحبيب فاضل 

لكم منى كل تقدير وحب ..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بسمة أمل

*



			
				منورة يا احلى بسمة ولو اني جاوبت متأخر
شكرا ليكي جدا على اجابتك اللي ردت فيا الروح
			
		

دة نورك يا احلى بسنت  
وانا فرحانة جدا بفريق الاقوياء  







			
				أنا عايز أقول بس كلمة 
ان رد بسنت بعد رد بسمة امل
ده يدل ان مفيش تنسيق بين الأقوياااااااااااااااااااااااء 


يا يا يا عيش يعيش يا عيش 
الفرسان
			
		


اقولك حاجة يا ابن البلد 
اقرا رد استاذ فاضل  
هوا اللى قلنا نكمل على بعض علشان كلنا نستفيد  
ونجيب المعلومة كاملة
فى اعتراض  
وقال فريق الاقوياء لايصين
دول اقوياء بجد *

----------


## بسمة أمل

*



			
				منورة يا احلى بسمة ولو اني جاوبت متأخر
شكرا ليكي جدا على اجابتك اللي ردت فيا الروح
			
		

دة نورك يا احلى بسنت  
وانا فرحانة جدا بفريق الاقوياء  







			
				أنا عايز أقول بس كلمة 
ان رد بسنت بعد رد بسمة امل
ده يدل ان مفيش تنسيق بين الأقوياااااااااااااااااااااااء 


يا يا يا عيش يعيش يا عيش 
الفرسان
			
		


اقولك حاجة يا ابن البلد 
اقرا رد استاذ فاضل  
هوا اللى قلنا نكمل على بعض علشان كلنا نستفيد  
ونجيب المعلومة كاملة
فى اعتراض  
وقال فريق الاقوياء لايصين
دول اقوياء بجد *

----------


## الصاعق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أولاً : أخوانى ( رعاكم الله ) لا داعى للحكم على الأشخاص الغائبين فلا نعلم ما هى ظروفهم


هذا هو بيت القصيد 
فمن الممكن أن يكون سبب تغيب باقي أعضاء الفريق اليومين الماضيين أنهم كانوا في أجازة مثلاً جمعه وسبت أو خميس وجمعة
أبن البلد... الفارس البمبي
خف عليهم شوية يابني أحسن يزعلوا  ::  
أرق تحياتي للأقوياء والجمهور ومشرفنا الجميل فاضل ::   ::  
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أولاً : أخوانى ( رعاكم الله ) لا داعى للحكم على الأشخاص الغائبين فلا نعلم ما هى ظروفهم


هذا هو بيت القصيد 
فمن الممكن أن يكون سبب تغيب باقي أعضاء الفريق اليومين الماضيين أنهم كانوا في أجازة مثلاً جمعه وسبت أو خميس وجمعة
أبن البلد... الفارس البمبي
خف عليهم شوية يابني أحسن يزعلوا  ::  
أرق تحياتي للأقوياء والجمهور ومشرفنا الجميل فاضل ::   ::  
الصاعق

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الحبيب فاضل 
لم يتململ الحمهور من الأسئلة لأنه يعشق مثل تلك الأسئلة الراقية والجو الفاضل الممتع والمفيد لتلك الصفحة المشرقة ، ولكنه انشغل قليلا رغم أنفه ببعض الأمور فى عزبة القرود ..!!

خالص تحياتى لجميع المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع*

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الحبيب فاضل 
لم يتململ الحمهور من الأسئلة لأنه يعشق مثل تلك الأسئلة الراقية والجو الفاضل الممتع والمفيد لتلك الصفحة المشرقة ، ولكنه انشغل قليلا رغم أنفه ببعض الأمور فى عزبة القرود ..!!

خالص تحياتى لجميع المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع*

----------


## الصاعق

مينفعش كده يا جماعه أحنا عاوزين جمهور كتير 
كده الحمل تقيل على أ/ عاطف هلال 
هو صحيح قدها 
والله فكره
أيه رأيكم نعتبر أ/ عاطف هلال فريق لوحده معانا في المنافسه ونسميه فريق الجمهور
وتحتسب نقطه من اول الأسئله بتاعة الجمهور لغاية دلوقتي
شد حيلك يا فريق الجمهور 
بس نسأل عمنافاضل الحنيه والرأفه معاهم لأن اسئلتهم اللي فاتت كانت صعبه جداً
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

مينفعش كده يا جماعه أحنا عاوزين جمهور كتير 
كده الحمل تقيل على أ/ عاطف هلال 
هو صحيح قدها 
والله فكره
أيه رأيكم نعتبر أ/ عاطف هلال فريق لوحده معانا في المنافسه ونسميه فريق الجمهور
وتحتسب نقطه من اول الأسئله بتاعة الجمهور لغاية دلوقتي
شد حيلك يا فريق الجمهور 
بس نسأل عمنافاضل الحنيه والرأفه معاهم لأن اسئلتهم اللي فاتت كانت صعبه جداً
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> دة نورك يا احلى بسنت  
> وانا فرحانة جدا بفريق الاقوياء  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  /أيوه صحيح وقال لأسد كمان
يا بنتي 
تكملوا علي بعض 
يعني تتفقوا الاول علي إجابه 
مش كل واحد ينزل إجابه بدون تنسيق مع الطرف التاني
أبقوا تعالوا شوفوا فريقنا لما بيجتمع بيبقه عامل أزاي  :;): 


فرسان محدش يقول لحسن نتكشف  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> دة نورك يا احلى بسنت  
> وانا فرحانة جدا بفريق الاقوياء  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  /أيوه صحيح وقال لأسد كمان
يا بنتي 
تكملوا علي بعض 
يعني تتفقوا الاول علي إجابه 
مش كل واحد ينزل إجابه بدون تنسيق مع الطرف التاني
أبقوا تعالوا شوفوا فريقنا لما بيجتمع بيبقه عامل أزاي  :;): 


فرسان محدش يقول لحسن نتكشف  ::

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

بداية أعتذر عن التأخير غير المتعمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل جهدكم و بحثكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم

لا تتصوروا مدى سعادتي بهذا الجمع الراقي و الخلق الرفيع و العلم الواسع و الأفق الرحب الذي يجمعنا هنا و الفضل بعد الله لكم..

أستاذنا الفاضل م. عاطف نقدر لك انشغالك و ندعو الله لك بالعون .. و لكنا لا نصبر على افتقادنا لك

أخي العزيز اسد: أشكر لك طيب كلماتك دائما .. و طبعا لن أطلب تكررا الإجابات على كل الأسئلة و لكني لاحظت أن تكرار الإجابات على سؤال مثل سؤال الكوليسترول يثري الموضوع فكل رد حمل جزئية لم يحملها الرد الآخر فبذلك اتسعت دارة المعرفة .

و أستطيع تفهم قلة التنسيق بين أفراد فريق الأقوياء لصعوبة التواصل عبر المسنجر بين أعضاء الفريق و لهم كل العذر.

إجاباتكم وافية و شاملة و تستحق الإعجاب و الإشادة


سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------------

كلنا نعلم ما للتدخين من اضرار صحية و نفسية و اقتصادية و دينية

فهل تعرفون كم مادة سامة توجد في السيجارة الواحدة ؟ و تصنيف هذه المواد من حيث درجة السمية؟

و مبدئيا فاختلاف المصادر يمكن أن ينشأ عنه اختلاف في الأرقام لذا سنقبل الأرقام التقريبية 


فريق الفرسان
-----------------

شاع بين المدخنين مقولة أن تدخين الشيشة (الجوزة أو النارجيلة) أقل ضررا من السجائر لآن الدخان يمر في الماء قبل استنشاقه .. فهل هذه المقولة صحيحة ؟ و أيهما أشد ضررا على الجسم تدخين السجائر أم الشيشة ؟ مع بعض التوضيح إن أمكن ,,  


تحياتي .. و إعجابي

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

بداية أعتذر عن التأخير غير المتعمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل جهدكم و بحثكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم

لا تتصوروا مدى سعادتي بهذا الجمع الراقي و الخلق الرفيع و العلم الواسع و الأفق الرحب الذي يجمعنا هنا و الفضل بعد الله لكم..

أستاذنا الفاضل م. عاطف نقدر لك انشغالك و ندعو الله لك بالعون .. و لكنا لا نصبر على افتقادنا لك

أخي العزيز اسد: أشكر لك طيب كلماتك دائما .. و طبعا لن أطلب تكررا الإجابات على كل الأسئلة و لكني لاحظت أن تكرار الإجابات على سؤال مثل سؤال الكوليسترول يثري الموضوع فكل رد حمل جزئية لم يحملها الرد الآخر فبذلك اتسعت دارة المعرفة .

و أستطيع تفهم قلة التنسيق بين أفراد فريق الأقوياء لصعوبة التواصل عبر المسنجر بين أعضاء الفريق و لهم كل العذر.

إجاباتكم وافية و شاملة و تستحق الإعجاب و الإشادة


سؤالا اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
----------------

كلنا نعلم ما للتدخين من اضرار صحية و نفسية و اقتصادية و دينية

فهل تعرفون كم مادة سامة توجد في السيجارة الواحدة ؟ و تصنيف هذه المواد من حيث درجة السمية؟

و مبدئيا فاختلاف المصادر يمكن أن ينشأ عنه اختلاف في الأرقام لذا سنقبل الأرقام التقريبية 


فريق الفرسان
-----------------

شاع بين المدخنين مقولة أن تدخين الشيشة (الجوزة أو النارجيلة) أقل ضررا من السجائر لآن الدخان يمر في الماء قبل استنشاقه .. فهل هذه المقولة صحيحة ؟ و أيهما أشد ضررا على الجسم تدخين السجائر أم الشيشة ؟ مع بعض التوضيح إن أمكن ,,  


تحياتي .. و إعجابي

----------


## atefhelal

*السؤال للجمهور : تبسيط نظرية النسبية الخاصة لألبرت إينيشتين ؟؟؟ .

قبل البدأ فى تبسيط فكرة النسبية الخاصة ، أرى من الضرورى أن نتعرف على كيف كان يفكر إينيشتين فى مجال الكشف العلمى ، وماهو منهجه وطريقته فى هذا الشأن ..
فى بداية نشاط إينيشتين العلمى وقع تحت التأثير الفكرى للفيزيائى الفيلسوف إرنست باخ أكبر مؤيدى الفلسفة الوضعية أو مايمكن أن نسميها بالوضعية المنطقية Logical Postivism ، أو نسميها بالمذهب التجريبى فى الفيزياء ، حيث تتمثل نقطة البداية فى مجال البحث فى الوقائع والملاحظات ، وتتمثل كيفية اكتساب المعرفة أو الوصول إلى نظريات علمية من تلك الوقائع والملاحظات فى استخدام أداة الإستقراء Induction ، وباختصار إن الأفكار فى هذا المذهب إن لم ترتبط بعالم التجربة ، يتم اعتبارها غير ضرورية للنظرية الفيزيائية ..

ووجد إينيشتين فى مرحلة مبكرة من عمره أن منهج الفلسفة الوضعية الصارم سوف يكون قيدا غبيا على خياله العلمى الجامح ، وأصبح له منهجه الخاص فى التفكير العلمى أوصله إلى اكتشافاته المذهلة فى نظرية النسبية ، ويمكن تسمية هذا المنهج بطريقة إينيشتين الأفتراضية ، التى يبدأ فيها الإنسان أيضا من عالم الخبرة والتجارب ، ثم على أساس البديهة الفيزيائية لاأكثر ، يقفز من الخبرة إلى تجريد فرض مطلق بقفزة بديهية Axiomatic jump ، تنتهى إلى نتائج محددة مستمدة من الفرض ، والفرض عند إينيشتين يجاوز التجربة ، والبديهة فقط بمعنى التخمين الملهم هى التى تستطيع ابتداع الفرض وهذا هو ماكان إينيشتين يعنيه حين قال : " ليس مجرد جمع الظواهر المسجلة كافيا على الإطلاق لإبتداع نظرية ، فيجب دائما إضافة ابتكار حر من صنع العقل البشرى ينقضُّ على صميم الموضوع " . وهذا هو وجه الإبداع عند اينيشتين الذى بنى عليه كثير من الفلاسفة بعده العديد من المذاهب الفلسفية والفنية والأدبية أشهرها التجريدية أو مايعرف باسم السيريالية التى أطلق عليها البعض إسم فلسفة اللامعقول ، حيث لايوجد فى هذه الفلسفة أساس ثابت للمعرفة ، وكل المعرفة مؤقتة ونسبية ..


كان يجب لتبسيط نظرية النسبية أن أتحدث بإيجاز عن تطور منهج اينيشتين فى التفكير العلمى ، ولكى أمهد خيال القارئ لتفهم هذه النظرية ، أعرض مثالا شائعا فى لعبة الأرقام ، حيث الجزء يساوى الكل فى هذه اللعبة على خلاف ماتعودنا ..  ففى عالم اللانهائيات سوف يتساوى الجزء بالكل ، ولإدراك ذلك نجرى عملية تقابل ثنائية Bijective بين مجموعتين غير منتهيتين مثل مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية : 1-2-3-4-5-6 ... إلى مالانهاية  ، ومجموعة الأعداد الزوجية التى هى جزء حقيقى من الأعداد الطبيعية : 2-4-6-8-10-12 .. إلى مالانهاية أيضا . سوف تلاحظ أن الأعداد الزوجية وهى جزء من الأعداد الطبيعية تساويها فى عدد أعداداها وتساويها أيضا فى قيمتها النهائية عندما يصلان معا إلى مالانهاية ، ويصبح الجزء هنا يساوى الكل ، أو بمعنى أصح نقول أن الجزء يكافئ الكل ، وسوف يتهمك عندئذ الإنسان العادى ومعه حق بالتخريف لأن واحد لن تساوى إثنين فى عالمنا المحسوس ، وله العذر فى اتهامه لأنه قد نسى أننا لم نكن نتعامل مع الواقع المحسوس .. إذن فلنطلق خيالنا ونعزله مؤقتا عن واقعنا المحسوس لكى نتفهم بطريقة بسيطة نسبية إينيشتين التى أوصلت العالم إلى صنع الفنبلة الدرية .


قلنا فى مشاركة سابقة أن نظرية النسبية الخاصة قامت على فرضين هما نسبية المكان وثيوت سرعة الضوء . ولتوضيح نسبية المكان نفترض مثالا شائعا يتكرر بغرض إيضاح كيف يتغير قياس المكان والزمان بين راصدين متحركين أحدهما بالنسبة للآخر . ونفترض أن أحد الراصدين يركب قطارا يتحرك ويحمل معه مسطرة قياس وساعة ، بينما الراصد الآخر يقف على رصيف المحطة ويحمل أيضا مسطرة قياس وساعة ...
·	يقيس الراصد الراكب إحدى طول أحد النوافذ على جانب القطار .
·	يقيس الراصد الواقف على رصيف المحطة نفس النافذة أثناء حركتها ..! .
هنا نتساءل كيف يمكن مقارنة فراءة الراصدين ؟ .
الطبيعى أن نتفق أن كلا من الراصدين لابد وأن يتفقا فى القياس ، ولكن إينيشتين أوضح أن هذا غير صحيح وذلك بعد أن حلل بعناية طريقة القياس . فالشخص الواقف على رصيف المحطة يجب أن "يرى" النافذة متحركة ومارة به ، أو بتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون أشعة الضوء المنعكسة من النافذة على عين الراصد الواقف قد حملت له معلومات قياسها ، وإلا فإن القياس لن يتم مطلقا . وبهذا الشكل قد تدخلت خصائص الضوء فى مقارنة قراءتى القياس للراصدين فيجب علينا بالتالى أن نبدأ بفحص مايفعله الضوء ....

عرف الفيزيائيون حتى قبل إينيشتين أن سرعة الضوء هى 300 ألف كيلومتر فى الثانية الواحدة ، وهى سرعة رهيبة كما ترى وفوق خيال البشر ، ولكن إينيشتين اعتقد أن سرعة الضوء تتميز بشيئ ما ، وهى أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة وهى من الثوابت المطلقة ، ومهما تكن السرعة التى نستطيع التحرك بها فى عالمنا المادى ، فإن سرعة الضوء تظل ثابتة بالنسبة لنا ، ولايمكننا اللحاق بشعاع ضوئى على الإطلاق ... ولكى نتصور مدى شذوذ ذلك عن المألوف : تخيل بندقية أطلقت مقذوفا بسرعة عالية ، فركبت صاروخا فى أثر هذا المقذوف لتلحق به فى أحد نقط مساره ، عند هذه النقطة سوف تبدو لك حركة المقذوف ساكنة ، إذن فسرعة المقذوف نسبية ولايوجد لسرعته معنى مطلق مثل سرعة شعاع الضوء ، فسرعة شعاع الضوء هى نفسها دائما ومستقلة تماما عن سرعتك مهما كانت وسيلتك ، وهى خاصية مختلفة كبفا عن سرعة أى شيئ آخر ، ولاتنسى أثناء هذا الحوار أن السرعة هى مسافة فى زمن ، وهذا يعنى أن نسبية المكان مرتبطة بنسبية المكان ، وهو الفرض الأول فى النظرية الخاصة للنسبية ، وكان افتراض الثبوت المطلق لسرعة الضوء هو الفرض الثانى فى النظرية ، أما الفرض الأول فهو يعنى استحالة تحديد حركة منتظمة مطلقة ، فالحركة المنتظمة هى حركة تتقدم فى اتجاه معين بعجلة Acceleration تساوى صفر ، أى حركة بدون قوة ، وقد تعلمنا أن القوة تساوى الكتلة مضروبة فى العجلة ( ق = ك فى ج ) ، أى أن الحركة المنتظمة هى والسكون سواء ، بما يعنى أنك لاتستطيع أن تحدد إن كنت تتحرك حركة منتظمة أى بدون بذل قوة إلا إذا استطعت أن تقارن أو أن تنسب حركتك إلى شيئ آخر تراه .

نعود مرة أخرى للراصدين ، نجد أنه بالنسبة للراصد الواقف على رصيف المحطة فإن القطار هو المتحرك ، أما بالنسبة للراكب فى القطار ، فيمكن له أن يفترض أنه ساكن وأن المحطة وكل الأرض معها هى التى تتحرك مارة به .. فالحركة المنتظمة للراكب هى حركة نسبية ليس إلا ، ويمكنه أن يقول أنه يتحرك بالنسبة للأشياء خارج القطار ولايتحرك بالنسبة للأشياء داخله .

ومن فرض ثبوت سرعة الضوء ونسبية الحركة تتابع كل البناء المنطقى فى النسبية الخاصة بما فيه التأكيد بأن الكتلة والطاقة خاصيتان متكافئتان ومتبادلتان والربط بينهما  بالمعادلة المدهشة : الطاقة تساوى الكتلة مضروبة فى مربع سرعة الضوء . وعلى ذلك فإن التفاعل بين نسبية الحركة فيما يتعلق يجميع الأجسام المادية وكون سرعة الضوء ثابتة ثبوتا مطلقا هو طبقا للنسبية الخاصة أساس جميع ملامح العالم غير المألوف ....

ونعود للمرة الثالثة للراصدين ، حيث أوضح إينيشتين أن الشخص الواقف على رصيف المحطة سيجد بالفعل أن طول نافذة القطار أقصر من الطول الذى يقيسه راكب القطار ، وكلما زادت سرعة القطار قصر طول النافذة بالنسبة له ، ويصبح أقصر فأقصر كلما زادت السرعة حتى تقترب سرعة هذا القطار من سرعة الضوء فينكمش طول النافذة ويصبح صفرا ، ولا يمكن لنا أن نرى مثل تلك الإنكماشات فى الطول فى عالمنا المألوف حيث سرعة الأجسام المادية صغيرة جدا بالنسبة لسرعة الضوء .


بالمناسبة الأستاذ عباس العقاد صاحب العبقريات وحامل شهادة الإبتدائية قال : أن من لايستوعب فكرة النسبية عند إينيشتين لايمكنه السمو والإرتفاع بخياله الأدبى .. " ، وكان يقصد بعبارته تلك العملاق طه حسين حامل الدكتوراة ...

تحياتى للجميع وأعتذر إن كنت قد أثقلت عليكم فتبسيط النسبية عند إينيشتين ليس بالأمر البسيط ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*السؤال للجمهور : تبسيط نظرية النسبية الخاصة لألبرت إينيشتين ؟؟؟ .

قبل البدأ فى تبسيط فكرة النسبية الخاصة ، أرى من الضرورى أن نتعرف على كيف كان يفكر إينيشتين فى مجال الكشف العلمى ، وماهو منهجه وطريقته فى هذا الشأن ..
فى بداية نشاط إينيشتين العلمى وقع تحت التأثير الفكرى للفيزيائى الفيلسوف إرنست باخ أكبر مؤيدى الفلسفة الوضعية أو مايمكن أن نسميها بالوضعية المنطقية Logical Postivism ، أو نسميها بالمذهب التجريبى فى الفيزياء ، حيث تتمثل نقطة البداية فى مجال البحث فى الوقائع والملاحظات ، وتتمثل كيفية اكتساب المعرفة أو الوصول إلى نظريات علمية من تلك الوقائع والملاحظات فى استخدام أداة الإستقراء Induction ، وباختصار إن الأفكار فى هذا المذهب إن لم ترتبط بعالم التجربة ، يتم اعتبارها غير ضرورية للنظرية الفيزيائية ..

ووجد إينيشتين فى مرحلة مبكرة من عمره أن منهج الفلسفة الوضعية الصارم سوف يكون قيدا غبيا على خياله العلمى الجامح ، وأصبح له منهجه الخاص فى التفكير العلمى أوصله إلى اكتشافاته المذهلة فى نظرية النسبية ، ويمكن تسمية هذا المنهج بطريقة إينيشتين الأفتراضية ، التى يبدأ فيها الإنسان أيضا من عالم الخبرة والتجارب ، ثم على أساس البديهة الفيزيائية لاأكثر ، يقفز من الخبرة إلى تجريد فرض مطلق بقفزة بديهية Axiomatic jump ، تنتهى إلى نتائج محددة مستمدة من الفرض ، والفرض عند إينيشتين يجاوز التجربة ، والبديهة فقط بمعنى التخمين الملهم هى التى تستطيع ابتداع الفرض وهذا هو ماكان إينيشتين يعنيه حين قال : " ليس مجرد جمع الظواهر المسجلة كافيا على الإطلاق لإبتداع نظرية ، فيجب دائما إضافة ابتكار حر من صنع العقل البشرى ينقضُّ على صميم الموضوع " . وهذا هو وجه الإبداع عند اينيشتين الذى بنى عليه كثير من الفلاسفة بعده العديد من المذاهب الفلسفية والفنية والأدبية أشهرها التجريدية أو مايعرف باسم السيريالية التى أطلق عليها البعض إسم فلسفة اللامعقول ، حيث لايوجد فى هذه الفلسفة أساس ثابت للمعرفة ، وكل المعرفة مؤقتة ونسبية ..


كان يجب لتبسيط نظرية النسبية أن أتحدث بإيجاز عن تطور منهج اينيشتين فى التفكير العلمى ، ولكى أمهد خيال القارئ لتفهم هذه النظرية ، أعرض مثالا شائعا فى لعبة الأرقام ، حيث الجزء يساوى الكل فى هذه اللعبة على خلاف ماتعودنا ..  ففى عالم اللانهائيات سوف يتساوى الجزء بالكل ، ولإدراك ذلك نجرى عملية تقابل ثنائية Bijective بين مجموعتين غير منتهيتين مثل مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية : 1-2-3-4-5-6 ... إلى مالانهاية  ، ومجموعة الأعداد الزوجية التى هى جزء حقيقى من الأعداد الطبيعية : 2-4-6-8-10-12 .. إلى مالانهاية أيضا . سوف تلاحظ أن الأعداد الزوجية وهى جزء من الأعداد الطبيعية تساويها فى عدد أعداداها وتساويها أيضا فى قيمتها النهائية عندما يصلان معا إلى مالانهاية ، ويصبح الجزء هنا يساوى الكل ، أو بمعنى أصح نقول أن الجزء يكافئ الكل ، وسوف يتهمك عندئذ الإنسان العادى ومعه حق بالتخريف لأن واحد لن تساوى إثنين فى عالمنا المحسوس ، وله العذر فى اتهامه لأنه قد نسى أننا لم نكن نتعامل مع الواقع المحسوس .. إذن فلنطلق خيالنا ونعزله مؤقتا عن واقعنا المحسوس لكى نتفهم بطريقة بسيطة نسبية إينيشتين التى أوصلت العالم إلى صنع الفنبلة الدرية .


قلنا فى مشاركة سابقة أن نظرية النسبية الخاصة قامت على فرضين هما نسبية المكان وثيوت سرعة الضوء . ولتوضيح نسبية المكان نفترض مثالا شائعا يتكرر بغرض إيضاح كيف يتغير قياس المكان والزمان بين راصدين متحركين أحدهما بالنسبة للآخر . ونفترض أن أحد الراصدين يركب قطارا يتحرك ويحمل معه مسطرة قياس وساعة ، بينما الراصد الآخر يقف على رصيف المحطة ويحمل أيضا مسطرة قياس وساعة ...
·	يقيس الراصد الراكب إحدى طول أحد النوافذ على جانب القطار .
·	يقيس الراصد الواقف على رصيف المحطة نفس النافذة أثناء حركتها ..! .
هنا نتساءل كيف يمكن مقارنة فراءة الراصدين ؟ .
الطبيعى أن نتفق أن كلا من الراصدين لابد وأن يتفقا فى القياس ، ولكن إينيشتين أوضح أن هذا غير صحيح وذلك بعد أن حلل بعناية طريقة القياس . فالشخص الواقف على رصيف المحطة يجب أن "يرى" النافذة متحركة ومارة به ، أو بتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون أشعة الضوء المنعكسة من النافذة على عين الراصد الواقف قد حملت له معلومات قياسها ، وإلا فإن القياس لن يتم مطلقا . وبهذا الشكل قد تدخلت خصائص الضوء فى مقارنة قراءتى القياس للراصدين فيجب علينا بالتالى أن نبدأ بفحص مايفعله الضوء ....

عرف الفيزيائيون حتى قبل إينيشتين أن سرعة الضوء هى 300 ألف كيلومتر فى الثانية الواحدة ، وهى سرعة رهيبة كما ترى وفوق خيال البشر ، ولكن إينيشتين اعتقد أن سرعة الضوء تتميز بشيئ ما ، وهى أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة وهى من الثوابت المطلقة ، ومهما تكن السرعة التى نستطيع التحرك بها فى عالمنا المادى ، فإن سرعة الضوء تظل ثابتة بالنسبة لنا ، ولايمكننا اللحاق بشعاع ضوئى على الإطلاق ... ولكى نتصور مدى شذوذ ذلك عن المألوف : تخيل بندقية أطلقت مقذوفا بسرعة عالية ، فركبت صاروخا فى أثر هذا المقذوف لتلحق به فى أحد نقط مساره ، عند هذه النقطة سوف تبدو لك حركة المقذوف ساكنة ، إذن فسرعة المقذوف نسبية ولايوجد لسرعته معنى مطلق مثل سرعة شعاع الضوء ، فسرعة شعاع الضوء هى نفسها دائما ومستقلة تماما عن سرعتك مهما كانت وسيلتك ، وهى خاصية مختلفة كبفا عن سرعة أى شيئ آخر ، ولاتنسى أثناء هذا الحوار أن السرعة هى مسافة فى زمن ، وهذا يعنى أن نسبية المكان مرتبطة بنسبية المكان ، وهو الفرض الأول فى النظرية الخاصة للنسبية ، وكان افتراض الثبوت المطلق لسرعة الضوء هو الفرض الثانى فى النظرية ، أما الفرض الأول فهو يعنى استحالة تحديد حركة منتظمة مطلقة ، فالحركة المنتظمة هى حركة تتقدم فى اتجاه معين بعجلة Acceleration تساوى صفر ، أى حركة بدون قوة ، وقد تعلمنا أن القوة تساوى الكتلة مضروبة فى العجلة ( ق = ك فى ج ) ، أى أن الحركة المنتظمة هى والسكون سواء ، بما يعنى أنك لاتستطيع أن تحدد إن كنت تتحرك حركة منتظمة أى بدون بذل قوة إلا إذا استطعت أن تقارن أو أن تنسب حركتك إلى شيئ آخر تراه .

نعود مرة أخرى للراصدين ، نجد أنه بالنسبة للراصد الواقف على رصيف المحطة فإن القطار هو المتحرك ، أما بالنسبة للراكب فى القطار ، فيمكن له أن يفترض أنه ساكن وأن المحطة وكل الأرض معها هى التى تتحرك مارة به .. فالحركة المنتظمة للراكب هى حركة نسبية ليس إلا ، ويمكنه أن يقول أنه يتحرك بالنسبة للأشياء خارج القطار ولايتحرك بالنسبة للأشياء داخله .

ومن فرض ثبوت سرعة الضوء ونسبية الحركة تتابع كل البناء المنطقى فى النسبية الخاصة بما فيه التأكيد بأن الكتلة والطاقة خاصيتان متكافئتان ومتبادلتان والربط بينهما  بالمعادلة المدهشة : الطاقة تساوى الكتلة مضروبة فى مربع سرعة الضوء . وعلى ذلك فإن التفاعل بين نسبية الحركة فيما يتعلق يجميع الأجسام المادية وكون سرعة الضوء ثابتة ثبوتا مطلقا هو طبقا للنسبية الخاصة أساس جميع ملامح العالم غير المألوف ....

ونعود للمرة الثالثة للراصدين ، حيث أوضح إينيشتين أن الشخص الواقف على رصيف المحطة سيجد بالفعل أن طول نافذة القطار أقصر من الطول الذى يقيسه راكب القطار ، وكلما زادت سرعة القطار قصر طول النافذة بالنسبة له ، ويصبح أقصر فأقصر كلما زادت السرعة حتى تقترب سرعة هذا القطار من سرعة الضوء فينكمش طول النافذة ويصبح صفرا ، ولا يمكن لنا أن نرى مثل تلك الإنكماشات فى الطول فى عالمنا المألوف حيث سرعة الأجسام المادية صغيرة جدا بالنسبة لسرعة الضوء .


بالمناسبة الأستاذ عباس العقاد صاحب العبقريات وحامل شهادة الإبتدائية قال : أن من لايستوعب فكرة النسبية عند إينيشتين لايمكنه السمو والإرتفاع بخياله الأدبى .. " ، وكان يقصد بعبارته تلك العملاق طه حسين حامل الدكتوراة ...

تحياتى للجميع وأعتذر إن كنت قد أثقلت عليكم فتبسيط النسبية عند إينيشتين ليس بالأمر البسيط ..*

----------


## الصاعق

فريق الجمهور سجل تقطة ثلاثيه
ولي عوده لإجابة سؤال الفرسان 
يلا يافرسان
كله يمسك اللجام 
وإلى الأمام

----------


## الصاعق

فريق الجمهور سجل تقطة ثلاثيه
ولي عوده لإجابة سؤال الفرسان 
يلا يافرسان
كله يمسك اللجام 
وإلى الأمام

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اجابة سؤال الاقوياء:


فهل تعرفون كم مادة سامة توجد في السيجارة الواحدة ؟ 

كما هو معروف للجميع أن دخان السجائر يحتوي علي أكثر من 400 مادة سامة ، يتم امتصاص معظمها بشكل مباشر في مجرى الدم ومنها إلي خلايا الجلد.


و تصنيف هذه المواد من حيث درجة السمية؟


_نيكوتين , و هو مركب سام جدا و خطرا على جميع المخلوقات. يستخرج النيكوتين من مادة : nicotianna tobacum .  تختلف كمية النيكوتين وفقا لنوع الدخان, و طريقة استعماله, و يكون امتصاصه حتى 90 % في الأشخاص الذين يستنشقونه و إلى 10 %في عدم الاستنشاق. يمتص النيكوتين في السجائر العادية من الرئة بينما نيكوتين السيجار و الغليون عن طريق الفم و البلعوم, و لذلك يلاحظ بأن مدخني السجائر يستنشقون الدخان أكثر من مدخني السيجار و الغليون ليحصلوا على النيكوتين.كل سيجارة من السجائر تحتوي 20 ملغم من النيكوتين, إذا احتوت على غرام واحد من التبغ, وزن السيجارة حوالي خمسة غرامات.  الجرعة المميتة للنيكوتين هي: 50 ملغم .
 - البريدين : pyridine و هو أقل سمية من النيكوتين و أقل كمية إذا لا يتولد عن حرق غرام واحد من التبغ أكثر من ملغم واحد من البريديـن .
 -مركبات الامونيا ( الأمونياك ) amonmia derivitives  يتولد عن حرق غرام واحد من التبغ 3-5 ملغم من الأمونياك, و ضرره الصحي أنه يؤدي إلى التهاب الغشاء المخاطي للعين و الفم و الحنجرة و القصبة الهوائية و هو السبب في حدوث السعال و البصاق عند المدخنين .
 - المواد القطرانية : Tar و هي الزفت, و يتولد حوالي 40 ملغم من كل كلغم من التبغ المحروق و قد ثبت علميا أن لهذه المادة مفعولا كبيرا في تكوين السرطان و خصوصا لما تحتويه من مادة البنزين ذات المفعول الأكيد في إحداث السرطان.
 - أول اوكسيد الكربون : يتولد في دخان التبغ بنسبة تتراوح بين1-14 % , و هذا الغاز سام إذ يتحد مع الهيموجلوبين "خضاب الدم " hamoglobin , و يقوم بوقف قابلية الدم لحمل الأكسيجين و لهذا السبب فإن المدمنين على التدخين عادة ما يكون نفسهم قصيرا.
 - مواد اخرى : مثل غاز الميثان, الكحول الأثيلي, أجسام فينولية, الزرنيخ الذي يأتي من المبيدات الحشرية التي يرش بـها التبغ , السيانيد, رماد ورق السيجارة و غيرها.

ويارب تكون الاجابة صح  
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اجابة سؤال الاقوياء:


فهل تعرفون كم مادة سامة توجد في السيجارة الواحدة ؟ 

كما هو معروف للجميع أن دخان السجائر يحتوي علي أكثر من 400 مادة سامة ، يتم امتصاص معظمها بشكل مباشر في مجرى الدم ومنها إلي خلايا الجلد.


و تصنيف هذه المواد من حيث درجة السمية؟


_نيكوتين , و هو مركب سام جدا و خطرا على جميع المخلوقات. يستخرج النيكوتين من مادة : nicotianna tobacum .  تختلف كمية النيكوتين وفقا لنوع الدخان, و طريقة استعماله, و يكون امتصاصه حتى 90 % في الأشخاص الذين يستنشقونه و إلى 10 %في عدم الاستنشاق. يمتص النيكوتين في السجائر العادية من الرئة بينما نيكوتين السيجار و الغليون عن طريق الفم و البلعوم, و لذلك يلاحظ بأن مدخني السجائر يستنشقون الدخان أكثر من مدخني السيجار و الغليون ليحصلوا على النيكوتين.كل سيجارة من السجائر تحتوي 20 ملغم من النيكوتين, إذا احتوت على غرام واحد من التبغ, وزن السيجارة حوالي خمسة غرامات.  الجرعة المميتة للنيكوتين هي: 50 ملغم .
 - البريدين : pyridine و هو أقل سمية من النيكوتين و أقل كمية إذا لا يتولد عن حرق غرام واحد من التبغ أكثر من ملغم واحد من البريديـن .
 -مركبات الامونيا ( الأمونياك ) amonmia derivitives  يتولد عن حرق غرام واحد من التبغ 3-5 ملغم من الأمونياك, و ضرره الصحي أنه يؤدي إلى التهاب الغشاء المخاطي للعين و الفم و الحنجرة و القصبة الهوائية و هو السبب في حدوث السعال و البصاق عند المدخنين .
 - المواد القطرانية : Tar و هي الزفت, و يتولد حوالي 40 ملغم من كل كلغم من التبغ المحروق و قد ثبت علميا أن لهذه المادة مفعولا كبيرا في تكوين السرطان و خصوصا لما تحتويه من مادة البنزين ذات المفعول الأكيد في إحداث السرطان.
 - أول اوكسيد الكربون : يتولد في دخان التبغ بنسبة تتراوح بين1-14 % , و هذا الغاز سام إذ يتحد مع الهيموجلوبين "خضاب الدم " hamoglobin , و يقوم بوقف قابلية الدم لحمل الأكسيجين و لهذا السبب فإن المدمنين على التدخين عادة ما يكون نفسهم قصيرا.
 - مواد اخرى : مثل غاز الميثان, الكحول الأثيلي, أجسام فينولية, الزرنيخ الذي يأتي من المبيدات الحشرية التي يرش بـها التبغ , السيانيد, رماد ورق السيجارة و غيرها.

ويارب تكون الاجابة صح  
*

----------


## أسد

حلو بسمة جاوبت [b]

----------


## أسد

حلو بسمة جاوبت [b]

----------


## الصاعق

*هل تعلم أن كل 8 ثوان يلقى شخص حتفه بسبب التدخين؟*


*وفي دراسته حول الشيشة باعتبارها وسيلة من وسائل الإدمان على الدخان قال معهد (ISPA) إن استنشاق التبغ عبر الخراطيم الطويلة للنارجيلة أو غيرها من أنواع الشيشة يمكن أيضا أن يسبب الإصابة بالسرطان وأضرار تلحق الأوعية الدموية والرئتين. 

وشرح المعهد قائلا إن النيكوتين وجزيئاته المضرة الناجمة عن تدخين الشيشة لا تستقر في مياه قارورة الشيشة كما يعتقد الكثيرون بل على النقيض من ذلك فإن نيكوتين الشيشة والعناصر المسرطنة تنتشر مع كل استنشاق في الرئتين وأعضاء الجسم الأخرى بصورة أسوأ مما يحصل مع التدخين الناجم عن السيجارة.* 
*

ألا فلينتبه من يظن أن طول الخراطيم يخفف من النيكوتين أو الأضرار* 

*إن (الشيشة) لها من الأضرار الصحية تماماً مثل أضرار الدخان، أن عدداً من (مراكز البحوث الطبية) أثبتت تسبب الشيشة ب(سرطان الفم).. ويقول د. فهد تركستاني نقلاً عن أحد استشاريي الأمراض الصدرية: إن ما يدعيه البعض عن تنقية الجراك بالماء فهذا ليس صحيحاً وإن الضرر باق لم يتغير. كما ثبت-  إن مدخني الشيشة يشكون دائماً من الألم في الرأس ودورانه، وزغللة في النظر وخفقان في القلب، كما يؤدي تدخين الشيشة إلى بعض أمراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل انسداد الشعب الهوائية ناهيك عن انتشار بعض الأمراض المعدية نتيجة لقيام أكثر من مدخن بالتناوب على نفس لي الشيشة.
ويوضح د. تركستاني قضية مهمة ألا وهي الفهم الخاطئ حول عدم ضرر مادة الشيشة التي تتكون من الفاكهة، حيث ينقل عن الخبراء في هذا المجال (أن هذه الشيشة ضارة مثل غيرها إذ يتم تخمير هذه الفاكهة ومعالجتها بالمولاس وهو العسل الأسود أو الجليسرين كمادة لاصقة وتكمن خطورة هذا النوع من الشيشة في احتوائه على المواد اللاصقة وخاصة الجليسرين الذي يؤدي حرقه عن طريق الفحم إلى تكوين مادة الأكرولين وهي من المواد السامة التي تسبب في حدوث سرطان المثانة). ا. هـ.*
*يعتبر تدخين شيشة واحدة أخطر من عشرات السجائر ويحمل تدخين الشيشة مخاطر إضافية تشمل انتقال التهاب الكبد الوبائي -سي وبي وكذلك مرض الأيدز* 

*والحقيقة وجدت إجماع في كل المواقع التي بحثت فيها على أن أثر تدخين شيشة واحدة أخطر من السجائر ولكن هناك مواقع قدرت عدد السجائر الموازي في الضرربـ 8 : 10 ومواقع أخرى قدرت عدد السجائر الموازي في الضرر بـ 30 : 60 سيجارة.*

*المخاطر الصحيّة للنرجيلة:*

* أهم المراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الشيشة*

*·**النرجيلة مصدر لميكروب الدرن:*

توصلت طبيبة مصرية في أمراض الصدر الى أن المبسم (Filter*)* لا يحمي من الإصابة بالدرن، ذلك أن هذا ألميكروب يستوطن الشيشة بالكامل وليس جزءاً منها فقط. وما هذه القطع المستعملة سوىأكاذيب إعلانيّة تبغي الربح فقط.

والجدير ذكره أن هذا المرض في تزايد مستمر وخاصة لدى المدخنين وأقاربهم وسائر ما يتّصل بشكل مباشر معهم،فيصيب كامل أجزاء الجسم، دون رحمة، والمشكلة الأكبر هي أن فترة علاجه طويلة الأمد.



*·**تبغ الشيشة ملوّث بالمبيدات والمعادن الثقيلة والسموم الفطرية:*

حذرت إحدى الدراسات المصرية من خطورة الشيشة، إذ اتّضح أن محتوياتها [التبغ أوالمعسّل] تزيد من إمكانيّة الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانيّة كافة، ذلك أن المعسّل يحتوي  على مواد كيمائيّة شديدة الخطورة [عسل أسوَد, جليسرين ..., معادن ثقيلة و سموم فطريّة] أثبتت علاقتها بسرطانات الكبد والكلى.... وقد تبيّن من خلال الدراسة أن التبغ يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من "المبيد" كيماوي "د.د.ت." بنسبة مرتفعة [10.5 ملغ \ كلغ] إضافة إلى أكثر من 140 ملغ من المعادن الثقيلة، وكميّة كبيرة من السموم في كل كيلوغرام.  



*·**الشيشة سبب رئيسي لسرطان الشفاه:*

يعدّ سرطان الشفاه من بين الأمراض السرطانية الأكثر انتشارا خاصة بين المدخنين (السجائر-الأركيلة)، ذلك أن الإحتراق يؤدّي إلى تقرّحات شديدة تصيب النسيج الحرشفي للشفّة السفليّةالتي تغيّر لونها وتتورّم . إنّ هذه الحالة المشار إليها لا يتمّ علاجها لصعوبة إعادة بناء الأنسجة من جديد بعد استئصال الورم. إضافة إلى الإحتراق، توجد بعض المواد الهيدروكربونية ومواد مشعّة بنسبة ضئيلة ، لكنّها تتراكم ، فتصبح تأثيراتها كبيرة جداً خاصةً في" المعسّل" الذي يحوي مكسّبات صناعية للطّعم و الرّائحة ، وهي شديدة الخطورة على الجهاز المناعي، إضافة إلى مضاعفات الإحتكاك الدائم بالشفاه ، الّذي يمثّل اعتداءً شديداً.....

*·**الشيشة أداة إدمان ....فاحذروها*

*إ*ن أخطر ما يمكن الكلام عن خطورته في هذا الصدد هو سعي بعض الشركات إلى إدخال عنصر مهدّئ في التبغ  ممّا يؤدّي إلى إدمان بسيط للجسم يتجلّى في طلب مستمر لها(للشيشة). ويعتبر الفرد المدخّن أنّه يستطيع ترك الأركيلة متى يشاء، بخلاف ذلك ، فإنّ هذا صعب جدّاً. وقدأثبتت الدراسات أنّ تدخين أركيلة واحدة يعادل

وأخيراً إخواني فهناك خطر إضافي
يدخل المولاس أو العسل الأسود في صنع المعسل. ويعتقد أن ناتج احتراق المولاس ينتج ابخرة كحولية يستنشقها المدخن وهي التي تسبب الدوار الخفيف الذي يشعر به مدخن الشيشة

عافانا الله جميعاً وهدى المدخنين إلى الإقلاع عن هذه العادة المضرة لأنفسهم ولغيرهم

أرق تحياتي
الصاعق
الفارس الأزرق - عن الفرسان

----------


## الصاعق

*هل تعلم أن كل 8 ثوان يلقى شخص حتفه بسبب التدخين؟*


*وفي دراسته حول الشيشة باعتبارها وسيلة من وسائل الإدمان على الدخان قال معهد (ISPA) إن استنشاق التبغ عبر الخراطيم الطويلة للنارجيلة أو غيرها من أنواع الشيشة يمكن أيضا أن يسبب الإصابة بالسرطان وأضرار تلحق الأوعية الدموية والرئتين. 

وشرح المعهد قائلا إن النيكوتين وجزيئاته المضرة الناجمة عن تدخين الشيشة لا تستقر في مياه قارورة الشيشة كما يعتقد الكثيرون بل على النقيض من ذلك فإن نيكوتين الشيشة والعناصر المسرطنة تنتشر مع كل استنشاق في الرئتين وأعضاء الجسم الأخرى بصورة أسوأ مما يحصل مع التدخين الناجم عن السيجارة.* 
*

ألا فلينتبه من يظن أن طول الخراطيم يخفف من النيكوتين أو الأضرار* 

*إن (الشيشة) لها من الأضرار الصحية تماماً مثل أضرار الدخان، أن عدداً من (مراكز البحوث الطبية) أثبتت تسبب الشيشة ب(سرطان الفم).. ويقول د. فهد تركستاني نقلاً عن أحد استشاريي الأمراض الصدرية: إن ما يدعيه البعض عن تنقية الجراك بالماء فهذا ليس صحيحاً وإن الضرر باق لم يتغير. كما ثبت-  إن مدخني الشيشة يشكون دائماً من الألم في الرأس ودورانه، وزغللة في النظر وخفقان في القلب، كما يؤدي تدخين الشيشة إلى بعض أمراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل انسداد الشعب الهوائية ناهيك عن انتشار بعض الأمراض المعدية نتيجة لقيام أكثر من مدخن بالتناوب على نفس لي الشيشة.
ويوضح د. تركستاني قضية مهمة ألا وهي الفهم الخاطئ حول عدم ضرر مادة الشيشة التي تتكون من الفاكهة، حيث ينقل عن الخبراء في هذا المجال (أن هذه الشيشة ضارة مثل غيرها إذ يتم تخمير هذه الفاكهة ومعالجتها بالمولاس وهو العسل الأسود أو الجليسرين كمادة لاصقة وتكمن خطورة هذا النوع من الشيشة في احتوائه على المواد اللاصقة وخاصة الجليسرين الذي يؤدي حرقه عن طريق الفحم إلى تكوين مادة الأكرولين وهي من المواد السامة التي تسبب في حدوث سرطان المثانة). ا. هـ.*
*يعتبر تدخين شيشة واحدة أخطر من عشرات السجائر ويحمل تدخين الشيشة مخاطر إضافية تشمل انتقال التهاب الكبد الوبائي -سي وبي وكذلك مرض الأيدز* 

*والحقيقة وجدت إجماع في كل المواقع التي بحثت فيها على أن أثر تدخين شيشة واحدة أخطر من السجائر ولكن هناك مواقع قدرت عدد السجائر الموازي في الضرربـ 8 : 10 ومواقع أخرى قدرت عدد السجائر الموازي في الضرر بـ 30 : 60 سيجارة.*

*المخاطر الصحيّة للنرجيلة:*

* أهم المراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الشيشة*

*·**النرجيلة مصدر لميكروب الدرن:*

توصلت طبيبة مصرية في أمراض الصدر الى أن المبسم (Filter*)* لا يحمي من الإصابة بالدرن، ذلك أن هذا ألميكروب يستوطن الشيشة بالكامل وليس جزءاً منها فقط. وما هذه القطع المستعملة سوىأكاذيب إعلانيّة تبغي الربح فقط.

والجدير ذكره أن هذا المرض في تزايد مستمر وخاصة لدى المدخنين وأقاربهم وسائر ما يتّصل بشكل مباشر معهم،فيصيب كامل أجزاء الجسم، دون رحمة، والمشكلة الأكبر هي أن فترة علاجه طويلة الأمد.



*·**تبغ الشيشة ملوّث بالمبيدات والمعادن الثقيلة والسموم الفطرية:*

حذرت إحدى الدراسات المصرية من خطورة الشيشة، إذ اتّضح أن محتوياتها [التبغ أوالمعسّل] تزيد من إمكانيّة الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانيّة كافة، ذلك أن المعسّل يحتوي  على مواد كيمائيّة شديدة الخطورة [عسل أسوَد, جليسرين ..., معادن ثقيلة و سموم فطريّة] أثبتت علاقتها بسرطانات الكبد والكلى.... وقد تبيّن من خلال الدراسة أن التبغ يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من "المبيد" كيماوي "د.د.ت." بنسبة مرتفعة [10.5 ملغ \ كلغ] إضافة إلى أكثر من 140 ملغ من المعادن الثقيلة، وكميّة كبيرة من السموم في كل كيلوغرام.  



*·**الشيشة سبب رئيسي لسرطان الشفاه:*

يعدّ سرطان الشفاه من بين الأمراض السرطانية الأكثر انتشارا خاصة بين المدخنين (السجائر-الأركيلة)، ذلك أن الإحتراق يؤدّي إلى تقرّحات شديدة تصيب النسيج الحرشفي للشفّة السفليّةالتي تغيّر لونها وتتورّم . إنّ هذه الحالة المشار إليها لا يتمّ علاجها لصعوبة إعادة بناء الأنسجة من جديد بعد استئصال الورم. إضافة إلى الإحتراق، توجد بعض المواد الهيدروكربونية ومواد مشعّة بنسبة ضئيلة ، لكنّها تتراكم ، فتصبح تأثيراتها كبيرة جداً خاصةً في" المعسّل" الذي يحوي مكسّبات صناعية للطّعم و الرّائحة ، وهي شديدة الخطورة على الجهاز المناعي، إضافة إلى مضاعفات الإحتكاك الدائم بالشفاه ، الّذي يمثّل اعتداءً شديداً.....

*·**الشيشة أداة إدمان ....فاحذروها*

*إ*ن أخطر ما يمكن الكلام عن خطورته في هذا الصدد هو سعي بعض الشركات إلى إدخال عنصر مهدّئ في التبغ  ممّا يؤدّي إلى إدمان بسيط للجسم يتجلّى في طلب مستمر لها(للشيشة). ويعتبر الفرد المدخّن أنّه يستطيع ترك الأركيلة متى يشاء، بخلاف ذلك ، فإنّ هذا صعب جدّاً. وقدأثبتت الدراسات أنّ تدخين أركيلة واحدة يعادل

وأخيراً إخواني فهناك خطر إضافي
يدخل المولاس أو العسل الأسود في صنع المعسل. ويعتقد أن ناتج احتراق المولاس ينتج ابخرة كحولية يستنشقها المدخن وهي التي تسبب الدوار الخفيف الذي يشعر به مدخن الشيشة

عافانا الله جميعاً وهدى المدخنين إلى الإقلاع عن هذه العادة المضرة لأنفسهم ولغيرهم

أرق تحياتي
الصاعق
الفارس الأزرق - عن الفرسان

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش يا جماعه اتاخرت عليكم النهارده أناكمان
أ/ عاطف هلال رائع رائع رائع 
النسبيه ما زالت محل نقاش حتى الآن


الفارس الأزرق مشوفتكش ليه علي الماسينجر النهارده يا بني ؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

حبيب قلبي الفارس البمبي
أنا ملوطوع أون لاين من صباحية ربنا ولغاية الساعة 12.30 لم يظهر غبار فارس فيكم فتشطفت وجاوبت وربنا يستر
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## kun

[b]السلام عليكم 

والله بصدق موضوع جميل جدا  واتمنى ان يتحقق ،، شباب انا مستعد لااى خدمة على شان انا  ضابط فى الجيش ( القوات الخاصة ) وعندى معلومات كافية عن الحروب ، واتمن منكم ان انضم معكم فى هذا الموضوع .

يارب مااكون ازعجتكم ... وشكرا

----------


## farwla

اعتقد ان هي دي عادة المصريين الحلوين الكلام الجميل والاحلام الحلوة دون تنفيذ فين تنفيذكم لما سبق 
مشفناش اي خطوة فعليه ليه 
كلام × كلام × كلام × كلام

----------


## قلب جرئ

انا مش هقول الموضوع حلو و جميل 
فريقي اسمة المشاكس اي خدمة منتظر بقيت اعضاء الفريق 
مع تحياتي 
قلب جرئ

----------


## امير الحزن

المجد للثورة

انا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ابن البلد

> اعتقد ان هي دي عادة المصريين الحلوين الكلام الجميل والاحلام الحلوة دون تنفيذ فين تنفيذكم لما سبق 
> مشفناش اي خطوة فعليه ليه 
> كلام × كلام × كلام × كلام


 *ياعم فراويله متعملش زي وترد بدون ما تقري كل الموضوع 
أقري الموضوع يا عم وهتلاقي المسابقه شغاله وميت فل وخماشر 

ياله يا جماعه فيه فريق تالت بيتكون 
أسمه 
المشاكس
بقه عندنا دلوقتي 
الأقوياء 
والفرسان
والمشاكس*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
انا عايزة اشترك انا عندى معلومات عن القانون
بس مش عارفة ادخل فى فرق
كونو فريق وقولولى علشان انضم الية
انا مستنية الرد


ايمى

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

مررت من هنا مرارا ...ولكني مررت هذه المرة لأقول وفقكم الله جميعا ...وانا جدا معجبة بالمسابقة ...وبالفائدة التي تمنحها للقراء ...واشكر اعضاء الفرق المشاركة ( الأقوياء - و الفرسان ) فردا فردا على ما يبذولنه من جهد للإجابة على الأسئلة ، ولا أنسى طبعا الفريق الجديد المشاكس . ..
وادعوا الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود الذي يبذله الأستاذ فاضل في وضع الأسئلة في ميزان حسناته ...
وطبعا لا انسى ان اشكر فريق الجمهور ( الأستاذ / عاطف هلال ) ...
بصدق انتم تثرون ثقافتنا  ( في وقفة واحدة ) .... 

ويلا همتكم ...وفقكم الله جميعا  ::

----------


## snake

الاول اود ان ارحب لكل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في هذة الحرب السخنة  ::  وبعتزر عن تاخري في المسابقة معليش بقى مشاغل 
 ::  
برحب بالعضو الجميلة الامورة (حبة غزل  ::  ) بسمة امل في فريق الاقوياء اللى كسحين الدنيا 
 ::  تحياتي 
وشكرا للاخت الحلوة بسنت اللى مشرفانا واهنيها على الاجابة 
والاخ الغالى اسد 
وبابا وماما وكل العيلة  ::  
وبصراحة موضوع الكلسترول ده تقيل على معدتي مش عارف اجاوب علية  ::

----------


## (sa3edmahran)

الف الف شكر على الافكار النيره جا جدا ويا ريت نبتدى بسرعه يا جماعه وزى ما قلتوا انا هاكون ان شاء الله اول  المبتدئين.....

انا عازو ادخل بفرقه واسميها      "emperors" 

اتنمى وجود رد او على الاقل تطورات...

شكرا

----------


## (sa3edmahran)

::   ::  الف الف شكر على الافكار النيره جا جدا ويا ريت نبتدى بسرعه يا جماعه وزى ما قلتوا انا هاكون ان شاء الله اول  المبتدئين.....

انا عازو ادخل بفرقه واسميها      "emperors" 

اتنمى وجود رد او على الاقل تطورات...

شكرا  ::   ::

----------


## snake

::  اضحكوا اضحكوا وهندوس عليكوا  ::

----------


## snake

sa3edmahran) اية يعم احنا بدانا من بدري لو عايز تخش في اي فرقة خش في الفرقة الجديدة المشاكس 
عشان كدة العبء هيكونكبير على استاذ فاضل 
تحياتي  ::

----------


## الصاعق

ألآخوة المنضمين حديثاً
أرجو قرأت الموضوع من أول صفحة حتى الأن 
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أنا عايزة ألععععععععب
بسبوسة خديني معاكي في فريق الأقوياء
أنا على طول بروح وآجي على الموضوع بس كنت فاكرة ان الفرق كملت
أول مرة أعرف أن مافيش غير تلات فرق بس..
أنا عايزة أجي معاكم يا بسنت
أنتي عرفاني شطورة خالص وبعرف احل
ماشي؟

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب فاضل
اعتقد الأن ممكن نعلن نتيجة الجولة الأولى في المسابقة بفائز والبدء في جدولة جديدة تضم كل الفرق
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## أسد

*باين الأقوياء حيحتل الصدارة بوجود هذا الكم الهائل من الأعضاء


وخليه ينفعك فريق الفرسان يا أحمد يا أبو صلاح ههههههههه*

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أسد
أعتقد أخنا متقدمين عليكم بنقطة على الأقل ::  

يعني العبرة مش بالعدد ههههههههه ::  

ومعروف أن كتيبة الفرسان بلواء مشاه يا ريس ::  

أرق تحياتي للأقوياء والفرق الجديدة والجمهور ومشرفنا فاضل
الصاعق  ( الفارس الأزرق )

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

عذرا للتأخير غير المتعمد فالمشاغل كثيرة

اسمحوا لي اولا أن أهنيء الفرقتين الأقوياء و الفرسان على أدائهم حتى الآن 

و شكر وافر و تحية مستحقة لأستاذنا الفاضل م. عاطف 

في البداية الإجابة على السؤالين الأخيرين صحيحة و لكن لمزيد الفائدة أقول

المواد السامة الموجودة في السيجارة الواحدة تبلغ في بعض التقديرات 4000 أربعة آلاف و لكن الرقم الأكثر توثيقا هو 400
تضم هذه المواد 14 مادة شديدة السمية منها غاز أول أكسيد الكربون و ثاني أكسيد الكربون
هناك مادة ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك في إحداثها للسرطان و هي 3،4- بنزبيرين (3,4 Benzpyrin) 

بالنسبة للشيشة فأخطر أضرارها على الإطلاق هو تسببها في فقدان مرونة الحويصلات الهوائية نتيجة للشفط القوي و المتتالي و هو ما يعرف بمرض emphyesema و قد وردت في الرد عبارة انسداد الشعب الهوائية و ذلك موضوع آخر نتيجة تراكم القطران في المجاري التنفسية

و منظمة الصحة العالمية لها تقسيم لدرجات شدة التدخين
فالمدخن الخفيف حسب المنظمة هة الذي يدخن أقل من 20 سيجارة يوميا
و المتوسط يدخين 20-60 
و المدخن الثقيل أو الشره يدخن ما يزيد عن 60 سيجارة في اليوم

و هناك إحصائية غاية في الطرافة أن من يدخن عشرين سيجارة في اليوم لمدة 20 سنة يترسب في المجاري التنفسية له ستة كيلوجرامات من القطران (6 كيلوجرامات) فما بالكم بالمدخن الشره و انظروا فقط إلى صورة الأشعة لرئتي مدخن و سترون بأم أعينكم فهذه لا تحتاج لمتخصص..

-----------------------------------------------------------------

أهلا و سهلا بالإخوة و الأخوات الذين يودون الإنضمام .. المسابقة للعلم و الثقافة و التنافس الحر الشريف و لكنه تنافس جاد و ليس هناك مجال لما سوى ذلك فأرجو وضع ذلك في الإعتبار

حبا في لغتنا العربية أرجو اختيار اسم الفريق الجديد بعنوان عربي معبر و إن لم يستقر الأعضاء الجدد على اسم فسأسمح لنفسي باختياره بعد إذنكم

الأعضاء الجدد يتوجب عليهم قراءة الموضوع من أوله كما تفضل أخي الصاعق و نبههم لكي نستكمل من حيث نقف و لا نعيد منذ البداية

الأخ أو الأخت فراولة بالذات مدعو لقراءة الموضوع ككل قبل وضع رد محبط و لا داعي له مثل الذي وضعه .. ما هو هذا الذي لم نقم به .. ليراجع أولا أننا قمنا بوضع فكرة وردت من أحد الأعضاء الأعزاء محل التنفيذ فجاء هذا الموضوع الثري بمشاركاتكم و علمكم ..

---------------------------------------------------------    

أسئلة اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
---------------

جهاز الكومبيوتر يتكون من ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي:

المكونات المادية   hardware
عنصر البرمجيات Software
العنصر البشري Humanware

فهلا تفضلتم ببيان المكونات المادية لجهاز الكومبيوتر  


فريق الفرسان
-----------

الكومبيوتر لم ينشأ من فراغ و إنما جاء نتيجة لبحث و أفكار تراكمية على مدى طويل 
فهلا تفضلتم بذكر نبذة تاريخية عن نشأة و تطور الكومبيوتر؟

سؤال الجمهور
-----------------

الكومبيوتر له لغة خاصة مبنية على ما يعرف بالشفرة الثنائية Binary Code 

فهلا تفضلتم بتعريفنا ما هي الشفرة الثنائية ؟ و من أول من وضعها حيز التنفيذ في مجال لغة الحاسب؟

و الأعضاء الجدد فضلا عندكم حتى الغد لتنسيق الأمور بينكم .. فإن تعذر ذلك فسأقوم بذلك بنفسي بعد إذنكم

أذكر بأحد الأهداف الراقية التي أدعو إليها من خلال هذه الحرب غير التقليدية و هو أن نكتب بالفصحى قدر إمكاننا ..

تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## بنت مصر

يتكون الهاردويير من أي جسم صلب في الكمبيوتر بما في ذلك ما يتضمن داخله من دوائر الكترونية أو أشياء صغيرة أو كبيرة موجودة داخل الكمبيوتر أو متصلة به. من أمثلة ذلك الوحدة الأساسية للجهاز وما تحتويه داخلها من معدات الكترونية مثل اللوحة الأم والبطاقات المتصلة بها، والقرص الصلب والمرن وغيرها. وبالإضافة للوحدة الأساسية فإن هناك الشاشة، والماوس، والطابعة، وماسحة الرسوم، وسماعات الصوت، ويشمل أيضا الكابل الذي يزود الكمبيوتر بالتيار الكهربي، أو الكابل الذي يصل بين جهازين، وأي شيء مشابه. ينطبق هذا التعريف أيضا على أي جهاز آخر يعمل في مجال الاتصالات أو أنظمة المعلومات.

في مقابل الهاردوير هناك للكمبيوتر ما يسمى "السوفت ويير" وهي أشياء إلكترونية تكون على شكل برنامج أو مجموعة من البرامج، حيث يتم تشغيلها داخل الكترونيات وعتاد الكمبيوتر. وهي تعطي التعليمات للكمبيوتر لأداء المهمة المطلوبة منه. تتضمن السوفت ويير كافة البرامج بما في ذلك البرامج والتعليمات المستخدمة لتشغيله، وكذلك برامج المهمات التي تشمل الأعمال التطبيقية المختلفة مثل معالجة الكلمات أو برامج التصفح أوغيرها. وقد أتت هذه التعبيرات (الهاردويير والسوفت ويير) في الواقع لتفرق بين الجسم المادي للكمبيوتر وتوابعه وهي الهاردوير وبين البرامج التي يتم إدخالها به لتجعل الكمبيوتر يعمل شيئا ما، وهي ما أسميناها بالسوفت وييرSoftware . 

العتاد أو الجسم المادي للأجهزة الموجودة هي اشياء ثابتة في الأداء والتنوع، إلا إذا أضفت لها عتادا جديدا مثل إضافة البطاقات "اللوحات الإلكترونية" التي تزيد من امكانات وقدرات الكمبيوتر. بينما السوفت ويير أو البرامج يمكن بسهولة أن تتنوع وتختلف. فمثلا يمكنك أن تضع برنامجا جديدا بالكامل في الكمبيوتر ليجعل الكمبيوتر يبدأ في تجربة عمل جديدة كليا بالنسبة لمستعمل ذلك الكمبيوتر.

مكونات الكمبيوتر الصلبة

يتكون أي كمبيوتر عادة من الأجزاء الأساسية الآتية:

لوحه المفاتيحKeyboard 
وحدة الجهاز System Unit 
شاشة العرض Screen 
الماوس Mouse

----------


## بنت مصر

تعالي يا جنان عشان نكيد الاعادي
الاقوياء يا يعيش .. يا يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا عايزة ألععععععععب
> بسبوسة خديني معاكي في فريق الأقوياء
> أنا على طول بروح وآجي على الموضوع بس كنت فاكرة ان الفرق كملت
> أول مرة أعرف أن مافيش غير تلات فرق بس..
> أنا عايزة أجي معاكم يا بسنت
> أنتي عرفاني شطورة خالص وبعرف احل
> ماشي؟


 جنان دي مش لعبه  ::mm:: 
دي حرب ::-s: 

بسنت



> تعالي يا جنان عشان نكيد الاعادي
> الاقوياء يا يعيش .. يا يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش


مقرتيش أ/ فاضل قال أيه ؟؟ 



> أذكر بأحد الأهداف الراقية التي أدعو إليها من خلال هذه الحرب غير التقليدية و هو أن نكتب بالفصحى قدر إمكاننا


يعني كلمة عشان دي مش فصحي ماشي
 :: 

انا مش هجاوب علشان الأسهله بالنسبه لي كلها سهله  :;):

----------


## الصاعق

*إجابة فريق الفرسان*
*أخواني الأعزاء*
يفهم البعض خطاء أن بداية الحاسب الآلي  موضوع حديث ينمتي إلى القرن العشرين. إللا أن ما تم في القرن العشرين هو محصلة لتطور فكر الإنسان المبذول منذ حقب تاريخية طويلة . كيف هذا ؟ 
يستلزم ذلك بداية أن نعرف ما هوالحاسب الآلي

*ما هو الحاسب الآلي ( الكمبيوتر ) ؟؟
الحاسب بصفة عامة و مبسطة هو جهاز يقوم باستقبال البيانات (المعلومات التي يستطيع الحاسب التعامل معها , كالأوامر و الاختيارات ) المدخلة إليه عن طريق أجهزة الإدخال بواسطة معالجات (هي عملية تغيير و تحويل البيانات من الشكل التي تكون عليه إلى شكل آخر ), و القيام إما بتخزينها بواسطة أجهزة التخزين أو إخراجها بواسطة أجهزة الإخراج .*

*لم تكن فكرة الحاسوب حديثة بل قديمة قدم حاجة الإنسان إلى  معين ومساعد في إجراء العمليات الحسابية لذا فقد استخدام الإنسان أصابع يديه ليعد بها أشياءه  كالأغنام التي يقوم برعايتها مثلا ولما لم يعد عدد أصابع اليدين كافيا حاجة الإنسان للعد والحساب قام باستخدام الحصى يضعها في جراب ويقرن كل حصاة في جرابه بإحدى أغنامه إذا كان يعد أغنامه مثلا , وصولاً إى لالأدوات الأكثر تطوراً مثل عداد الخرز الصيني .وهكذا ومع تطور حياة الإنسان بدا بالتفكير في اختراع آله تساعد في إنجاز حساباته وأعماله ، فكانت الحاجة إلى إجراء العمليات الحسابية النواة الأولى لاختراع الحاسوب الذي نراه اليوم يحلق على  قمة  إبداع الإنسانية* 


*كما أسلفنا فان فكرة الحاسب  قديمه  قدم الإنسان فقد كان أول وسيله حساب استخدمه الإنسان هو أصابع يديه  ثم الحصى ثم مع تطور حياته و  تعقدها كان غاية أن يطور أساليبه وتقنياته    لتلائم متطلبات العصر الذي يعيش فيه وإزاء هذا التسارع المذهل في حياة البشر كان لابد أن يقابلة تسارع مواز في تطور فكرة الحاسوب والاتجاه إلى إبرازه كواحد من أهم العوامل التي تساعد على تقدم ورقى البشرية .*

*وفى أولى محاولات الإنسان  إلى مكنه الحاسوب باستخدام اله العداد (**abacus) والتي تستخدم خرزات على أسلاك .وقد ساعده العداد في إجراء بعض العمليات الحسابية البسيطة وكن ذلك قبل اكثر من 2000سنه قبل الميلاد* *. وفي العام 1642 م اختر ع عالم فرنسي يدعى باسكال (وقد سميت لغة البرمجة باسكال باسمه تقديرا وتخليدا لجهوده في هذا المجال) اله ميكانيكية تستطيع إجراء عمليات  حسابيه بسيطة في الجمع والطرح وأتم هذه الجهود ليبينز بعد حوالي ثلاثين عاما باختراع آلته والتي سميت بآلة ليبينز وهي ميكانيكية العمل  أيضا وتستطيع إجراء عمليات القسمة و الضرب وفي باية القرن التاسع عشر وتحديدا في العام 1804م قام عالم فرنسي  يدعى جوزيف كاكوارد باختراع اله تستخدم في عملها البطاقات المثقبة وقد بدا مع اختراع هذه الآلة نشوء فكره البرمجة باستخدام الحاسوب وقد قام بعده تشارلزبابادج بتطوير اله تستطيع استقبال الأوامر عن طريق البطاقات المثقبة .* 



*في منصف  الأربعينات  وفي حوالي  1945 م  قام نيومان  بتطوير  عمل  الحاسوب  حيث  اصبح الحاسوب  يقوم بالتخزين الداخلي  للبيانات  واستخدام النظام الثنائي  كقاعدة  لبناء  الحاسوب  حيث إن النظام  الثنائي في  العد  يشابه أحد  حالتي  التيار  الكهربائي  تشغيل  إيقاف  وهذا يذكرنا بتعريف العمليات  المنطقية  أي  إن  الحاسوب  قائم في عمله وبنيته على المنطق ويعتبر النظام الثنائي أساس لغة الآلة وهي اللغة التي يفهمها الحاسوب ومنذ ذلك الحين بدا الظهور الفعلي للحاسوب وبدأت أهمية كجزء مهم في حياة البشر وضرورة  من حياتهم وتقدمها فعملوا على تطويره وتحديثه ليلائم التسارع الحياتي الذي   يعيشون  وبدأت   أجيال الحاسوب  بالظهور.       * 


*الجيل الأول :* 
بدأ في الخمسينات .

إنتاج حاسوب UNIVAC  .

استخدمت حواسيب هذا الجيل الصمامات المفرغة، وكانت هذه الصمامات تحتاج إلى حرارة عالية، لذلك فقد كانت تستهلك طاقة كهربائية عالية .

كان حجم هذه الحواسيب كبيراً جدا، ووزنها ثقيل .

سرعة تنفيذ العمليات بطيئة إلى حد ما ( 20 ألف عملية في الثانية ) .

اعتمدت على لغة الآلة (التي تعتمد على النظام الثنائي) في كتابة البرامج ، وبالتالي كانت البرامج معقدة .

استخدمت الاسطوانة المغناطيسية كوسيط لادخال البيانات ، وآلات طباعة بدائية لاستخراج النتائج .


*الجيل الثاني :* 
 بدأ من 1959 إلى 1965 .

استبدلت الصمامات المفرغة بالترانزسستور حيث كان أصغر حجما وأطول عمرا  ولا يحتاج طاقة كهربائية عالية .

كان حجم حواسيب هذا الجيل أصغر من الجيل الأول .

أصبح أكثر سرعة في تنفيذ العمليات حيث بلغ سرعته مئات الآلاف في الثانية الواحدة . 

ستخدمت الأشرطة الممغنطة كذاكرة مساندة ، واستخدمت الأقراص المغناطيسية الصلبة .

استخدمت بعض اللغات الراقية مثل Fortran , Cobol  .



*الجيل الثالث :* 
1965-1970 

إنتاج الدوائر المتكاملة والمصنوعة من رقائق السيليكون .

أصبحت أصغر حجما بكثير وانخفضت تكلفة إنتاج الحواسيب .

تم إنتاج سلسلة حاسبات         .IBM 360  

أصبحت سرعة الحواسيب تقاس بالنانوثانية.

تم إنتاج الشاشات الملونة وأجهزة القراءة الضوئية .

تم إنتاج أجهزة إدخال وإخراج سريعة .

ظهرت الحواسيب المتوسطة mini computer system  والتي تشترك مجموعة طرفيات بجهاز حاسوب مركزي . 


*الجيل الرابع :*
من 1970-1980 
حصلت ثورة كبيرة على معدات الحاسوب وعلى البرمجيات في نفس الوقت .
استخدمت الدوائر المتكاملة الكبيرة LSI
تميزت حواسيب هذا الجيل بصغر الحجم وزيادة السرعة والدقة والوثوقية وسعة الذاكرة وقلة التكلفة .
أصبحت السرعة تقاس بملايين العمليات في الثانية الواحدة . 
ظهرت الذاكرة العشوائية RAM  والذاكرة الدائمة ROM 
أصبحت أجهزة الإدخال والإخراج أكثر تطورا وأسهل استخداما . 
طورت نظم التشغيل ، مما أدى إلى ظهور الحاسبات الشخصية .
ظهرت لغات ذات المستوى الراقي والراقي جدا. 
ظهرت الأقراص الصلبة المصغرة والأقراص المرنة والراسمات . 
*الجيل الخامس :*
توفر حاسبات هذا الجيل زيادة في الإنتاجية حيث سيتعامل معها الإنسان مباشرة لأن بإمكانها فهم المدخلات المحكية ، المكتوبة والمرسومة . 
زيادة  هائلة في السرعات وسعات التخزين . 
ظهور الذكاء الاصطناعي ولغات متطورة جدا. 
حواسيب عملاقة ذات قدرات كبيرة جدا، وتمتاز بدرجة عالية جدا من الدقة . 
 أرق تحيات الفراسان
الصاعق ( الفارس الأزرق)

----------


## الصاعق

أبن البلد
أنقشع غبار المعركة عن إجابة موفقة كما أرجو
أراك لا تتحدث العربية الفصحى كما طلب فاضل
إذا كن المشرف العام بالدف ضارب
فنتكلم عاميه وخلاص
مش كده ولا أيه؟
الصاعق

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

** أخى الحبيب فاضل – صراحة كان الله فى عونك – وفى جهدكِ الحثيث بالأرتقاء بنا إلى لغتنا العربية الفصحى _ أتمنى أن تكون دعوتك تلك محل التنفيذ من الأعضاء 


الأجابة على السؤال


أولاً : تعريف (  المكونات المادية hardware) وهي الأجزاء الإلكترونية المكونة للحاسب وتشمل كل ما يمكن لمسه أو رؤيته في الحاسب 

ثانياً : نظرة مختصرة عن تلك المكونات – حيث لو تكلمنا بالتفصيل لأحتاجنا لموقع كامل لذلك 

*** المكونات – وسنطلق عليها العتاد – 



العتاد هو أسم لأجهزة الحاسب ، فكل جهاز داخل الحاسب أو ملحق به يعتبر من عتاد ، وبهذا يعتبر الشاشة التي أمامك ولوحة المفاتيح والفأرة وكذلك الطابعة وكل ما يحتويه صندوق الحاسب من العتاد ، ولهذا العتاد كما قلنا وظائف استقبال البيانات ومعالجتها وإخراج النتائج وتخزينها لذا يقسم عتاد الحاسب إلى أنواع تبعاً لوظيفتها مع ملاحظة أن بعض الأجهزة قد تعمل أكثر من وظيفة في نفس الوقت مثل الإدخال والإخراج معاً....... فما هي أقسام العتاد؟
	أجهزة الإدخال : لوحة المفاتيح ، الفأرة ، بطاقة الصوت ، الماسحة الضوئية ، عصى الألعاب- وهي لتمكن المستخدم من إدخال البيانات.
	 أجهزة المعالجة : المعالج ، الذاكرة العشوائية .
	أجهزة الإخراج : الشاشة ، بطاقة الفيديو ، الطابعة ، بطاقة الصوت ، المجاهر (السماعات) - وهي لتظهر للمستخدم البيانات بعد معالجتها.
	 أجهزة التخزين : القرص الصلب ، القرص المرن ، القرص المدمج ، وسائط النسخ الاحتياطي والأرشفة و وسائط التخزين المتنقلة (محركات أقراص خارجية) -وهي لتسمح للمستخدم بأن يخزن البيانات سواء قبل معالجتها أو بعدها ليسترجعها في وقت لاحق.
	أجهزة التشبيك : بطاقة الشبكة ، المودم - وهي لتمكن المستخدم من تبادل المعلومات مع الحاسبات الأخرى (الشبكات).
	الجهاز الذي يربط هذه المكونات جميعاً : اللوحة الأم. لاحظ أن بعض الأجهزة ربما تصنف في أكثر من مجموعة كونها 
كما يمكننا تقسيم الأجهزة على حسب مكان تركيبها في الحاسب إلى :
•	أجهزة تركب داخل علبة النظام : اللوحة الأم ، بطاقة الفيديو ، بطاقة الصوت ، المعالج ، الذاكرة العشوائية ، القرص المرن القرص الصلب ومحرك القرص المرن ، بطاقة الشبكة والمودم.
•	أجهزة محيطية وهي التي توضع خارج علبة الجهاز : الطابعة ، الماسحة الضوئية ، الفأرة ، لوحة المفاتيح ، عصى الألعاب ، المجاهر ( السماعات ) ، مايكروفون ، محركات أقراص خارجية ، مودم خارجي.
وتجدر الملاحظة هنا أن كل واحد من هذه الأجهزة مستقل بذاته ويمكن مثلاً في حالة تعطل واحد منها استبداله دون الاضطرار إلى تغيير كامل الجهاز.    .
يتطور العتاد بصورة كبيرة مع الزمن ، الحاسب الذي اشتريته قبل عام واحد أصبح الآن في قاع الأجهزة المتوفرة بالسوق ، هذا لأن العلم لا يتوقف وتطور أجهزة الحاسب يتم بصورة كبيرة جداً لم تعهد من قبل في تاريخ البشرية - ألسنا في زمن التطور العلمي السريع؟ - لذا فإنه من الشائع أن يقاس تطورالحاسبات بالزمن فيقال أن هذا الحاسب 3 شهور أفضل من ذاك أو متخلف ب 5 شهور عن الثاني وهكذا.



**** نظرة أكثر تفصيلاً للمكونات المادية

بالطبع لقد رأيت حاسباً من قبل و ها أنت تجلس أمامه وترغب في تعلمه ... وتعلم أنه جهاز يتكون من ثلاث قطع :
•	الشاشة
•	لوحة المفاتيح ، الفأرة .
•	علبة النظام : وترى أشهر محتوياتها كالتالى 
الفئة		ملاحظات
اللوحة الأم		تحمل المعالج المركزي ، الذاكرة المخبئية ، الذاكرة العشوائية ، أطقم الرقاقات ، منافذ الإدخال والإخراج وشقوق التوسعة 
وسائط التخزين		القرص الصلب ، القرص المرن ، القرص المدمج ، أقراص التخزين الأخرى
بطاقات التوسعة		بطاقة الفيديو ، بطاقة الصوت ، المودم ، بطاقة الشبكة ، موائم سكزي 


وربما أيضاً بعض الملحقات الأخرى مثل الطابعة   " والماسحة الضوئية   " عصى الألعاب   " المجاهرات ( السماعات )   " 



*** تفصيل أكثر 

1)	علبة النظام : وظيفتها: هي العلبة التي تراها بجانب الشاشة وتنادى مجازا بالـ" CPU" 
2)	اللوحة الأم : وظيفتها : ربط الأجزاء الأخرى ببعضها البعض مما يسمح بتبادل البيانات فيما بينها 
•	تنسيق العمل بين هذه الأجزاء 
•	تنظيم عمل الذاكرة 
•	وتلك اللوحة ضرورية جداً لأى جهاز 


3) بطاقة الفيديو : وظيفتها : بطاقة توسعة تسمح بوصل وتشغيل الشاشة وهي ضرورية لأي حاسب

4) بطاقة أو كارت الصوت: وظيفتها:  بطاقة توسعة تسمح بوصل سماعات لإصدار الأصوات 

5) بطاقة المودم – أو كارت الفاكس-وظيفتها: بطاقة توسعة تسمح بشبك الحاسب بخط الهاتف بغرض شبكه بحاسب آخر أو بالإنترنت

6) بطاقة الشبكة : وظيفتها: بطاقة توسعة تسمح بشبك الحاسب مع الحاسبات الأخرى لتكوين شبكة
7) محول الطاقة: وظيفته: يحول التيار المتردد 110 أو 220 إلى تيار مباشر ليستخدم في تغذية كافة المكونات داخل علبة 
ومكانهفى الجهاز : له مكان في علبة النظام وهو الجزء الذي يشبك فيه السلك القادم من مصدر الطاقة في الحائط 

8) القرص الصلب ( وهو لب الجهاز)وظيفته : هو الوحدة الرئيسية لتخزين البيانات والبرامج 

9) محرك القرص المدمج – cd-  وظيفته : هو جهاز لقراءة البيانات المخزنة على الأقراص المدمجة "  
10) محرك الأقراص المرنة : وظيفته: هو جهاز لقراءة البيانات المخزنة على الأقراص اللينة

11) وحدة المعالجة المركزية : وظيفتها: هو الجزء من الحاسب الذي يقوم بالعمليات الحسابية الرئيسية ( أي مركز الحساب ) ويؤثر بشكل رئيسي في سرعة الحاسب




•	12) منافذ الإدخال والإخراج المختلفة ( منافذ تسلسلية ومنافذ متوازية والناقل التسلسلي العام ) وظيفتها: المنفذ المتوازي : يستعمل لإدخال أو إخراج البيانات ويوصل به الطابعة .
•	المنفذ المتسلسل : يستعمل في العادة لتوصيل الفأرة
•	الناقل التسلسلي العام : يوصل به الكثير من أنواع الأجهزة ،

13) الطابعة: وظيفتها: الإخراج إلى الورق وطبعته 


14) الماسحة الضوئية : وظيفتها : مسح الصور ومن ثم تحويلها لصور رقمية

15) الذاكرة العشوائية : وظيفتها: تمثل ذاكرة سريعة تخزن فيها الملفات والبرامج بصورة مؤقتة أثناء تنفيذها ثم تمحى كلياً قبل إطفاء الحاسب

16) لوحة المفاتيح – التى تضع يدك عليها الآن : وظيفتها: إدخال الأرقام والحروف إلى الحاسب وكذلك تستعمل لإصدار الأوامر للحاسب .. أبسط شىء كتابتك فى المنتدى  الآن 
17) الفأرة :  وظيفتها : إداة إدخال تستعمل في نظام وندوز لإصدار الأوامر للحاسب .... بالأضافة إلى تصفح النت مثل الآن 


المصدر : موقع واحة الحاسب مع أضافات من عندى 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والنصر والفوز للأقوياء ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## فاضــل

شكرا على الإجتهاد من الفريقين

لي تعقيب بسيط لاحقا إن شاء الله 

و ما زال الباب مفتوحا للإضافة لمن كان لديه إضافة

----------


## thundermoksha

انا موافق..thunder

----------


## ابن البلد

*طيب كويس لاني عايز أضيف حاجه بس مش هتكون مرتبه لانها من أفكار ذاكرتي وليست من مواقع 

بالنسبه للكمبيوتر ونشاته كما ذكر الأخ أحمد سعيد بالفعل كانت الصمامات هي المستخدمة في الجيل الاول وكان حجم الكمبيوتر وقتها اطبر بكثير من الآن وكان يتم تبريد الكمبيوتر نظرا لوجود درجة حراره عاليه تصدر منه عن طريق طلمبات مياه تمر عبر شبكة داخله له 
فلنتخيل جميعا جهاز كمبيوتر بيتبرد بالمياه  يعني ولا شركة الحديد والصلب
واول تطور وقفزة  للحاسب الآلي ظهر عند ظهور الترانسزتور بالفعل فحجم الصمام الواحد كان يصل بحجم أصبع الإنسان البالغ وكان إسطواني مثل اللمبه يعني  وكان يحتاج الكمبيوتر إلي الكثير والكثير من هذه الصمامات ولكن اترانسيزتور قام بحل المشكلة فهو لا يزيد عن حجم أصبع صغير ولكن يحتوي علي الكثير من الصمامات وكان في شكل مبطط ورقيق مما جعل مساحة وحجم الكمبيوتر ياخد في الصغر إلي ان وصلنا الآن الرام مثلا تصل إلي 512 ميجا الواحده وظهور الاب توب أو الكمبيوتر المحمول  أفتكر زمان اول ما جاري أشتري كمبيوتر سنة 1992 كانت الرام بتاعته 64 كيلو تقريبا فقط و الهارد ديسك كان 105 ميجا ( أكرر ميجا ) وكان يتباهي به علي ابن عمه لان ابن عمه هارد ديسك تبعه كان 100 ميجا فقط الآن لا تجد في الأسواق هارد ديسك يقل عن 40 جيجا ( جيجا ) 

معلومة أيضا علي الكمبيوتر 
يستخدم الكمبيوتر لغه في التعامل هي لغة النظام الثنائي أو البانري سيستم ودي عباره عن رقمين فقط هي الصفر والواحد الصحيح وربما أغلبنا ما أخذ هذا النظام في الثانوي او في الكليه  ( يعني لو حد كان بيحب الرياضه هيفضل فاكرها )
نظام الثنائي هو عباره عن صفر وواحد كما ذكرت من قبل والكمبيوتر يتعامل بهذا الشكل
بمعني 
انك عندما تضغط علي زر P في الكي بورد وتظهر لك P 
أنت في هذه الحالة لا تأمر الكمبيوتر بإظهار الحرف p الكمبيوتر لا يعرف ماذا تعني p ولكنك تقل للكمبيوتر أظهر لي الحرف رقم فرضا 345 يقوم الكمبيوتر بإستقبال هذا الرقم 345 وتحويله من نظام عشري إلي نظام ثنائي ويصبح بهذا الشكل
10011010 عند ترجمته إلي هذا الشكل يظهر حرف ال P لان حرف الp مرمز بالنسبه للحاسب الآلي إلي الكود الثنائي 10011010 
وهكذا 
وهذا يفسر
لماذا عندما تقوم باللعب في لعبه ولتكن لعبه كرة القدم" FIFA2003 "علي الجهاز وتضظع علي الزر A يقوم اللاعب بالعب بالكره ولا يقوم الكمبيوتر بكتابه حرف A 
وذلك لان مبرمجي اللعبه أدخلوا للكمبيوتر بيانات بأنه عند أستخدام الكود وليكن 10010010 قم بجعل اللاعب برفع الكره عاليا

وكذلك جميع أزرار الكيبورد من حروف وأرفام ورموز وإشارات و أسهم وحتى أزرار الفانكشن F1, F2,...... F12 وال Esc كل منها لها رقم يحفظة المبرمج عن ظهر قلب وكل رقم يعني للحاسب كود آخر ثنائي  لا يخطأ فيه أبدا مهما حدث ( إلا طبعا لو دلقت شاي علي الكبيورد زي ما الكل بيعمل ) 

أرجوا أني مكنش طولت وان ذاكرتي متكنش خانتني 
لكم مني كل التقدير*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

انا ايمى ياجماعة ممكن اشترك فى فريق المشاكس 
انا عندى معلومات عن القانون والسياسة 
ارجو الرد  انا متحمسة كتير                         ::  

ايمى

----------


## جنان الفردوس

> تعالي يا جنان عشان نكيد الاعادي
> الاقوياء يا يعيش .. يا يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش .. يعيش


يعيش يعيش  ::  
شكرا لك يا حبيبة قلبي  ::  
وبإذن الله سأكون ذات نفع لكم
وسنربح في النهاية   ::  
ولكن أريد أن أستفسر عن شيء..
هل من الواجب على كل أعضاء الفريق أن يجاوبوا على السؤال المطروح
أم أن إجابة أحد الأعضاء تكفي؟
..
انا أتحدث بالفصحى أهو يا ابن البلد  ::

----------


## thundermoksha

> انا موافق..thunder


حد يقولى ازاى

----------


## thundermoksha

حد يقولى ازاى نبدا الحرب دى انا مستعد

----------


## الصعيدي

أحسن فريق الفرسان

شدوا حيلكم يارجالة .. عاوزين نلغي كلمة فريق الأقوياء من القاموس .. 
معلش أنا غايب شوية اليومين دول .. هانت .. كلها كام يوم وهنرجع لساحة القتال

الفارس ال(.....)  ::  
الصعيدي

----------


## atefhelal

*السؤال للجمهور : تعريف الشفرة الثنائية ، ومن هو أول من وضعها حيز التنفيذ ؟

أولا التعريف : الشفرة الثنائية هى نظام عددى يستخدم فى تحليل عمل الدوائر الإلكترونية لأجهزة الحاسب ، ويحتوى هذا النظام على عددين فقط هما الصفر والواحد ، ويشكلان دائرة إلكترونية تعمل فى حالتى التوصيل والفصل (on-off) ، وقد اصطلح على تسميتها Bit اختصارا للتعبير الإنجليزى Binary Digit أر رقم ثنائى ..
إذن البت Bit هى الوحدة الصغرى فى الحاسب والتى توجد بالملايين ، وأسلوب عملها هو السبب فى أن مفردات لغة الحاسب هى الصفر والواحد ..
وحيث أنه لتمثيل أى رمز character من رموز اللغة يحتاج الرمز لعمل ثمان بتات 8 Bits ، فقد تم الإتفاق على أن 8 Bits  تساوى واحد بايت Byte  وهى الوحدة الرئيسية فى قياس سعة الذاكرة .
( المرجع : الدكتور خالد أبو الفتوح فضالة / مدخلك إلى الحاسب الآلى / الناشر دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع 1993) .

أما الجزء الثانى من السؤال ، فأرجو السماح لى ببعض الوقت للرجوع إلى بعض المصادر عن تاريخ علوم الحاسب ، وأهم تلك المصادر المتاحة لى الآن هما الموقعين التاليين :

Source : The history of computing science
http://lecture.eingang.org/index.html


The History of Information Technology
The Evolution in Calculation Machines

http://www.storiadellinformatica.it/uk/ukhome.htm*

----------


## emoo2

انا فى انتظار تقسيماتكم 
وميستعدة للحرب الجميلة ده

----------


## أسد

*أنت فين يا عم فاضل*

----------


## فاضــل

عفوا و عذرا 

فبعد نصف ساعة من اعداد الرد و الإضافة و الأسئلة الجديدة جاءتني error message  من الإكسبلورر و ضاع كل شيء

عموما 

نعلن انضمام جنان الفردوس للأقوياء

الإخو الجدد ينتظرون للغد لإعلان انضمام فريقهم إلى الجولة الثانية و التي ستبدا يوم السبت إن شاء الله

أشكر إجاباتكم و عظيم اجتهادكم

و أثني على حماس الأقوياء و موضوعية الفرسان و موسوعية الجمهور

أسئلة اليوم


مخترعات و مكتشفات رجاءا أخبرونا من أكتشفها و متى

فريق الأقوياء

--------

سماعة الطبيب 
المكواة الكهربائية 
طريقة التعقيم 
آلة البيانو 
صناعة المعلبات 
اختراع طريقة التخدير في العمليات 


فريق الفرسان
----------------
مذنب هالي 
المنطاد
آلة الاسطرلاب 
 القلم الجاف 
اختراع الطباعة 
المحرك البخاري 

تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

*
سماعة الطبيب
الفرنسي رينيه ليناك
1916

المكواة الكهربائية 
الامريكي سيلي
1882

طريقة التعقيم 
الفرنسي لويس باستير واكتشف ايضا بسترة اللبن
1882 - 1895 

البيانو
الإيطالي برتلميو كرستو فوري
1709

صناعة المعلبات 
الفرنسي / بياردوران 
1810 

طريقة التخدير في العمليات 
الأمريكي كرافورد لونغ
1831*

----------


## الصاعق

*إجابة الفرسان**اكتشاف مذنب هالي
أدموند هالي 
1910*

*مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب
أبوبكر الرازي**(251-313هـ / 865 -926م)* 

*مخترع القلم الجاف 
المجري لازلوبيرو
1938*
*اختراع الطباعة
جوهان جوتنبرج**1440*
*المنطاد
الأمريكي غراف زبلن
1929**المحرك البخاري
جورج ستيفنسون ( كما هو شائع لكن مصادر أخرى أشارت لما يلي )*
في عام 1769م: صنع مهندس فرنسي أول قاطرة تعمل بقوة البخار.
في عام 1781م: صنع مهندسان انكليزيان (واط ومردوخ) قاطرة بخارية معدلة عن الأولى.
في عام 1802م: صنع مهندس المناجم (ريتشارد تريفثيك) أول محرك بخاري محمول على عجلات حديدية وصنع له عربة سماها "الحق بي ان استطعت" وقد لاقت استحسان الجماهير وقد سارت على سكة الحديد لمسافة 15كم وكانت القضبان من الفونت. وكان قد صنع قبلها مركبتين تسيران على الطرق بمحرك بخاري.
في عام 1814م: صنع جورج ستيفنسون قاطرة بخارية وبدأت أول تجربة لها في مقاطعة ويلز الجنوبية بانكلترا وجرت فيها ثلاث عربات مشحونة بسرعة  5مل في الساعة

----------


## فاضــل

لعل الفريق الجديد الذي سيشارك معنا من السبت إن شاء الله يرى الهمة و السرعة و الدقة التي يتميز بها الأقوياء و الفرسان

أحسنت يا بنت مصر و كذلك أنت أيها الصاعق

تحياتي للفريقين

و في انتظار باق إجابة الجمهور .. على شوق

----------


## الصاعق

ماشاء الله عليكي يا بنت مصر
بجد والله جهد كبير
إجابة بعد 45 دقيقه م السؤال ( بعد خصم الوقت المستغرق حتى يصلك إعلام بإن السؤال تم وضعه يبقى الوقت أقل)
جهد رائع
أخي الحبيب فاضل
أكرر طلبي بأن يكون فيه عدد من الأسئلة تعلن بعدها نتيجة لإذكاء روح التنافس الجميل 
واقترح أن نختتم هذه الجولة وتعلن نتيجتها على أن نبداء جولة جديدة بانضمام الفرق الأخرى 
واقترح في حالة زيادة عدد الفرق تنظيم مباريات ثنائية ( دوري قصير ) بين الفرق لو أمكن يحتسب فيه نقاط وهكذا
أرق تحياتي للجميع 
الصاعق
( أووووع الفرساااااااان)

----------


## ابن البلد

*يعيش يا عيش يا عيش 



الفرساننننننننننننننن*

----------


## emoo2

الفرسان 
ربنا معاكو
ياريت اقدر افهم انى اشترك معاكوا ازاى عشان انا بجد مش فاهمة اى حاجة 
اتمنى انكوا تردوا عليه

----------


## الصاعق

الأخت العزيزة إيمان
خلاص اعتبري نفسك عضو في فريق الفرسان 
الفريق بيضم الفارس أبن البلد والفارس مومان والفارس الصعيدي والعبد لله ونسعد بأن تكوني العضوة الخامسة معنا 
إحنا بنتشاور في حل السؤال عن طريق الماسينجر صباحاً وبنتفق على الإجابه وبنفوض حد فينا يكتبها 
والماسينجر بتاعي
a2001d@hotmail.com
أما لو تعذر بالنسبه لك فنحاول نتشاور معاكي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة أو الإيميل
ومرحباً بأول فارسه في في فريق الفرسان 
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## أسد

> *
> سماعة الطبيب
> الفرنسي رينيه ليناك
> 1916
> 
> المكواة الكهربائية 
> الامريكي سيلي
> 1882
> 
> ...


الله ينور يا بنت مصر ....... بجد يمكن الأعتماد عليكى 

إلى الأمام دوماً

----------


## ايمى ميشو

هااااااااى الصاعق انا مبسوطة بانضمامى اليكم وعلى فكرة انا ضفتك عندى على المسنجر وبعتلك رسالة لو موصلتش اتصرف انت بقى

----------


## الطبيب الحالم

السلام عليكم 
الاحبه اعضاء القروب
انني معكم بالمسابقه وبانتظار الشروط

----------


## atefhelal

*الإجابة على الجزء الثانى من السؤال الموجه للجمهور :


كنت أود أن أقدم هنا كل ماقرأته واستفدت منه شخصيا أمس وأول أمس عن تاريخ تطور آلات الحاسب والحاسبات حتى آخر جيل لها فى الوقت الحاضر ، ولكن قيود الوقت وأهداف الموضوع المطروح تجعل ذلك مستحيلا .. وأأسف لإضطرارى إيجاز الإجابة واختصارها  فى هذا الموضوع المفيد  إذا تم عرضه بكافة تفاصيله :

تاريخ الآلات الحاسبة يمتد فى القدم إلى عام 2000 ق.م عندما تم استخدام المِعداد المعروف باسم abacus فى الصين القديمة .
وإذا قفزنا قفزة كبيرة إلى عام 1642 ، وجدنا أن عالم الرياضيات والفيلسوف الفرنسى باسكال ، هو أول من اخترع آلة ميكانيكية لإجراء عمليات الجمع والطرح الحسابية ، تم إطلاق إسم باسكالينا Pascalina عليها ، طورها بعد ذلك عالم الرياضيات الألمانى ليبنيتز Leibniz عام 1671 لتؤدى كل العمليات الحسابية .. وليبينتز أيضا هو أول من فكر فى النظام الثنائى (0&1) ووضع تصورا للإستفادة منه فى تصميم الآلات الحاسبة .

وجاء بعد ذلك العالم الفرنسى جوزيف جاكارد عام 1804 واستثمر تصورات ليبينتز فى النظام الثنائى ، وصمم سلسلة من الكروت المثقية (hole & no hole as 0&1) من ورق الكوتشينة وذلك للتحكم فى نقل تعليمات بعض عمليات التشغيل فى أحد أنوال النسيج .. وكان هذا أو تطبيق للنظام الثنائى فى آلة صناعية ..

وفى عام 1822 نجح عالم الرياضيات الإنجليزى شارلس باباج فى اختراع آلة حساب تفاضلية كانت تعمل بقوة البخار ، ويمكنها إجراء بعض العمليات الرياضية بجانب العمليات الحسابية ، واعتمد باباج فى تصميمه لهذه الآلة على آليات نقل الحركة والأوامر بنظام ميكانيكى كامل .

استفاد هيرمان هوليريث Herman Hollerith من بالتيمور بالمجهود الشاق الذى يذله ياياج فى تصميم آلته الميكانيكية وطور آلته الخاصة التى تقدم بها فى مناقصة أعلنها المكتب الأمريكى للأعمال الإحصائية US Census Bureau ، وفاز بمناقصة إجراء إحصائيات التعداد السكانى عام 1880 ، وأصبح هوليريث يذلك أول مهندس إحصاء فى تاريخ علم الإحصاء ، وأصبحت آلته التى تقدم بها هى الأصل بالنسبة لكل أجيال الآلات الحاسبة اللاحقة . وفاز هوليريث أيضا بآلته فى مناقصة عام 1890 .. وبدأت آلة هوليريث العصر الحقيقى لإستخدام الكروت المثقية punched cards  فى الآلات الحاسبة والحاسبات ، وهى أول آلة على المستوى الصناعى تعمل بالنظام الثنائى .. وتم إدخال تطويرات عليها فى النمسا والنرويج وروسيا وألمانيا ... ومع نجاح آلة هوليريث بعد تطويرها تم دمج شركته مع عدد من الشركات الصغيرة عام 1924 وأخذت الشركة بعد الدمج اسم IBM (international Business Machines Co.) . وكانت هذه الشركة هى بداية التاريخ الفعلى لأجيال الحاسبات حتى الجيل الحالى المطور منها .

كانت إمكانيات آلة هوليريث محدودة بعمليات الجدولة الإحصائية ، ولم يكن نظام الكروت المثقبة بها مطورا بالدرجة الكافية بحيث تؤدى كثيرا من العمليات الحسابية والرياضية المعقدة .... إلى أن جاء كونراد زيوس Konrad Zuse العالم الألمانى عام 1941 وصمم أول حاسب مبرمج لحل المعادلات الهندسية المعقدة .. وتم إطلاق إسم Z 3 على هذا الحاسب واستخدم فيه شريطا مثقبا بدلا من الكروت المثقية ، ويعتبر الكثيرون أن كونراد زيوس هو أول من صمم حاسبا بالمفهوم الحقيقى للحاسب يعمل بالنظام الثنائى Binary System .*

----------


## فاضــل

تحية للجميع

عذرا فمشكلة سقوط السيرفر اليوم منعت التواصل المعتاد

شكر وافر لكل المشاركين

الإخوة الجدد KUM, sa3edmahran, Anopees, thunder , قلب جريء, أمير الحزن , الطبيب الحالم تم اعتمادهم كفريق جديد بإسم فريق المشاكسين (معذرة لم أستطيع وضعهم كفريقين لتعذر ذلك بالنسبة لي) .

و ها هي ايمي ميشو قد انضمت لفريق الفرسان

أخي أحمد (الصاعق): سأحاول جاهدا أن آخذ باقتراحك بالنسبة للنقاط المرجحة في الجولة القادمة التي ستبدأ السبت إن شاء الله .. و لكني أرى أن التنافس الحميد الذي لمسته في الجولة الحالية أكثر نضجا و فائدة من ناحية جو الاستفادة العلمية و الثقافية .. و لكن قليل من التحفيز لا يضر.   ::  

شكر جزيل كالعادة للجمهور 

سؤالا اليوم

الأقوياء
-----------

كل من لديهم سيارات يودون أن لو كانت مكيفة .. فيشغلون التكييف على أشده و يغلقون فتحات التهوية ليظهر الأثر القوى للتكييف .. فهل لذلك أي خطورة ؟ و إن كان فما درجتها؟


الفرسان
--------------

الشواء عموما من الطرق المفضلة للطهي , من منا لا يحب الشواء على الفحم   ::  

فهل يا ترى الشواء على الفحم من الطرق الصحية للطهي؟ و إن لم يكن كذلك فما هي المشكلة .. عفوا أقصد هل هناك خطورة منه ؟ و إن كان فما هي و ما درجتها؟

و نراكم السبت إن شاء الله في الجولة الجديدة بانضمام فريق المشاكسين

----------


## مصطفى محمد

أخى الغالى / snake
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الفكرة رائعة
و الحرب واضح انها خدعة
و انت خدعتنا ... هههههههههههه
شكلها لاحرب ولا سلام
على العموم ... أنا وحدى فرقة ...ايه رأيكم .. دام فضلكم ؟
انا منتظر باقى الفرق
مع أرق تحياتى
مصطفى محمد

----------


## محمد رفعت

انا معكم

----------


## امير الحزن

بصفتى مقاتل سابق وحالى انصب نفسى قائد عام فريق المشاكسين    ::  

اجهزو يا شباب يالا للحرب   ::

----------


## الصاعق

*إجابة الفرسان*

*شواء اللحم والسرطان* 

*عندما لا تتم عملية الاحتراق الكامل للفحم أو الزيوت أو الدهون أو التبغ (السجاير) أو المواد العضوية الأخرى تنتج أكثر من مائة مادة كيماوية عضوية يشار إليها بالأحرف PAH وهي اختصار Polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons وتصنف هذه المواد العضوية على أنَّها سرطانية. 

,وتنتج تلك المواد بسبب الاحتراق غير الكامل للدهون المتساقطة على الجمر مما يولد مواد كربونية سرطانية. 


نصيحة إلى أخواني الأعزاء : الإقلال والاعتدال في تناول اللحوم المشوية والمدخنة، واختيار اللحوم قليلة الدهن للشواء، كما يفضل طبخها قبل شوائها (بالمايكرويف مثلاً) ثم إعطائها المسحة الأخيرة من الشواء. كما تنصح الدراسة بإبعاد اللحوم عن مصدر الحرارة والتأكد من اكتمال احتراق الخشب أو الحطب أو الفحم قبل تعريض اللحم له، وتنظيف أدوات الشواء حتى لا تعلق المواد الكربونية المتفحمة باللحم، كما تنصح الدراسة بتناول فيتاميني A و C لأنهما يقللان من تأثير المواد المسرطنة على الجسم. 
*
*المزيد من التفاصيل*

* أثبتت دراسة جديدة لهيئة غذائية أمريكية، أن القائمين على عمليات الشواء ينقصهم الوعي بكثير من الإجراءات الصحية، مشيرة إلى أن أكثر الأخطاء شيوعا هي استخدام أدوات الطهي ذاتها مع اللحم قبل الشواء وبعده. 

وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن ترك الأطعمة في الشمس لفترات طويلة تعد من الأخطاء الشائعة أيضا، وكذلك الاعتماد على التقدير الذاتي لمعرفة ما إذا كانت اللحوم قد نضجت أم لا دون الاستعانة بمقياس حراري. 

وذكر القائمون على الدراسة، حسب صحيفة الزمان، أن تلك الأخطاء كفيلة بتحقيق الإصابة بأنواع متعددة من البكتيريا، من بينها بكتيريا السالمونيلا. 

وتضيف جمعية السرطان الأمريكية نصيحة أخيرة، وهي أن استخدام الحرارة العالية في عمليات شواء اللحوم لا يعني بالضرورة أمانا أكثر، لأن استخدام الحرارة العالية ينتج عنه مواد كيماوية قد تسبب الإصابة بالسرطان. 

وتدعم هذه الدراسة دراسات سابقة حيث أظهرت ثلاث دراسات أميركية عرضت في الاجتماع السنوي للجمعية الأميركية لبحوث السرطان، وجود علاقة وثيقة بين لهيب الشواء (الباربيكيو) وزيادة إصابة السيدات بسرطان الثدي. 

وفي الدراسة الأولى، وجد الباحثون في كلية جونز هوبكنز للصحة العامة في ماريلاند طبخ اللحوم على درجات حرارة عالية سواء من خلال الشواء أو القلي بسبب تكون مركبات هيتيروسايكليكامين (HCA S) والمركبات الهيدروكربونية الطرية متعددة الحلقات (PAHs) التي يعتقد أنها تلعب دورا في إصابة البشر والحيوانات على حد سواء بالسرطان. 

ولاحظ هؤلاء أن السيدات اللاتي تناولن لحوماً مطبوخة على لهيب الشواء مرتين أو أكثر في الشهر زاد خطر إصابتهن بسرطان الثدي بحوالي الضعف، ومقارنة بأولئك اللاتي لم يتناولن اللحوم المطبوخة بهذه الطريقة. 

وأكدت الدكتورة كاثي هيلزلسوير أستاذة علوم الوباء في كلية جونز هوبكنز للصحة العامة في ماريلاند ومركز جونز هوبنكز لعلوم الأورام بعد دراسة حوالي 200 سيدة أن حوالي 45% من السكان يملكون نوعا من الجينات يسبب زيادة حساسيتهم للمواد المسرطنة المتشكلة على اللحوم المطبوخة بالشواء حيث يعمل هذا الجين على تسريع عمليات أيض مركبات HCA S الضارة فيزيد خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي. 

وفي الدراسة الثانية التي أجراها مركز أيوا للصحة النسائية بالتعاون مع معهد السرطان الوطني الأميركي، اكتشف الباحثون من خلال متابعة مجموعة من الاستبيانات ملأتها 273 من مريضات سرطان الثدي و657 من غير المصابات حول مدى استهلاكهن للحوم وكيفية تحضيرها، أن نوعا واحد فقط من مركبات HCA S يسمى Phip له علاقة بزيادة خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي، مشيرين إلى أن كمية اللحوم المستهلكة لم تكن مهمة ولكن الأهمية تركزت على كيفية تحضيرها. 

أما الدراسة الثالثة والأخيرة في هذا الصدد، التي قام بها الباحثون في معهد فرانهوفار لعلوم السموم والطب البيئي في هامبورغ بألمانيا، فقد أثبتت أن مركب Phip يعمل كنوع ضعيف من هرمون الإستروجين الأنثوي ولكن، وحسب الدراسة، فإن كمية هذا المركب التي يستهلكها البشر قليلة جداً لكي تحدث أية آثار ملحوظة أو أضرار. 

وأكدت الدكتورة روث أوراتزا أخصائية طب الأورام في المركز الطبي بجامعة نيويورك الأمريكية، في تعليق لها على النتائج، على ضرورة توخي الحذر في نوعية الأغذية المتناولة وكيفية تحضيرها حيث ينبغي تمليح اللحوم ووضعها في كمية مناسبة من الخل قبل شوائها لتقليل تشكل مركبات HCA S عليها وألا يكون لهيب النار متصاعدا عند الشواء منوهة إلى أن الغلي البطيء للحوم أو وضعها في الفرن يعتبران خيارين صحيين بديلين للشواء*

*أرق تحياتي*
*الصاعق*

----------


## بنت مصر

بالطبع لايد أن تكون السيارة محكمة الغلق حتي يمكن لجهاز التكييف التعامل مع الهواء الداخلي للسيارة وتبريده وبالتالي منع دخول هواء خارجي آخر ملوث لا يعطي فرصة للجهاز أن يقوم بعمله علي أكمل وجه.

أما الخطورة فهي في العبث بازرار جهاز التكييف سواء بزيادة درجة التبريد او اقلالها لانه ممكن يعطل الكومبريسور او يسرب غاز الفريون

----------


## فاضــل

العذر كل العذر 

لظروف صحية مفاجئة ألزمتني التنقل بين المستشفيات بالأمس لم أتمكن من المجيء .. و لكن اليوم شاء الله أن أستطيع لقاءكم

كل من يريد الإنضمام من الإخوة الجدد عليه التسجيل بفريق المشاكسين .. أو أن يختار أحد الفريقين الأوائل و يستأذنهما الإنضمام إليهما إن أحب لأني و بصراحة لن أستطيع ملاحقة أكثر من ثلاثة فرق بالإضافة للجمهور..

الجولة الأولى انتهت و لكن .. السؤالين الآخيرين رجحا كفة فريق الفرسان .. فإجابة فريق الأقوياء للأسف خاطئة هذه المرة و آسف لذلك يا بسنت فإغلاق فتحات التهوية و تشغيل التكييف لا يسمح بتجدد الأكسجين بالإضافة إلى التراكم الذي يحدث لغازي ثاني أكسيد الكربون (من التنفس) و أول أكسيد الكربون (من عادم المحرك) , كل ذلك من الممكن أن يؤدي إلى الإختناق و الإغماء المفاجيء دون أي تمهيد أو تنبيه .. و الذي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الوفاة .. 

اسئلة اليوم

فريق الأقوياء
--------------------

لم تعتن أمة بتنقية و تنقيح تراث نبيها مثلما فعلت أمة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام .. و قد استلزم ذلك تنقيح سيرة الرجال الذين نقلوا هذا التراث فيما عرف "بالجرح و التعديل" فهل من الممكن أن تعطونا فكرة مبسطة عن الجرح و التعديل؟

فريق الفرسان
--------------------

نسمع كثيرا لفظ "المياة الإقليمية" كما نسمع عن الأجواء الإقليمية .. فمن أين أتت فكرة المياة الإقليمية و ما مسافتها و كيف تم تحديد هذه المسافة؟

فريق المشاكسين
-------------------
نسمع كثيرا أن ابن خلدون هو مؤسس علم الاجتماع الحديث و له في ذلك مؤلفة الشهير مقدمة ابن خلدون فهلا تفضلتم باعطاءنا فكرة مبسطة عن ابن خلدون و مقدمته

الجمهور
------------------

و النفس كالطفل ان تتركه شب على حب الرضاع و إن تفطمه ينفطم
ما هي النفس؟ و هل هي أنواع؟

خالص التحية و عذر للتأخير مرة أخرى

----------


## الصاعق

وسع لحامل اللقب ::no1::  
إلى الأقوياء
أسعدتنا منافستكم الجميلة وقطعتوا نفسنا  :: 
إلى المشاكسين 
نتمنى أن تنضموا للتنافس الحامي الوطيس واللذيذ بيننا وبين الأقوياء
إلى فاضل
عافاك الله يا أخي الحبيب وألف سلامه عليك
الفارس الصاعق

----------


## امير الحزن

ابن خلدون (732-808هـ / 1332 -1405م) 
أبو زيد ولي الدين عبد الرحمن بن محمد ابن أبي بكر محمد بن الحسن المعروف بابن خلدون. أحد أشهر العلماء الذين برزوا في القرن الثامن الهجري / الرابع عشر الميلاد، وعرف كمؤسس لعلم العمران، واضع أسس علم التاريخ. ولد في تونس عام 732هـ / 1332 م. لأسرة عربية يتصل نسبها إلى الصحابي وائل بن حجر، ويمتد أصلها إلى قبيلة يمانية بحضرموت. ولقد هاجر أجداده إلى قرمونة بالأندلس، وأول من دخلها من أجداده خالد بن عثمان، ولقب بابن خلدون بزيادة واو ونون إلى اسمه كعادة أهل الأندلس. 
نشأ بنو خلدون في قرمونة، ثم نزحوا إلى إشبيلية ، ثم هاجروا إلى المغرب، ومنها إلى تونس، حيث استقرت بها أثناء حكم الحفصيين لها وكانت آنذاك تحت إمرة حفص بن زكريا. وفي فترة حكم أبي إسحاق الحفصي رابع من حكم في دولة الحفصيين تولى أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن، جد ابن خلدون، منصب وزير المالية في الدولة. ولقد استمر أبو بكر في هذا المنصب حتى شنق بعد تعذيب شديد على يد ابن أبي عمارة خامس حكام الدولة الحفصية. ولقد شغل ابنه محمد بن خلدون مناصب أخرى هامة في كل من بجاية وتونس، حتى توفي عام 737هـ / 1337 م. بعد حياة سياسية طويلة استمرت خلال حكم ابن الليحني. أما عن ابنه وهو والد ابن خلدون فلقد تجنب الحياة السياسية ووهب حياته للفقه والأدب. 
وفي تونس درس ونشأ ابن خلدون، وبدأ في حفظ القرآن الكريم وتجويده. كما درس العلوم العربية والشرعية واللغة العربية على يد والده. وكان حرص والده على أن يتلقى ابن خلدون العلوم من أئمة العلم في وقته، فقرأ القرآن على يد أبي عبد الله بن سعد بن برال، وقرأ الحديث على شمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن جابر بن سلطان القيسي الوادياشي، وأخذ الفقه عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الجياني. أما العلوم العقلية فقد تلقاها عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن إبراهيم الآبلي. 
ولقد لازم ابن خلدون شيخه الآبلي قرابة ثلاث سنوات، وكانت نية ابن خلدون أن يتفرغ للعلم كما فعل أبوه قبله، ولكن الأمور سارت على غير ذلك إذ توفي أبوه في الطاعون الذي اجتاح تونس عام 749هـ / 1348 م. وهلك عدد كبير من مشايخه. ومن نجا منهم هاجر إلى المغرب الأقصى. ومع انتقال مشايخه ترك ابن خلدون العلم واتجه إلى الوظائف العامة في وطنه. 
عمل ابن خلدون في الوظائف الحكومي ة قرابة خمسة وعشرين عاما خاض خلالها غمار السياسة، التي لم يكن يهدف لها، ولم تكن ممثلة لاستعداده الحقيقي الذي نشأ عليه. وكانت أول وظيفة تولاها عام 751هـ / 1350 م. وظيفة "كتابة العلامة" للوزير محمد بن تافراكين. ولما زالت دولة ابن تافراكين عام 753هـ / 1352 م. ترك ابن خلدون تونس ورحل مطوفا في البلاد إلى أن استقر في بسكرة بالجزائر حيث قضى شتاء ذاك العام. وفي تلك الفترة تزوج ابن خلدون ورحل مع أهله إلى قسطنطينة. وفي عام 755هـ / 1354 م. هاجر ابن خلدون إلى فاس بصحبة السلطان أبي عنان سلطان المغرب الأقصى تاركا أهله في قسطنطينة. 
استقر ابن خلدون في فاس وكانت آنذاك عاصمة العلم في الغرب الإسلامي. ولقد انتظم ابن خلدون في المجلس العلمي للسلطان أبي عنان، وألزمه السلطان شهود الصلوات معه، ثم استعمله في وظيفة التوقيع والكتابة لديه، ولم يبلغ الثانية والعشرين من عمره بعد. 
وظل ابن خلدون في منصبه قرابة عامين حتى اتهمه السلطان بتآمره مع الأمير محمد صاحب بجاية، فأمر بالقبض عليه، وحبس عام 758هـ / 1357 م. ولقد ظل في سجنه قرابة سنتين ثم عفا عنه السلطان وأعاده إلى الوظيفة ذاتها وقضى فيها نحو أربع سنوات. كما أسند إليه السلطان وظيفة ثانية هي وظيفة المظالم، والتي كانت تحتاج إلى علو ورهبة. 
ولقد عكف ابن خلدون أثناء مقامه بفاس على النظر والقراءة ولقاء المشيخة من أهل المغرب ومن أهل الأندلس الوافدين في غرض السفارة. كما كان يذهب إلى مكتبات فاس ليوسع من قراءته وتحقيق رغبته العلمية. وفي هذه الفترة وضع مقدمة كتابه العبر ، قبل التنقيح والتهذيب. 
وما إن أطلت عام 764هـ / 1363 م. حتى رحل ابن خلدون إلى الأندلس والتحق بحاشية السلطان محمد بن يوسف بن إسماعيل بن الأحمر النصري، فجعله في أهل مجلسه وقربه إليه، واختصه في العام التالي بالسفارة بينه وبين ملك قشتالة بطرس الفاسي، فقام ابن خلدون بالسفارة على خير وجه وكافأه السلطان بأن منحه قطعة أرض كبيرة فزاد رزقه واتسعت أحواله، واستقر بها واستقدم أهله. ثم تكدر صفو العلاقة فغادر ابن خلدون الأندلس مع أهله إلى بجاية بالجزائر، وهناك تولى منصب الحجابة عام 766هـ / 1365 م. ثم جعله حاكم بجاية خطيبا في جامع القصبة وظل ابن خلدون مواظبا على تدريس العلم بالجامع بالإضافة إلى عمله السياسي. 
ولما سقطت دولة أبي عبد الله وزال ملكه أقر خل يفته أبو العباس ببقاء ابن خلدون في منصبه، ثم أقاله في السنة نفسها وقضى ابن خلدون بعد إقالته سبع سنين هو وعائلته في بسكرة بعيدا عن الشئون السياسية. وفي أوائل عام 774هـ / 1372 م. هاجر مع عائلته إلى تلمسان، ثم إلى فاس في منتصف السنة حيث أقام بها معززا مكرما عاكفا على قراءة العلم والتدريس. وفي عام 776هـ / 1374 م. نشبت فتنة سياسية في المغرب انتهت بخلع السلطان السعيد وتنحية الوزير ابن غازي المستبد بالحكم واستيلاء السلطان أبي العباس على فاس. وقد وشى البعض بابن خلدون فاعتقل حينا ثم أفرج عنه، فرحل عبر المغرب الأقصى إلى الأندلس تاركا أسرته في فاس، ودخل غرناطة ، ولما لم يسمح له سلطان فاس بطلب أهله غادرها عائدا إلى المغرب. 
نزل ابن خلدون في ضيافة سلطان تلمسان أبي حمو ولحقت به أسرته إلى هناك، وفي تلمسان عزم ابن خلدون على التأليف والقراءة، ثم غادرها إلى قلعة بني سلامة في الجزائر ولحق به أهله حيث نزلوا ضيوفا على أولاد عريف عام 776هـ / 1374 م. وقضوا هناك قرابة أربع سنوات. وخلال تلك الفترة من الاستقرار والهدوء انصرف ابن خلدون إلى تصنيف كتابه العبر ، ثم نقحه بعد ذلك وهذبه، وألحق به تواريخ الأمم. وكتب إلى السلطان أبي العباس يطلب له الإذن له بالعودة إلى تونس، فأذن له. 
ارتحل ابن خلدون من عند أولاد عريف مع عرب الأخضر من بادية رياح في عام 780هـ / 1378 م. فسلك القفر إلى الدوسن من أطراف الزاب، ثم صعد إلى التل مع حاشية يعقوب بن علي، حتى نزلوا بضاحية قسطنطينة، ومنها رحل مع أبي دينار في جماعة وساروا إلى السلطان أبي العباس، فرحب به وبالغ في تأنيسه، وشاوره في مهمات أموره، ثم رده إلى تونس. فرجع ابن خلدون إلى تونس وأرسل في طلب أهله وولده. 
ولما وصل ابن خلدون إلى تونس انهال عليه طلاب العلم، وكان محمد بن عرفـة إمام الجامع وشيخ الفقهاء يدرس لهم، وكانت بينه وبين ابن خلدون غيرة وموجدة من لدن اجتماعهما في المربي بمجالس الشيوخ. فلما تحول طلبة العلم عنه إلى ابن خلدون تهيجت نيران الحقد في قلب محمد بن عرفـة، وكان على صلة وثيقة ببطانة السلطان، فاتفقوا على الوشاية عنده ضد ابن خلدون والسعاية به. 
ولكن السلطان أعرض عن الوشاية، وكلفه بالإكباب على تأليف كتاب العبر. فأكمل منه أخبار البربر، وكتب من أخبار الدولتين وما قبل الإسلام ما و صل إليه منهما. وأكمل من ذلك نسخة رفعها إلى خزانة السلطان أبي العباس. وكثرت سعاية البطانة والوشاية بابن خلدون وتواطئوا على أن يشهد ابن عرفة بذلك للسلطان، فشهد في غيبة من ابن خلدون، وأنكر السلطان عليهم ذلك ثم بعث إلى ابن خلدون وأمره بالسفر معه إلى تبسة، فامتثل ابن خلدون للأمر. 
وفي عام 784هـ / 1382 م. استأذن ابن خلدون السلطان في الحج، هربا من الخوض في السياسة التي عزم على ترك أمورها، فأذن له وركب ابن خلدون البحر في منتصف ذاك العام، وأقام فيه نحو أربعين يوما، حتى وافى مرسى الإسكندرية بعد عشرة أيام من جلوس الملك الظاهر برقوق على العرش. وأقام بالإسكندرية شهرا لتهيئة أسباب الحج، لكنه لم يقدر له الحج في ذلك العام، إذ انتقل إلى القاهرة. ولما دخلها انهال عليه طلبة العلم يلتمسون الإفادة، فجلس للتدريس بالجامع الأزهر وعظمت منزلته فيه. ثم اتصل بالسلطان الظاهر برقوق، فأكرم لقاءه ووفر الجراية له من صدقاته. 
وجد ابن خلدون الاستقرار في القاهرة فأرسل في طلب أهله من تونس، ولكن السلطان أبا العباس صدهم عن السفر طمعا في عودة ابن خلدون إلى تونس، فاستشفع ابن خلدون الظاهر برقوق له في تخلية سبيلهم، فكتب برقوق إلى أبي العباس في ذلك الشأن. وفي ذلك الحين توفي بعض المدرسين بمدرسة القمحية التي كانت تقع بجوار جامع عمرو بن العاص، وكانت من وقف صلاح الدين الأيوبي. فولاه السلطان برقوق التدريس بها، فتولى التدريس. 
وفي أثناء ذلك سخط السلطان برقوق على قاضي المالكية جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن سليمان بن خير المالكي، فعزله عام 786هـ / 1384 م. وولى مكانه ابن خلدون، فقعد بمجلس الحكم بالمدرسة الصالحية بين القصرين. ولقد لقي ابن خلدون من فساد القضاء في ذلك العهد الكثير، وقد عمل في سبيل تحقيق العدالة في القضاء، فأثار الأحقاد عليه والشغب ضده، حتى أظلم الجو بينه وبين أهل الدولة. ووافق ذلك أن أهله كانوا قادمين من تونس في سفينة، فأصابها قاصف من الريح فغرقت، فمات أهله وولده غرقا، فعظم المصاب عنده، واعتزم الخروج عن المنصب، فأعفاه السلطان من منصبه قاضيا لقضاة المالكية، وأعاد سلفه المخلوع جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن خير عام 787هـ / 1385 م. ولم يجد ابن خلدون في غمرة هذه المحنة عزاء له إلا في العودة إلى العلم والتدريس والقراءة والتأليف، وظل على ذلك ثلاث سنين. 
ولقد أقام ابن خلدون في مصر قرابة أربع وعشرين عاما، لم يغادرها إلا ثلاث مرات. أولاها في عام 789هـ / 1387 م. حين عزم على الحج، فخرج من القاهرة في منتصف رمضان إلى مرسى الطور، وركب البحر من هناك، حتى وصل إلى ينبع بعد شهر، فوافى المحمل فرافقه من هناك إلى مكة المكرمة فدخلها ثاني ذي الحجة. وقضي فريضة الحج، وعاد إلى ينبع، فأقام بها خمسين ليلة حتى تهيأ له السفر بالبحر، فسافر. وثانيها عام 802هـ / لزيارة بيت المقدس ، وثالثها أوائل عام 803هـ / 1400 م. وكانت برفقة السلطان الناصر فرج وكان قد خرج للقاء تيمورلنك في الشام. وبعد عودة الناصر فرج إلى مصر وتركه دمشق بين يدي تيمورلنك لمصيرها، أتيح لابن خلدون أن يتصل بتيمورلنك وأن يصبح من جلسائه. ثم استأذن بالعودة إلى مصر فأذن له. وبعد عودته إلى مصر نقح كتبه وأتمها، ثم وافته المنية في رمضان عام 808هـ / 1405 م. عن عمر يناهز سبعين عاما، وكان حينئذ قاضي قضاة المالكية فيها. ولقد دفن بمقابر الصوفية خارج باب النصر. 
ترك ابن خلدون عددا قليلا من المؤلفات أشهرها على الإطلاق كتابه المسمى العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر في أيام العرب والعجم والبربر ومن عاصرهم من ذوي السلطان الأكبر . كما له أيضا شرح البردة وهي في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتاب لباب المحصل في أصول الدين ، وهو تلخيص كتاب الفخر الرازي في علم التوحيد. وكتاب في الحساب ، ورسالة في المنطق . 
ويعد ابن خلدون المنشئ الأول لعلم الاجتماع، وتشهد مقدمته الشهيرة بريادته لهذا العلم، فقد عالج فيها ما يطلق عليه الآن "المظاهر الاجتماعية" ـ أو ما أطلق عليه هو "واقعات العمران البشري"، أو "أحوال الاجتماعي الإنساني".
وقد اعتمد ابن خلدون في بحوثه على ملاحظة ظواهر الاجتماع في الشعوب التي أتيح له الاحتكاك بها، والحياة بين أهلها، وتعقب تلك الظواهر في تاريخ هذه الشعوب نفسها في العصور السابقة.
وقد كان "ابن خلدون" ـ في بحوث مقدمته ـ سابقًا لعصره، وتأثر به عدد كبير من علماء الاجتماع الذين جاءوا من بعده مثل: الإيطالي "فيكو"، والألماني " ليسنج"، والفرنسي"فوليتر"، كما تأثر به العلامة الفرنسي الشهير "جان جاك روسو" والعلامة الإنجليزي "مالتس" والعلامة الفرنسي "أوجيست كانط".
ابن خلدون "وعلم التاريخ :
تبدو أصالة ابن خلدون وتجديده في علم التاريخ واضحة في كتابه الضخم "العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر" وتتجلى فيه منهجيته العلمية وعقليته الناقدة والواعية، حيث إنه يستقرئ الأحداث التاريخية، بطريقة عقلية علمية، فيحققها ويستبعد منها ما يتبين له اختلاقه أو تهافته.
أما التجديد الذي نهجه "ابن خلدون" فكان في تنظيم مؤلفه وفق منهج جديد يختلف كثيرًا عن الكتابات التاريخية التي سبقته، فهو لم ينسج على منوالها مرتبًا الأحداث والوقائع وفق السنين على تباعد الأقطار والبلدان، وإنما اتخذ نظامًا جديدًا أكثر دقة، فقد قسم مصنفه إلى عدة كتب، وجعل كل كتاب في عدة فصول متصلة، وتناول تاريخ كل دولة على حدة بشكل متكامل، وهو يتميز عن بعض المؤرخين الذين سبقوه إلى هذا المنهج كالواقدي، والبلاذري، وابن عبد الحكم، والمسعودي بالوضوح والدقة في الترتيب والتبويب، والبراعة في التنسيق والتنظيم والربط بين الأحداث. ولكن يؤخذ عليه أنه نقل روايات ضعيفة ليس لها سند موثوق به.
ابن خلدون رائد فن الترجمة الذاتية :
كذلك فإن ابن خلدون يعد رائدًا لفن الترجمة الذاتية ـ الأوتوبيوجرافيا ـ ويعد كتابه "التعريف بابن خلدون ورحلته غربًا وشرقًا" ـ من المصادر الأولى لهذا الفن، وبرغم أنه قد سبقته عدة محاولات لفن الترجمة الذاتية مثل "ابن حجر العسقلاني" في كتابه "رفع الإصر عن قضاة مصر" ولسان الدين بن الخطيب في كتابه "الإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة"، وياقوت في كتابه "معجم الأدباء". فإنه تميز بأنه أول من كتب عن نفسه ترجمة مستفيضة فيها كثير من تفاصيل حياته وطفولته وشبابه إلى ما قبيل وفاته.
ابن خلدون شاعرًا :
نظم ابن خلدون الشعر في صباه وشبابه وظل ينظمه حتى جاوز الخمسين من عمره، فتفرغ للعلم والتصنيف، ولم ينظم الشعر بعد ذلك إلا نادرًا.
ويتفاوت شعر ابن خلدون في الجودة، فمنه ما يتميز بالعذوبة والجودة ودقة الألفاظ وسمو المعاني، مما يضعه في مصاف كبار الشعراء، وهو القليل من شعره، ومنه ما يعد من قبيل النظم المجرد من روح الشعر، ومنه ما يعد وسطًا بين كلا المذهبين، وهو الغالب على شعره.
وبعد، فلقد كان ابن خلدون مثالا للعالم المجتهد والباحث المتقن، والرائد المجدد في العديد من العلوم والفنون، وترك بصمات واضحة لا على حضارة وتاريخ الإسلام فحسب، وإنما على الحضارة الإنسانية عامة، وما تزال مصنفاته وأفكاره نبراسًا للباحثين والدارسين على مدى الأيام والعصور

تحياتى العاطرة   ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

الجرح في اللغة: التأثير في الجسم بالسلاح ونحوه ، يقال: جرحه جرحاً إذا أثر فيه، ويكون الجرح معنوياً فيقال: جرحه بلسانه أي: شتمه ، وسبه، وقال بعض أئمة اللغة: (الجُرح- بالضم – يكون في الأبدان بالحديد ونحوه، والجَرح – بالفتح – يكون باللسان في المعاني والأعراض ونحوها.
وقد استعمل المحدثون الجرح في نقد الرواة والمقصود به: وصف الراوي بما يقتضي تليين روايته أو تضعيفها أو ردها، مثل قولهم: لين الحديث ، سيىء الحفظ، مجهول ، متروك ، متهم بالكذب ، كذاب، وضاع.
والتعديل في اللغة: التسوية، وتقويم الشيء وهو ضد الجور.. والتعديل عند المحدثين: وصف الراوي بما يقتضي قبول روايته، مثل قولهم: ثقة متقن ، ثقة ثبت ، ثقة ، حجة ، صدوق ، لا بأس به، وذلك إذا تحقق فيه شرطان هما: عدالة الراوي وضبطه ، كما أن جرح الراوي يكون بسبب اختلال هذين الشرطين أو أحدهما.... والمراد بالعدالة: ملكة تحمل المرء على ملازمة التقوى والمروءة، والمراد بالتقوى: اجتناب الأعمال السيئة من شرك أو فسق أو بدعة ، وأما المروءة فآداب تحمل الإنسان على الوقوف عند محاسن الأخلاق وجميل العادات، ويرجع في معرفتها إلى العُرْف، وذلك يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والبلدان.
والمراد بالضبط: الضبط نوعان هما: ضبط الصدر وضبط الكتاب، فضبط الصدر: أن يكون الراوي يقظاً غير مُغَفَّل بل يحفظ ما سمعه ويُثْبِتُه، بحيث يتمكن من استحضاره متى شاء، مع علمه بما يحيل المعاني إن روى بالمعنى .
وضبط الكتاب: صيانته لديه منذ سمع فيه وصححه إلى أن يؤدي منه، والأدلة على اعتبار العدالة والضبط في الرواة: الأصل في اعتبار عدالة الراوي قوله –تعالى-: "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين" [الحجرات: 6]، ووجه الدلالة أن الآية نص في وجوب التبين والتثبت من حقيقة خبر الفاسق .
والأصل في اعتبار الضبط الحديث المشهور: "نضر الله امرأ سمع مقالتي فوعاها وحفظها وبلَّغها فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ..... "الحديث أخرجه الترمذي (2580) وغيره من حديث ابن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-، وفي بعض رواياته: ".... سمع منا شيئاً فبلغه كما سمع" عند الترمذي(2657)، ووجه الدلالة :
(1) أن قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : (فحفظها) نص على الحفظ، وهو يشمل الحفظ في الصدر وفي الكتاب.
(2) وقوله: " فبلغه كما سمع " نص على اعتبار الضبط عند الأداء، وجرح الرواة بقدر الحاجة لا يعد من الغيبة المحرمة بإجماع المسلمين ، بل هو واجب إذ يترتب عليه تميز ما يقبل من الأحاديث ، وما يرد منها، ومن الأدلة على جواز الغيبة لغرض شرعي: ما أخرجه البخاري (6032)، ومسلم(2591) من حديث عائشة -رضي الله عنها- : أن رجلاً استأذن على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلما رآه قال: "بئس أخو العشيرة وبئس ابن العشيرة"فلما جلس تَطَلَّقَ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في وجهه وانبسط إليه، فلما انطلق الرجل قالت عائشة- رضي الله عنها-: يا رسول الله حين رأيت الرجل قلت له كذا وكذا ثم تطلقت في وجهه وانبسطت إليه ، فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "يا عائشة متى عهدتني فاحشاً ؟ إن شر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة من تركه الناس اتقاء شره " وفي رواية عند مسلم: " اتقاء فحشه ".
ووجه الدلالة: أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- تكلم في ذلك الرجل على وجه الذم لما كان في ذلك مصلحة شرعية ، وهي التنبيه إلى سوء خلقه ليحذره السامع كما يفيده قوله: " إن شر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة من تركه الناس اتقاء فحشه " سبق تخريجه ، ولذلك تطلق في وجهه وانبسط إليه مداراة له لا مداهنة، وتثبت عدالة الراوي بأحد أمرين :
الأمر الأول: الاستفاضة بأن يشتهر الراوي بالصدق والأمانة والاستقامة، ويعرف بالضبط والإتقان والعلم، مثل الأئمة الأعلام كمالك وأحمد والشافعي، ومن جرى مجراهم في نباهة الذكر، والاشتهار بالصدق والبصيرة والفهم .
الأمر الثاني : تنصيص الأئمة على عدالة الراوي، ويكفي تعديل الإمام الواحد على القول الراجح قياساً على قبول خبر الراوي الثقة عند تفرده، ويعرف الأئمة عدالة الراوي بتتبع سيرته وحياته ، وهذا يقوم به من عايش هذا الراوي ، وقد يستدل على عدالة الراوي بتمعن أحاديثه، وأما ضبط الراوي فيعرف بعرض رواياته على أقرانه ممن يروي عن شيخه، فإذا وافق الثقات صار ضابطاً ، وإذا خالفهم اختل ضبطه ، وهو درجات، وقد يعرف ضبط الراوي باختباره مباشرة من قبل أحد الأئمة، والذي يقوم باختبار ضبط الراوي ومعرفته لعدالته هم أئمة الجرح والتعديل: كأحمد، وابن معين ، وابن المديني ، والبخاري وغيرهم، فالإمام أحمد أو غيره من الأئمة مثلاً عندما يقول: فلان في أحاديثه اضطراب يكون عرف ذلك بتتبع مروياته ودراسة أحاديثه. هذا والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*** أخى الحبيب ( فاضل ) ألف لا بأس عليك .. أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك ( :  اللهم اشف عبدك ينكأ لك عدوا أو يمشي لك إلى صلاة  .)  (   اللهم رب الناس  !  مذهب الباس اشف أنت الشافي لا شافي إلا أنت اشف شفاء لا يغادر سقما  .) 


نأتى إلى سؤال الموضوع والذى هو

 ?فهل من الممكن أن تعطونا فكرة مبسطة عن الجرح و التعديل؟ 

بما أن الأخت الفاضلة( جنان الفردوس ) تطرقت إلى هذا الموضوع من حيث التعريف فسوف أتكلم عن العلماء الذين تناولوا هذا العلم العظيم 

** لقد سخر الله لهذه الأمة علماء أجلاء يندر وجودهم فى هذا العصر من هؤلاء العلماء – علماء الجرح والتعديل – وهم بحق يعتبرون من أعلم علماء الأرض بل وأشرفهم بل وأشهرهم على الأطلاق ولا أريد أن أطيل وسوف أذكر بعض هؤلاء العلماء فى هذا المجال  


1) الأمام البخارى  صاحب كتاب( الضعفاء الصغير) وكتاب( التاريخ الكبير) 



2) الأمام الدارقطنى صاحب كتان ( الضعفاء والمتروكين) 

3) الأمام احمد بن حنبل : صاحب كتاب( العلل ومعرفة الرجال ) 

4) الأمام بن القيم الجوزية : صاحب كتاب ( المنار المنيف فى الصحيح والضعيف) 

5) الأمام الذهبى وهذا عالم أمة : صاحب كتاب (الكاشف فى معرفة من له رواية فى الكتب الستة ) والموقظة فى مصطلح علم الحديث وغير ذلك من المؤلفات فى هذا المجال 

6) الأمام النسائى : صاحب كتاب (الضعفاء والمتروكين ) 

7) ابن سعد : صاحب كتاب ( الطبقات الكبرى) 

8) الأمام السيوطى ومؤلفاته المتعددة 

9) الأمام عبدالله بن المبارك – الجرح والتعديل 


** بالأضافة إلى العديد والعديد من علماء هذا المجال 


نأتى إلى مسك الختام : محدث العصر على الأطلاق , الذى لا يذكر حديث إلا ذكر بجواره , العلامة : محمد ناصر الدين الألبانى رحمه الله ومؤلفاته فى هذا المجال عديدة وكثيرة  


*** من علماء هذا العلم فى مصر فى العصر الحالى : الشيخ : أبى أسحاق الحوينى تلميذ العلامة الألبانى ... وهو بحق يعتبر من أعلم علماء الحديث فى مصر فى العصر الحالى بل يمكن القول بأنه خليفة الألبانى فى مصر  


** وأيضا هناك الشيخ : على حشيش جهبذ من جهابذة هذا العلم فى مصر ...... نحسبهم كذلك ولا نزكيهم على الله تعالى .... هذا وهناك الكثير والكثير من العلماء القدامة والمعاصرين فى هذا العلم يطول الوقت لذكرهم 





** هذا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

** مبروك : أخى الحبيب: أحمد السيد أنت وفريقك: عليكم النقطة وإلى الأمام دوماً ....... عملتيها فينا يا بنت مصر هههههههههههه

----------


## امير الحزن

ها افهم من ذلك ان اجابتى خاطئه ؟ ولماذا ؟

دمتم بود واخلاص   ::

----------


## snake

معلش ياجماعة ان ىعارف ان انتوا زعلنين مني عشان انا مش بنضم معاكوا مع اني صاحب الموضوع  ::  شوفوتوا الهبل 
خلاص متقلوش لحد 
فين الاسئلة بقى انا هرعبكوا هنا 
تحياتي لفريق الفرسان اللى شكلة كده هيتقطع على ايدي  ::  (مش باين ) 

تحية لفريق المشاكس المنضم جديد بكل اعضاءة 
والتحية الكبيرة اوي اوي لاستاذنا استاذ فاضل الكريم دائما في اسئلتة وبقولوا انا دخلت من جديد اهوا وعاي اسئلة جامدة والجابة بيني وبينك بالرسايل الخاصة 
بس ادهاني صح  ::  اوعى تغششني غلط 
انا باذن الله من بكرة  هبدا الاجابة 
 ::  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم

نستأنف حربنا غير التقليدية

ألأخ أمير الحزن - من قال إن إجابتك خاطئة؟ الإجابة صحيحة و لا غبار عليها .. أما الجولة الأولى التي انتهت فقد كان السؤالان الأخيران هما نقطة الحسم حيث تقدم فريق الفرسان

أثني على إجابة الفرسان و أثمن الجهد المبذول في الإجابة و التنسيق بين أعضاء الفريق و لكن تتبقى نقطة لم يتم الإجابة عليها و هي كيف تم تحديد المسافة بألا تزيد عن 12 ميل بحري فلذلك الأمر خلفية تاريخية 

أسئلة اليوم

الأقوياء
-------

ما هي أطول آية في القرآن؟

ما هي السورة التي يطلق عليها سورة النساء الصغرى؟

الفرسان
-------

ما هي السبع المثاني؟

ما هي السورة التي تعدل ثلث القرآن؟

المشاكسين
--------

من القائل و متى قالها

أقسمت يا نفسي لتنزلنه .. لتنزلن أو لتكرهنه

قد أقبل الناس و شدو الرنة .. ما لي أراك تكرهين الجنة

إن الأولى قد بغوا علينا .. و إن رأينا فتنة أبينا

----------


## emoo2

احب اقولكوا انى مبسوطة اوى بالمسابقة ده  وانى اعتبرت نفسى من فريق الفرسان 
السؤال الأول اجابته هى سورة الفاتحة 
السؤال التانى اجابته   سورة الاخلاص
يلا سلام

----------


## بنت مصر

*ما هي أطول آية في القرآن؟
هي آية الدين في سورة البقرة ورقمها 282
(( يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا ياب كاتب ان يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فان كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لا يستطيع ان يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فان لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامراتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء ان تضل احداهما فتذكر احداهما الاخرى ولا ياب الشهداء اذا ما دعوا ولا تساموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا او كبيرا الى اجله ذلكم اقسط عند الله واقوم للشهادة وادنى الا ترتابوا الا ان تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح الا تكتبوها واشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وان تفعلوا فانه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم))


ما هي السورة التي يطلق عليها سورة النساء الصغرى؟
سورة الطلاق

تحية وتقدير لمجهودك الرائع يا استاذ فاضل
ومجهودي انا كمان  


بسنت
*

----------


## الصاعق

> احب اقولكوا انى مبسوطة اوى بالمسابقة ده وانى اعتبرت نفسى من فريق الفرسان 
> السؤال الأول اجابته هى سورة الفاتحة 
> السؤال التانى اجابته سورة الاخلاص
> يلا سلام


الخت العزيزة إيمان
نرحب بك معنا في الفريق
ونحن نتشاور في الإجابه ونفوض واحد منا فقط ليجاوب
ونتشاور عن طريق الماسينجر صباحاً
والماسنجر الخاص بي هو a2001d@hotmail.com
ولإ، تعذر نتشاور معكي عن طريق الميل أو الرسائل الخاصة
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## فاضــل

واضح يا إيمي أنك ضغت زر موضوع جديد بدلا من زر إضافة رد   ::   و لكن لا توجد مشكلة فنحن هنا   ::  

أحسنتم 

و في انتظار المشاكسين

----------


## فاضــل

أعتذر للجميع فقد حدثت بالأمس مشكلة فنية في تقسيم الموضوع استغرقت الكثير من الوقت لمعالجتها و لكني أظنها تمت بحمد الله

نستأنف الحرب 

إجابة فريق الأقوياء و الفرسان صحيحة و تتبقى إجابة فريق المشاكسين و نعذرهم للتأخير بسبب الخلل الفني الذي حدث بالأمس و ندعوهم لمواصلة الإجابة و من ثم ننتقل إلى الأسئلة الجديدة

و معذرة مرة أخرى

----------


## باحث عن الحكمة

فكرة جيدة أرجو لها النجاح وانا منتظر البداية لكى اشترك تحياتى الى snak

----------


## امير الحزن

قائل تلك الابيات هو : عبد الله بن رواحه 

وقالها وهو يموت فى غزوة مؤته غالبا 

تحياتى   ::

----------


## أسد

*صحيح أيه اللى حصل وبطلنا . المسابقة*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أعتقد عشان أمير الحزن اتوقفت عضويته!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## فاضــل

المسابقة توقفت لأكثر من سبب ليس بينها إيقاف عضوية أمير الحزن

1- بعض الأعضاء خلط الجد بالهزل

2- مشاكل فنية في فترة انقطاع المنتدى

3- عدم التفرغ و الانتظام بالنسبة لأعضاء الفرق

4- ظروفي الخاصة التي منعنتني من استكمال المشوار بكل ما يتطلبه من مجهود

هذه هي الأسباب 

و لكم الشكر على الاهتمام

----------


## أسد

> المسابقة توقفت لأكثر من سبب ليس بينها إيقاف عضوية أمير الحزن
> 
> 1- بعض الأعضاء خلط الجد بالهزل
> 
> 2- مشاكل فنية في فترة انقطاع المنتدى
> 
> 3- عدم التفرغ و الانتظام بالنسبة لأعضاء الفرق
> 
> 4- ظروفي الخاصة التي منعنتني من استكمال المشوار بكل ما يتطلبه من مجهود
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب ,,, وأعانك علي ما أنت فيه

----------

